# Chicken Chronicles



## CWS4322

It's been awhile since I've written about the girls and their rooster. We've been busy around here getting ready for winter. The other day, the gardens were rototilled. It was so funny to watch the chickens following the rototiller in single file. The rooster brought up the rear--crowing the entire time (not that he could be heard over the rototiller). 

I brought some meat treats out--I learned something, chickens will jump straight up to grab a treat. I had two of the plymouth rocks doing synchronized jumps. It was so funny. They would jump about 6 inches off the ground.

Another day, I had to get the chickens into lock down before their usual hour (chickens are creatures of habit). Usually, it takes me about half an hour to herd all the chickens into the "chicken house." Recalling how enthusiastic they were about the meat treats, I brought some leftover roast beef out. I sort of enticed three of the "top hens" with the meat and then went into the chicken house. All 17 came running (if you've never seen a flock of chickens run, it is quite funny). So that I could close the doors, I tossed the cut up pieces of meat on the floor. One of the RIRs (I'd swear it was Myrtle), did the most amazing sliding move (as if she were stealing base in baseball) and snatched a piece of meat from one of the other RIRs beaks. In a blink of an eye, she was on her feet and racing to a corner of the barn under the tractor. I don't think the other chicken knew what hit her.

Another day, I went out the backdoor--Cocky Rocky was holding court. He was on the cement slab that is the back step, crowing his head off, surrounded by a circle of attentive hens. 

The egg production is almost at full capacity--15/16 of the chickens are laying. Just waiting for Agatha, the younger Orpington, to start. The O's eggs are a very light beige, almost pink, so it is obvious which of the eggs was the one Prudence laid. Myrtle, on the other hand, is laying eggs so large they don't fit in a container--they are as big as the palm of my hand. Poor thing--that must not be easy. But, she has been laying XXXL eggs for about the last week. And, she's only 7 months old...don't know what's up with that. Unless she's getting more food than the others...

The chickens still make me laugh...I just wish I could get Cocky Rocky to stop trying to attack my back when I go to collect the eggs. I guess he's trying to protect his unborn offspring...

TTFN.


----------



## jusnikki

Funny stuff...


----------



## Dawgluver

Love the stories, CWS!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, CWS...makes me smile to read about the girls and their guy!


----------



## CWS4322

My personal opinion is everyone should experience having chickens at some point in their lives. They are really entertaining, easy to keep, and very happy to provide FRESH eggs!


----------



## tinlizzie

How great and so worth waiting for!  I hope you'll print these out and keep them in a notebook.  Do I smell a best-seller?  Hmmm - instead of Water for Elephants, Roast Beef for Chickens......Earthworms for Hens....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> My personal opinion is everyone should experience having chickens at some point in their lives. They are really entertaining, easy to keep, and very happy to provide FRESH eggs!



I will live vicariously through your posts.


----------



## CWS4322

tinlizzie said:


> How great and so worth waiting for! I hope you'll print these out and keep them in a notebook. Do I smell a best-seller? Hmmm - instead of Water for Elephants, Roast Beef for Chickens......Earthworms for Hens....


I've been toying with doing a blog about my life with chickens...don't have the time, yet, to start one, but am thinking about it...personally, I think Cocky Rocky was trying to instigate a mutiny for the flock to take over the "Big Chickens' House" when he was holding court on the back step...


----------



## tinlizzie

CWS4322 said:


> I've been toying with doing a blog about my life with chickens...don't have the time, yet, to start one, but am thinking about it...personally, I think Cocky Rocky was trying to instigate a mutiny for the flock to take over the "Big Chickens' House" when he was holding court on the back step...


 
Now, _there's_ a title.  Or you could blog from Rocky's point of view, starting with his stirring up unrest among the hens -- Life Outside the Big Chickens' House.  Keep an eye on those hens; beware if they begin to gather in little groups, clucking quietly to each other.


----------



## CWS4322

For those who clicked "Thanks"==wow. I didn't realize so many folks followed the Chicken Chronicles. Thank you.


----------



## taxlady

Did you know that you can tell when an egg was extra big for the chicken that laid it? The shell is kind of wrinkly at one end. It has to do with the shells hardening in air and the chicken was straining.


----------



## CWS4322

Hey TaxLady--Myrtle laid a really big egg on Thursday--I thought it was a dooble yolker. It was a perfect egg--except it was a blood egg. Yuck.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Cws keep the stories up and give my best regards to the flock


----------



## CWS4322

We had our first snowfall yesterday in SE Ontario...about 6 inches (10-12 cm). I was wondering how the girls and Cocky Rocky would react to snow....I opened the "people" door, tossed some pasta (one of their favorite treats) a foot or so out. They lined up--looked at me--looked at each other--tentatively touched a toe out, pulled back, cackled to one another, but not one of them would go for the pasta. I think they were a bit dismayed--what? Where did our world go? No, we're chickens and we're not going out there! The pasta was still in the snow at 3 p.m. I gave in--I retrieved the pasta from the snow and hand-fed it to them inside...I know, I'm a softy. I also cooked oatmeal for them for their "evening feed" last night and turned on the water heater on the water hopper so they could drink warm water...time to go see if they laid eggs today (hopefully they didn't knock the hopper off and roost on the heater element). My DH is probably right--I really am a mother hen and baby them! (And, if I were a chicken, I'd like ME to be my chicken keeper.) I've been considering getting those "disks" that vets use to keep temps up after surgery or filling hot water bottles and putting those in their nest boxes...and am resisting bringing any of them in the house!


----------



## tinlizzie

One winter I watched the summer's hatch of two baby crows who were regular visitors to the small pond in front of our house.  At the first freeze, they landed at the edge of what was their usual drinking spot but found it hard under their feet.  They skittered around on the ice and pecked at it, obviously puzzled but also looking like they were having fun.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> We had our first snowfall yesterday in SE Ontario...about 6 inches (10-12 cm). I was wondering how the girls and Cocky Rocky would react to snow....I opened the "people" door, tossed some pasta (one of their favorite treats) a foot or so out. They lined up--looked at me--looked at each other--tentatively touched a toe out, pulled back, cackled to one another, but not one of them would go for the pasta. I think they were a bit dismayed--what? Where did our world go? No, we're chickens and we're not going out there! The pasta was still in the snow at 3 p.m. I gave in--I retrieved the pasta from the snow and hand-fed it to them inside...I know, I'm a softy. I also cooked oatmeal for them for their "evening feed" last night and turned on the water heater on the water hopper so they could drink warm water...time to go see if they laid eggs today (hopefully they didn't knock the hopper off and roost on the heater element). My DH is probably right--I really am a mother hen and baby them! (And, if I were a chicken, I'd like ME to be my chicken keeper.) I've been considering getting those "disks" that vets use to keep temps up after surgery or filling hot water bottles and putting those in their nest boxes...and am resisting bringing any of them in the house!



No chickens in the house!!!  Aren't the Saints enough???   Slime and poop!!   No, No chickens in the house.


----------



## CWS4322

I was wondering if one could make diapers for chickens...no, you're right, PF, no chickens in the house. Although, when I was in high school, a friend's family had a rooster in the house at night...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I was wondering if one could make diapers for chickens...no, you're right, PF, no chickens in the house. Although, when I was in high school, a friend's family had a rooster in the house at night...



That was just to hit the snooze alarm...


----------



## CWS4322

Now I know what the chickens do when I'm not around...they play mouseball. The game goes something like this: Chicken one (most likely Harriet) catches the mouse. She races away from the rest of the flock. Three chickens (Henny, Penny, and Millie) are hot in pursuit. Henny makes a grab for the mouseball, Harriet retreats to the corner to consume the morsel left in her beak. This game continues with the pursuers changing roles as another chicken surrenders the mouseball, minus one more morsel. Rocky is, I believe, the referee. He stands in the middle of the barn flapping his wings and crowing. I knew chickens liked mice, but now that there are 17 of them in the barn, I hadn't seen them play this game until today. If the mice were smart, they'd move out of the barn.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Now I know what the chickens do when I'm not around...they play mouseball. The game goes something like this: Chicken one (most likely Harriet) catches the mouse. She races away from the rest of the flock. Three chickens (Henny, Penny, and Millie) are hot in pursuit. Henny makes a grab for the mouseball, Harriet retreats to the corner to consume the morsel left in her beak. This game continues with the pursuers changing roles as another chicken surrenders the mouseball, minus one more morsel. Rocky is, I believe, the referee. He stands in the middle of the barn flapping his wings and crowing. I knew chickens liked mice, but now that there are 17 of them in the barn, I hadn't seen them play this game until today. If the mice were smart, they'd move out of the barn.



Mouse flavored fresh eggs...I didn't know chickens would chase and catch mice.


----------



## CWS4322

Snakes and mice. I don't think they eat other critters besides insects...


----------



## CWS4322

What am I to do with Harriet and Myrtle? They've taken to sitting on the front stoop waiting for me to come outside...one of them left me an egg today...I think it was Myrtle--she's so very smart! I really think they want to come and live in the "Big Chickens'" house. They are so flipping funny...I was thinking of putting a dab of peanut butter on the door to teach them to knock (similar to how I've taught foster dogs to "ring a bell" to go outside...) so I'd know they are there. It is so tempting to do that...and to let them come inside...


----------



## Dawgluver

So you'll be putting in a chicken door, and getting your eggs delivered!  Brilliant, CWS!  I see an Animal Planet show in your future!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

She'll have them lined up the walk!


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> She'll have them lined up the walk!


They already follow me (literally, those at the rear of the line are either running or fluttering above the ground) when I come outside with a "yogurt" container...they know I'm bringing treats. It is so funny to have 17 chickens running behind you...now I know how the Pied Piper felt...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

You Big Chicken!!!!


----------



## tinlizzie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You Big Chicken!!!!


 
There used to be (maybe still is) a local landmark in Marietta, Georgia, called the Big Chicken.  Originally a restaurant's advertising gimmick, but lived on to be the basis for many a set of directions:  make a left at the Big Chicken, etc.  

Go Big Chicken, Go!


----------



## CWS4322

I'm been searching for chicken emoticons...thought I should have a library of them <g>.


----------



## CWS4322

Oh-oh, a friend sent a link for CHICKEN DIAPERS! Tempting to get one so that Harriet/Myrtle could come inside and visit for a bit...but then, I'd probably dust off the sewing machine and make more...oh-oh, I see temptation looming on the horizon...

Chicken Diaper (Free shipping!) from My Pet Chicken


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Oh-oh, a friend sent a link for CHICKEN DIAPERS! Tempting to get one so that Harriet/Myrtle could come inside and visit for a bit...but then, I'd probably dust off the sewing machine and make more...oh-oh, I see temptation looming on the horizon...
> 
> Chicken Diaper (Free shipping!) from My Pet Chicken



<scream>


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> <scream>


 I hope you weren't at work--the patients might have peed their pants hearing you scream! 
I am helping them write their email to Santa now...and they'd like PURPLE! To be on the safe side, Large and XL. Wouldn't want them to experience "creep" in their diappies! Can you imagine Cocky Rocky's response to Myrtle wearing a diaper--a chicken chastity belt! He doesn't "bother" Harriet...she stays away from him and doesn't respond to his "attempts" to entice her...he already attacks me...what would he do if he thought I stole his top hen?! Yup, she'd have to come live with the Big Chicken...for her own safety (and mine!).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nope at home, but Shrek has a clean up problem now!


----------



## CWS4322

LOL--guess what I'm doing this weekend (you might want to put on one of those diapers before you click on the link <g>):

My Stories From The Country: How To Make A Chicken Diaper: For Donna W.

I have lots of fabric...elastic...and I have puppy pee pads...those will work for the liners!


----------



## Dawgluver

OMG!!!  Chicken panties!!!


----------



## CWS4322

I'm thinking XMas fabric...I guess I'll have to post pics on Sunday!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek now wants his own diapers...


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek now wants his own diapers...


 From what I understand, your mom has a stash...


----------



## CWS4322

I can see it now...I can go to the local fairs, set up a booth, and sell chicken diapers...a new career?


----------



## taxlady

OMG, you people are insane (in a good way).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I can see it now...I can go to the local fairs, set up a booth, and sell chicken diapers...a new career?



And your models work for chicken feed...


----------



## CWS4322

Oh, they work for stale bread and their eggshells. They are not hard to please...I hope they like purple...


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> OMG, you people are insane (in a good way).


 Taxlady--you really need a couple of hens...I can probably work my connections and find two or three for you <g>.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> Taxlady--you really need a couple of hens...I can probably work my connections and find two or three for you <g>.



Thanks, but the other members of my condo association already dislike me because I'm not "suburban enough".


----------



## Dawgluver

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> Oh, they work for stale bread and their eggshells. They are not hard to please...I hope they like purple...



I love purple!  So is the chicken door installed yet?

Imagine waking up to a freshly laid egg on your pillow....

Hmm.  How can they lay eggs on your pillow if they're wearing diapers?


----------



## CWS4322

Dawgluver said:


> I love purple! So is the chicken door installed yet?
> 
> Imagine waking up to a freshly laid egg on your pillow....
> 
> Hmm. How can they lay eggs on your pillow if they're wearing diapers?


Dawglover, are you egging me on? I hadn't thought of that...but the DH did (the egg in the "poo pouch"). He's nixed the diaper project--but, he's only here on weekends, so I'm sure I can break away from work and DC for a few hours when he's not here to whip up some diappies for the girls. I did counter him with the idea that if I made them out of polar fleece, the girls might stay warmer in the winter...except, they probably would appreciate booties too...


----------



## Zhizara

Have you ever seen those dogs (and cats) try to walk wearing booties?  Gonna start a new chicken dance.


----------



## Timothy

CWS4322 said:


> Dawglover, are you egging me on? I hadn't thought of that...but the DH did (the egg in the "poo pouch"). He's nixed the diaper project--but, he's only here on weekends, so I'm sure I can break away from work and DC for a few hours when he's not here to whip up some diappies for the girls. I did counter him with the idea that if I made them out of polar fleece, the girls might stay warmer in the winter...except, they probably would appreciate booties too...


 
It's said that a large amount of the body's heat is expelled through the scalp. When Dinky, my cat sleeps with me, he loves to lay right on top of my head on the pillow. It makes me sweat like crazy and I always move him off. Kind of like wearing a heated fur hat while sleeping.

Your ladies might lay that egg right on top of your head!


----------



## CWS4322

If I can find my knitting needles, I think Harriet and Myrtle might go outside in the snow if they had the proper attire:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150413891494584&set=a.58037879583.69594.49627519583&ty


----------



## Zhizara

CWS4322 said:


> If I can find my knitting needles, I think Harriet and Myrtle might go outside in the snow if they had the proper attire:
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150413891494584&set=a.58037879583.69594.49627519583&ty



I can just see you knitting in some chicken panties too!

What next, a pet door?


----------



## CWS4322

Zhizara said:


> I can just see you knitting in some chicken panties too!


Not to mention that they probably would like "hoods" on their attire!

Don't laugh--a friend installed an automatic door so the chickens can go in and out. I'm getting the sense Chicken keepers can be as crazy as dog people...having been a dog person for years, it is small wonder I'd progress to a Chicken keeper at my age...


----------



## Zhizara

CWS4322 said:


> Not to mention that they probably would like "hoods" on their attire!
> 
> Don't laugh--a friend installed an automatic door so the chickens can go in and out. I'm getting the sense Chicken keepers can be as crazy as dog people...having been a dog person for years, it is small wonder I'd progress to a Chicken keeper at my age...



Why not?  Have fun, life's short.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> OMG, you people are insane (in a good way).


 
My kind of folk!


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> If I can find my knitting needles, I think Harriet and Myrtle might go outside in the snow if they had the proper attire:
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150413891494584&set=a.58037879583.69594.49627519583&ty


 
It's nice to know that you are not alone in this world of yours. Can I join you?


----------



## Addie

As a child on the farm, one of my chores was to feed the chickens. I got the bright idea one fine boring day, to take elastics, cut them into pieces, and poke them in the ground with an end sticking out. I must have done a great job because some of them snapped back at the chickens as they were pulling on them. Soon after a lot of the eggs were not fit for the stand we had by the roadside. When questioned, thinking I had done a clever thing, I owned up. But not before I had a hole in the side of my leg when one of the chickens had caught on and came at me. I still bear the scar today. Needles to say, I was taken off chicken duty and punished severely. I had to feed the pigs. A job I hated. 

For a long time I failed to understand what the problem was. After all, when a chicken started to cut back on her production of eggs, she was headed for the freezer and would be replaced by a whole new clutch in the spring. We had Rhode Island Reds. One year a Plymouth Rock came in the new clutch. She turned out to be a big producer of double yolkers. We got them for breakfast.


----------



## Dawgluver

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> I'm getting the sense Chicken keepers can be as crazy as dog people...



Nuh uh.  Chicken keepers are MUCH crazier than dog people.  This is common knowlege.  Just ask my dog.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Nuh uh. Chicken keepers are MUCH crazier than dog people. This is common knowlege. Just ask my dog.


 
It might just be a tie. My son is on the lookout for a smoking jacket for his small Maltese and a pipe. And if he were a chicken person, those diapers would have already been bought. There are moments when I tell folks he is adopted.


----------



## Timothy

Addie said:


> I was taken off chicken duty and punished severely. I had to feed the pigs. A job I hated.


 
I'm with you there, Addie! Feeding the hogs scared me badly! I had many nightmares about those hogs rushing me and getting me down on the ground among them. I was terrified of them. I saw them eat too many things and realized that a skinny little boy's arms and legs would be no problem to them.


----------



## Addie

Timothy said:


> I'm with you there, Addie! Feeding the hogs scared me badly! I had many nightmares about those hogs rushing me and getting me down on the ground among them. I was terrified of them. I saw them eat too many things and realized that a skinny little boy's arms and legs would be no problem to them.


 
They will eat ANYTHING you throw in their trough. If you ever want to commit miurder, do it at night and toss the body in their pen. It will be gone by morning. Bones and all.


----------



## Timothy

Addie said:


> They will eat ANYTHING you throw in their trough. If you ever want to commit miurder, do it at night and toss the body in their pen. It will be gone by morning. Bones and all.


Now you're just scaring me!


----------



## Addie

Timothy said:


> Now you're just scaring me!


 
They have quite a mouthful of teeth. The bottom front teeth grow out straight forward. And you don't want to keep a boar. Their tusks can grow really fast. In the wild, they use those front teeth to dig for roots and other foods.


----------



## Timothy

Addie said:


> They have quite a mouthful of teeth. The bottom front teeth grow out straight forward. And you don't want to keep a boar. Their tusks can grow really fast. In the wild, they use those front teeth to dig for roots and other foods.


 
When I wake up screaming tonight, you're gonna have to hold me until I get back to sleep. 

When should I expect you over?


----------



## Addie

Timothy said:


> When I wake up screaming tonight, you're gonna have to hold me until I get back to sleep.
> 
> When should I expect you over?


 
I am on my way. I will sing you to sleep with "All Through The Night."


----------



## Timothy

Addie said:


> I am on my way. I will sing you to sleep with "All Through The Night."


 
Oh man, I'm already getting sleepy.


----------



## Addie

Timothy said:


> Oh man, I'm already getting sleepy.


 
Sleep my child and peace attend thee, All through the night. Guardian angels God will send thee, All through the night. Nighty, Nite


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> They will eat ANYTHING you throw in their trough. If you ever want to commit miurder, do it at night and toss the body in their pen. It will be gone by morning. Bones and all.


 My chickens eat almost everything (pigs with wings), but they don't have teeth!


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> It's nice to know that you are not alone in this world of yours. Can I join you?


Most definitely, as long as you don't try to feed them rubberbands! 

I am now thinking of using the ladder technique that is used to construct Norwegian sweaters to take some old sweaters and make them into "chicken coats." Faster than knitting them...especially if I use my serger to go between the lines. I didn't have much planned between Jan 1 and 23...time to make chicken coats (and panties--I've been picking the chickens up several times a day now that the weather is cold--cuddling them inside my coat, rubbing their feet and combs). They seem fine-egg production is the same as it was before winter arrived, but I worry about them being cold! I don't want to go out in the morning and discover frozen chickens...


----------



## Addie

I have never known chickens that were so loved.


----------



## tinlizzie

CWS4322 said:


> My chickens eat almost everything (pigs with wings), but they don't have teeth!


 
  So NOW we know...When Pigs Fly


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> I have never known chickens that were so loved.


Friends used to say they wanted to come back as one of my dogs, now they want to be my reincarnated chickens. I've dragged the "mercedes benz" sewing machine out, picked out some old sweaters I was planning to donate to the GW, and now am working on "coats" for them. I used to use the MB sewing machine to make dog beds, bandanas, etc., now I'm using it for "chicken clothes!" How deep have I fallen?


----------



## CWS4322

Gotta go back out with my camera--Myrtle is attired!


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Gotta go back out with my camera--Myrtle is attired!


 
Now this I have to see!!!


----------



## Timothy

Hey CWS, I just read this and immediately thought of you and your ladies:

"The consumption of wheatgrass in the Western world began in the 1930s as a result of experiments conducted by Charles F. Schnabel in his attempts to popularize the plant.

Schnabel, an agricultural chemist, conducted his first experiments with young grasses in 1930, when he used fresh cut grass in an attempt to nurse dying hens back to health. The hens not only recovered, but they produced eggs at a higher rate than healthy hens. Encouraged by his results, he began drying and powdering grass for his family and neighbors to supplement their diets. The following year, Schnabel reproduced his experiment and achieved the same results. *Hens consuming rations supplemented with grass doubled their egg production*."


----------



## Addie

Timothy said:


> Hey CWS, I just read this and immediately thought of you and your ladies:
> 
> "The consumption of wheatgrass in the Western world began in the 1930s as a result of experiments conducted by Charles F. Schnabel in his attempts to popularize the plant.
> 
> Schnabel, an agricultural chemist, conducted his first experiments with young grasses in 1930, when he used fresh cut grass in an attempt to nurse dying hens back to health. The hens not only recovered, but they produced eggs at a higher rate than healthy hens. Encouraged by his results, he began drying and powdering grass for his family and neighbors to supplement their diets. The following year, Schnabel reproduced his experiment and achieved the same results. *Hens consuming rations supplemented with grass doubled their egg production*."


 
Interesting. I remember on the farm, when I fed the chickens, their grain was powder like.


----------



## CWS4322

I just fed the girls oatmeal (I let it cool to room temperature) because it is so frigging cold--I had read that "warm food" or water is what they need in their crops when it is really cold out. The problem with giving them all these "treats" is that they turn their little beaks up at "kibble" and come back and ask me "is that ALL? You think we're going to eat THAT? We want veggies/bananas/apples/bread!!!! Bring it on, or NO EGGS!"


----------



## Timothy

CWS4322 said:


> I just fed the girls oatmeal (I let it cool to room temperature) because it is so frigging cold--I had read that "warm food" or water is what they need in their crops when it is really cold out. The problem with giving them all these "treats" is that they turn their little beaks up at "kibble" and come back and ask me "is that ALL? You think we're going to eat THAT? We want veggies/bananas/apples/bread!!!! Bring it on, or NO EGGS!"


 
CWS, you're little chicken girls are about the luckiest in the world I think.

I don't know if you realize it or not, but you have hundreds, (if not thousands) of WWW users who are waiting to see your girls all dressed up in thier finest. After your pics of them hit the net, stand back...they'll be all over the net in a week.

Especially the Diapers. Who knows, chicken diapers might be the big craze this coming spring. Your girls might get famous.


----------



## CWS4322

Timothy said:


> CWS, you're little chicken girls are about the luckiest in the world I think.
> 
> I don't know if you realize it or not, but you have hundreds, (if not thousands) of WWW users who are waiting to see your girls all dressed up in thier finest. After your pics of them hit the net, stand back...they'll be all over the net in a week.
> 
> Especially the Diapers. Who knows, chicken diapers might be the big craze this coming spring. Your girls might get famous.


They do produce very, very nice eggs! And now the pressure is on to get the pics up!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I wanted to see them in their coats, why did the one fall over?  No wings for balance?


----------



## Timothy

We want a chicken fashion show!

Chicks in lingerie also! Something slinky on a hen!

Peek-a-boo chicken panties!

OMG, I've become a chicken perv.


----------



## taxlady

Timothy said:


> We want a chicken fashion show!
> 
> Chicks in lingerie also! Something slinky on a hen!
> 
> Peek-a-boo chicken panties!
> 
> OMG, I've become a chicken perv.



What's the difference between kinky and perverted?









Kinky uses a feather. Perverted uses a chicken.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> What's the difference between kinky and perverted?
> 
> Kinky uses a feather. Perverted uses a chicken.



Geez, Tax, this is a family site!


----------



## CWS4322

I don't know why she fell over. Tonight it is VERY cold, so I was out there cuddling them in my coat...and the heat lamps are on...the coats are being redesigned...this weekend they go back on!


----------



## Dawgluver

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> I don't know why she fell over. Tonight it is VERY cold, so I was out there cuddling them in my coat...and the heat lamps are on...the coats are being redesigned...this weekend they go back on!



CWS, you are such a good mommy!

Velcro fasteners?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

"Barn Watcher to Mother Hen...Barn Watcher to Mother Hen"

"Myrtle has traded her coat for booties and a scarf."


----------



## CWS4322

Dawgluver said:


> CWS, you are such a good mommy!
> 
> Velcro fasteners?


Yes--even though I have a Husqvarnara superduper does 600+ stitches sewing machine (cost a small fortune), I hate sewing velcro, even with the special foot and stitch settings. They are so spoiled. On my way to take pots of hot water out to increase the temp out there.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> "Barn Watcher to Mother Hen...Barn Watcher to Mother Hen"
> 
> "Myrtle has traded her coat for booties and a scarf."


I was wondering what happened to her coat and where she got the purple scarf and pink booties.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I was wondering what happened to her coat and where she got the purple scarf and pink booties.


----------



## Addie

What have I gotten myself into here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> What have I gotten myself into here.



You didn't know I do chicken voice overs?


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You didn't know I do chicken voice overs?


As a kid on the farm, while performing my elastic trick, I learned to sound just like a chicken and could call them to come to try the elastics.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> As a kid on the farm, while performing my elastic trick, I learned to sound just like a chicken and could call them to come to try the elastics.



Mine are more like what they would be saying out of the hearing range of the Big Chicken...Mother Hen.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Mine are more like what they would be saying out of the hearing range of the Big Chicken...Mother Hen.


----------



## Timothy

Stopping into the Chicken Thread to see if there are pics of the lastest in Chickenwear....nope....bye-bye.


----------



## CWS4322

Not the prettiest coat...


----------



## Dawgluver

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> Not the prettiest coat...



Is Myrtle the model?  The other hens look jealous!


----------



## CWS4322

Yes--that is Myrtle. The others are going for the tofu-eggplant-zucchini=buttermilk-cottage cheese mash--topped with corn. I have been accused of spoiling the girls. I think that accusation is unfair--I don't spoil them.


----------



## Dawgluver

Now who would accuse you of that, CW?  You provide them with the basic necessities.  Clothing, gourmet meals, treats....


----------



## CWS4322

Dawgluver said:


> Now who would accuse you of that, CW?  You provide them with the basic necessities.


 That is my opinion as well. I don't bring them in the house.


----------



## Zhizara

CWS4322 said:


> That is my opinion as well. I don't bring them in the house.



Yet.


----------



## taxlady

Zhizara said:


> Yet.



That's what I was thinking


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I think it's a great chicken coat!


----------



## chopper

Is that the coat that went missing??? And dis it ever show up?


----------



## CWS4322

I'm still looking for it--blaming PF and her "chicken whispering skills..." I did bring Myrtle in the house today--wrapped her in a towel and held her on my lap so she could watch Anderson with me. I fell asleep, found her in the kitchen trying to open the fridge...


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm tellin' ya, CW, a cut-off sweatshirt sleeve and a chicken harness might be just the thing.


----------



## CWS4322

Dawgluver said:


> I'm tellin' ya, CW, a cut-off sweatshirt sleeve and a chicken harness might be just the thing.


Did that with my dog, Anna! I can do that....with pretty buttons from my granny's button box...gotta admit, having chickens is a lot of fun....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I'm still looking for it--blaming PF and her "chicken whispering skills..." I did bring Myrtle in the house today--wrapped her in a towel and held her on my lap so she could watch Anderson with me. I fell asleep, found her in the kitchen trying to open the fridge...




I taught her that, too!


----------



## CWS4322

You're a brat, PF!! Myrtle wants to make a road trip and visit you to hone her skills...not going to happen.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> You're a brat, PF!! Myrtle wants to make a road trip and visit you to hone her skills...not going to happen.



I have two cats who looooooove chicken!


----------



## CWS4322

Noooo!!! No cats with my chickens!!!!


----------



## Addie

Oh, this is getting good. CWS vs PF; Cats vs Chickens. This beats DA. So much drama.


----------



## Timothy

Addie said:


> Oh, this is getting good. CWS vs PF; Cats vs Chickens. This beats DA. So much drama.


 
The drama! I'm on the edge of my seat! Coated Chickens! Caped Fowl! Sweatered Feathers! The world has gone insane!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Oh, this is getting good. CWS vs PF; Cats vs Chickens. This beats DA. So much drama.



The chicken would keep the cats treed, they are both too skittish.  So, I guess I'll have to go to CWS's farm to tutor Myrtle.


----------



## CWS4322

Myrtle has been practicing so she's in shape for keeping a cat treed. Myrtle, Agnes, and Prudence are the three that perch on the canoe at night. They are also the three the come up with the more creative places to lay their eggs. Once they figure out that I'm on to them, they find a new place. Lately, I have been finding 3 eggs hidden in the bow of the canoe. Unfortunately, to get to the bow, I did have to climb up on the tractor (not an easy feat since the tractor is parked close to the wall--trust me, I have the bruises to prove it). And, getting down without breaking one of the three eggs in one's pocket was equally as challenging. Yesterday there were only 2 eggs in the canoe, both Buff Orpington eggs. Oh-oh, the top hen was onto me. I looked everywhere, could not find the missing egg. I kept hearing this "thumping" noise in the hay loft. "Who is up there?" No response. The hay loft is a place I do not like to go. The ladder is not my favorite. I have visions of myself falling off of it coming down...Anyway, I counted chickens....couldn't find Myrtle. I peaked my head up into the loft right as she peaked her head up from her hiding spot behind a pile of lumber. Yup, Myrtle has decided it is time I overcome my fear of falling off the ladder. She has decided that the loft is a very nice spot to lay her egg. I anticipate the Buffs will follow shortly.


----------



## CWS4322

CWS4322 said:


> Myrtle has been practicing so she's in shape for keeping a cat treed. Myrtle, Agnes, and Prudence are the three that perch on the canoe at night. They are also the three the come up with the more creative places to lay their eggs. Once they figure out that I'm on to them, they find a new place. Lately, I have been finding 3 eggs hidden in the bow of the canoe. Unfortunately, to get to the bow, I did have to climb up on the tractor (not an easy feat since the tractor is parked close to the wall--trust me, I have the bruises to prove it). And, getting down without breaking one of the three eggs in one's pocket was equally as challenging. Yesterday there were only 2 eggs in the canoe, both Buff Orpington eggs. Oh-oh, the top hen was onto me. I looked everywhere, could not find the missing egg. I kept hearing this "thumping" noise in the hay loft. "Who is up there?" No response. The hay loft is a place I do not like to go. The ladder is not my favorite. I have visions of myself falling off of it coming down...Anyway, I counted chickens....couldn't find Myrtle. I peaked my head up into the loft right as she peaked her head up from her hiding spot behind a pile of lumber. Yup, Myrtle has decided it is time I overcome my fear of falling off the ladder. She has decided that the loft is a very nice spot to lay her egg. I anticipate the Buffs will follow shortly.


PS--If I were selling eggs, the price would've gone up $1, danger pay--not for the chickens--for ME!


----------



## tinlizzie




----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> PS--If I were selling eggs, the price would've gone up $1, danger pay--not for the chickens--for ME!



Sounds like you need it. BTW, if you do start climbing that ladder to the hayloft while you are out there by yourself, be sure to bring your cell phone. You need to be able to call someone if you fall and can't get up. We don't want you freezing to death or dying of dehydration.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Sounds like you need it. BTW, if you do start climbing that ladder to the hayloft while you are out there by yourself, be sure to bring your cell phone. You need to be able to call someone if you fall and can't get up. We don't want you freezing to death or dying of dehydration.



+1111111111

Smart Chickens!


----------



## Dawgluver

Bad Myrtle!  Does she realize all you have sacrificed for her?  Her coat of many colors.  The prodigal hen.  The feathered daughter.


----------



## chopper

Did you find her coat up in the loft?


----------



## CWS4322

chopper said:


> Did you find her coat up in the loft?


I didn't think to look...but I will tomorrow! I'm almost done with another one...different design...


----------



## chopper

If you find the old one, maybe one of the other girls would like to wear it!


----------



## Timothy

chopper said:


> If you find the old one, maybe one of the other girls would like to wear it!


 
Chicken "Hand-me-downs"


----------



## chopper

Timothy said:
			
		

> Chicken "Hand-me-downs"



. Nice!


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> BTW, the girls are fine in my absence. I worry about them...


And so you should. I was planning a midnight raid for chicken pot pies. But someone squealed on me. Said they would be there with the shotgun. I didn't like the sound of that at all.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> And so you should. I was planning a midnight raid for chicken pot pies. But someone squealed on me. Said they would be there with the shotgun. I didn't like the sound of that at all.


I did dream about them last night...Harriet and Myrtle's feathers changed color--they looked like they had peacock feathers!


----------



## CWS4322

Gosh-darn, what have the girls been doing? Well, Silly Millie is laying her eggs in the barn loft---I have to assume a yoga position for which I don't know the name to collect her daily offering--cluck-cluck-purr...she's so proud of that egg and helps me find it--she doesn't know I go inside and apply a heating pad to that spot...Scarlett is looking, well, a bit abused--she's molting. Cocky Rocky is not doing his job when it comes to mice, but once I stop feeding the chickens, maybe the mice will move out--the grass is coming back, and they can go outside, take dirt baths, eat grass, etc., and really aren't happy when I "force" them back in the barn at 5:00 p.m. I am worried that the hawks might be out hunting--one almost hit the windshield of the car the other day--so far, the "loss" rate for chickens (purchased 17, still have 16) is, I think pretty good for a first-time chicken keeper (pat-pat-pat is the sound of me patting myself on the back for not killing them or poisoning them by feeding them something they shouldn't eat). I am having a debate with myself about ordering more or to get a couple of ducks....or a dairy cow/goat....I love it that they still come running when I go out to check on them...They are so funny. Maybe I should just hold steady and not add any more livestock...


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Gosh-darn, what have the girls been doing? Well, Silly Millie is laying her eggs in the barn loft---I have to assume a yoga position for which I don't know the name to collect her daily offering--cluck-cluck-purr...she's so proud of that egg and helps me find it--she doesn't know I go inside and apply a heating pad to that spot...Scarlett is looking, well, a bit abused--she's molting. Cocky Rocky is not doing his job when it comes to mice, but once I stop feeding the chickens, maybe the mice will move out--the grass is coming back, and they can go outside, take dirt baths, eat grass, etc., and really aren't happy when I "force" them back in the barn at 5:00 p.m. I am worried that the hawks might be out hunting--one almost hit the windshield of the car the other day--so far, the "loss" rate for chickens (purchased 17, still have 16) is, I think pretty good for a first-time chicken keeper (pat-pat-pat is the sound of me patting myself on the back for not killing them or poisoning them by feeding them something they shouldn't eat). I am having a debate with myself about ordering more or to get a couple of ducks....or a dairy cow/goat....I love it that they still come running when I go out to check on them...They are so funny. Maybe I should just hold steady and not add any more livestock...


 
If you rally want some enjoyment let one of the girls hatch a clutch. The only thing is if one of the babies turns out to be a boy, you are going to have to make a tough decision. You just can't have two Kings of the Roost struting around the barnyard. One will have to go into the pot.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Gosh-darn, what have the girls been doing? Well, Silly Millie is laying her eggs in the barn loft---I have to assume a yoga position for which I don't know the name to collect her daily offering--cluck-cluck-purr...she's so proud of that egg and helps me find it--she doesn't know I go inside and apply a heating pad to that spot...Scarlett is looking, well, a bit abused--she's molting. Cocky Rocky is not doing his job when it comes to mice, but once I stop feeding the chickens, maybe the mice will move out--the grass is coming back, and they can go outside, take dirt baths, eat grass, etc., and really aren't happy when I "force" them back in the barn at 5:00 p.m. I am worried that the hawks might be out hunting--one almost hit the windshield of the car the other day--so far, the "loss" rate for chickens (purchased 17, still have 16) is, I think pretty good for a first-time chicken keeper (pat-pat-pat is the sound of me patting myself on the back for not killing them or poisoning them by feeding them something they shouldn't eat). I am having a debate with myself about ordering more or to get a couple of ducks....or a dairy cow/goat....I love it that they still come running when I go out to check on them...They are so funny. Maybe I should just hold steady and not add any more livestock...



Yea!!!!  This poor thread has been languishing and I needs me some chicken stories!  Babies, you need babies...


----------



## Addie

Definitely more babies. Then you can watch them grow. and watch the other chickens try to mother them. Let a clutch develop in the barn. They will be safe there from those dang hawks. Just not up in the loft. then therewill be the problem of how the mother hen is going to bring them down.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Definitely more babies. Then you can watch them grow. and watch the other chickens try to mother them. Let a clutch develop in the barn. They will be safe there from those dang hawks. Just not up in the loft. then therewill be the problem of how the mother hen is going to bring them down.



We have huge black crows...worry about Patron when I take him outside at work.

I would just carry the chicks down in a bucket...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We have huge black crows...worry about Patron when I take him outside at work.
> 
> I would just carry the chicks down in a bucket...


 
I am probably wrong, but I'm under the impression that crows prefer carrion. Do they eat fresh meat also? I have always put them in the class with buzzards.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I am probably wrong, but I'm under the impression that crows prefer carrion. Do they eat fresh meat also? I have always put them in the class with buzzards.



Dunno, not a chance I want to take with Patron.  Since he thinks he's a Great Dane...he may goad them into making a grab for him.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Dunno, not a chance I want to take with Patron. Since he thinks he's a Great Dane...he may goad them into making a grab for him.


 
How big is Patron? I would keep Patron on a leash when you take him outside.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> How big is Patron? I would keep Patron on a leash when you take him outside.



He might weigh 2 pounds...soaking wet.  We go out to a fenced area so he can run off steam from hanging out in the office.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> He might weigh 2 pounds...soaking wet. We go out to a fenced area so he can run off steam from hanging out in the office.


 
No wonder you are worried about crows and hawks. Is he a full grown Great Dane like he think he is? The patients must just love him. I do and that is just a picture. I wish I could hold Teddy Bear. But he doesn't like it. Not even as a puppy. 

Teddy Bear thinks he is on the force against wheels. Baby carriages, cars, bikes, etc. It is his job to rid the world of wheels. I keep telling him he is not a full grown standard poodle. He is just a little full grown maltese. All of ten pounds. Less when he get clipped. He doesn't listen. Just like a kid.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> No wonder you are worried about crows and hawks. Is he a full grown Great Dane like he think he is? The patients must just love him. I do and that is just a picture. I wish I could hold Teddy Bear. But he doesn't like it. Not even as a puppy.
> 
> Teddy Bear thinks he is on the force against wheels. Baby carriages, cars, bikes, etc. It is his job to rid the world of wheels. I keep telling him he is not a full grown standard poodle. He is just a little full grown maltese. All of ten pounds. Less when he get clipped. He doesn't listen. Just like a kid.



He's a full grown Chihuahua  No chance of him getting bigger at this point, he is not a Teacup variety, either.  Just the runt of the litter.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> He's a full grown Chihuahua No chance of him getting bigger at this point, he is not a Teacup variety, either. Just the runt of the litter.


 
He is absolutely adorable. Last month when I was so sick with the Norovirus Teddy Bear came in the house, jumped up on my bed and layed down beside me. He knew I was so sick. Normaly he wants a back scratch and for me to give him treats. He did this for two days. Then the next day I was still in bed, but feeling much better. I was weak and just laying down. Somehow he knew it and wanted his back scratch and treats. That is when I knew I was going to be all right. Even though I didn't feel it at that moment. Animals know.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sorry, CWS!  Hijacked your thread!  Back to CHICKENS!!!!!!


----------



## CraigC

PrincessFiona60 said:


> He might weigh 2 pounds...soaking wet. We go out to a fenced area so he can run off steam from hanging out in the office.


 
The term is "Dwee"! My little pug girl, Pandora, is very Dwee! She commands lots and lots of attention!


----------



## tinlizzie

I heard some guy on the radio, a "virtual reality pioneer," probably a big name but I didn't catch it, who described chickens as "servo-controlled feathery devices."  

Watching little wood duck chicks dive out of a hole way up in a tree and bounce around on the ground makes me think the little fluffball chicken chicks would probably be fine.  But it's easy for me to say - no consequences for me if they should crash-land.


----------



## CWS4322

The weather has been unseasonably warm this week. The girls and Cocky Rocky have been racing for the door every morning. Today they got a special treat--the rototiller came out for a bit. They were racing behind it to snatch the worms that were turned up.


----------



## Dawgluver

How cute!  They look so happy!


----------



## CWS4322

Dawgluver said:


> How cute!  They look so happy!


Thanks--they are the happiest chickens on the block (I think--). They are so happy to see grass again and go outside (not that they couldn't go out during the winter--they just didn't like getting their feet cold.) I was jealous that I had to be inside working while they were out gardening. I have them working on clearing the weeds along the fence line--they don't get fed inside when the weather is nice, they have to work for their fed. They are doing a nice job on clearing the thatch.


----------



## Dawgluver

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> Thanks--they are the happiest chickens on the block (I think--). They are so happy to see grass again and go outside (not that they couldn't go out during the winter--they just didn't like getting their feet cold.) I was jealous that I had to be inside working while they were out gardening. I have them working on clearing the weeds along the fence line--they don't get fed inside when the weather is nice, they have to work for their fed. They are doing a nice job on clearing the thatch.



How are they with chickweed?  We have a bumper crop this year.


----------



## CWS4322

Dawgluver said:


> How are they with chickweed?  We have a bumper crop this year.


I don't know about chickweed, but they are doing a great job on getting rid of the stinging nettles (itch weed). They love it.


----------



## Dawgluver

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> I don't know about chickweed, but they are doing a great job on getting rid of the stinging nettles (itch weed). They love it.



We may need a chicken exchange program.  We have plenty of nettles here too.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> The weather has been unseasonably warm this week. The girls and Cocky Rocky have been racing for the door every morning. Today they got a special treat--the rototiller came out for a bit. They were racing behind it to snatch the worms that were turned up.


 
Are you sure those worms weren't elastics?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Great pics CWS!  They look so pleased!


----------



## chopper

The neighbors across the street got a rooster. Seems he was killing the hens at his former home. They are calling him a rescue rooster.  They are planning on getting hens too. I'm not sure how they will keep the rooster from killing their hens, but they say they are not worried. Maybe they are secretly rooster whisperers.   it is kind of fun having a rooster so close crowing away!


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> The neighbors across the street got a rooster. Seems he was killing the hens at his former home. They are calling him a rescue rooster. They are planning on getting hens too. I'm not sure how they will keep the rooster from killing their hens, but they say they are not worried. Maybe they are secretly rooster whisperers.  it is kind of fun having a rooster so close crowing away!


 
Offer him a home for a Sunday. Then get that pot ready.


----------



## CWS4322

chopper said:


> The neighbors across the street got a rooster. Seems he was killing the hens at his former home. They are calling him a rescue rooster.  They are planning on getting hens too. I'm not sure how they will keep the rooster from killing their hens, but they say they are not worried. Maybe they are secretly rooster whisperers.   it is kind of fun having a rooster so close crowing away!


I've never heard of roosters killing their hens...Cocky Rocky did attack me yesterday--the trick is to get down to his level. I guess being a "Big Chicken" threatens him. I was wearing a cotton sundress--he seems to have an issue when I change my silhouette.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> I've never heard of roosters killing their hens...Cocky Rocky did attack me yesterday--the trick is to get down to his level. I guess being a "Big Chicken" threatens him. I was wearing a cotton sundress--he seems to have an issue when I change my silhouette.


 
Those spurs on the back of their legs can do some harm. As kids, we had to wear those overall pants when we fed the chickens.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Thanks for the enjoyable series ... Why not a book for children ? 

Since I am extraordinairely Urban Urban as in City Centre for professional reasons and Adriatic Seaside, for our sanity --- it is sometimes, a nice way to escape the " ur ba nis mo "  a bit ...

Margi.


----------



## CWS4322

I'm working on it--just haven't quite found the voice!


----------



## tinlizzie

When I had hens, one of my favorite things was working nearby while they were examining their patch of yard for edibles.  They made a little semi-crooning, musing kinds of sounds as they scratched; they seemed to be discussing their finding of something tasty or that they were not finding anything here. I always found it very soothing to listen while they chatted among themselves.

Thank you for the great photos.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> I'm working on it--just haven't quite found the voice!


 
Take on the role of one of the chickens or Cocky Rockhy. Let them tell the story of the barnyard of chickens.


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> When I had hens, one of my favorite things was working nearby while they were examining their patch of yard for edibles. They made a little semi-crooning, musing kinds of sounds as they scratched; they seemed to be discussing their finding of something tasty or that they were not finding anything here. I always found it very soothing to listen while they chatted among themselves.
> 
> Thank you for the great photos.


 
I can do an excellent rendition of a chicken cooing or getting excited when the fox gets in the henhouse. Learned it as a kid. That's how I got to put the elastics in the ground for them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'd buy the canoe and tractor stories...


----------



## Addie

The storis could be an excellnt tool to teach kids where some of our food comes from.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> The storis could be an excellnt tool to teach kids where some of our food comes from.


My eggs come from chickens--not those mini-milk carton eggs. Right now, they are wondering why I am not bringing treats out with the laundry that is on the line. And, they do "coo" (purr).


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'd buy the canoe and tractor stories...


Now that the weather is nice, the canoe really STINKS! And, there is chicken poo on top of one of the tractors...you would have liked seeing Henny and Penny trying to drive the truck yesterday!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Now that the weather is nice, the canoe really STINKS! And, there is chicken poo on top of one of the tractors...you would have liked seeing Henny and Penny trying to drive the truck yesterday!



LOL!  I don't think children's stories mention poo that often!

I bet they just give you lots of laughs!


----------



## CWS4322

I glanced up from my desk a few minutes ago, and 7 of the girls and Rocky where gathered around the "sump pump" watering hole drinking. It would've made a great picture except for the bird "poo" on the window (outside, PF, not inside) and the fact that the batteries in my camera are dead. Now they are checking out grape vines (which have no leaves--yet, but maybe they are finding some dried up grapes)...It is fun having them back outside and wandering around the yard during the day.


----------



## taxlady

Didn't you guys get snow last night? We did.


----------



## CWS4322

Not in M'burg. I was expecting icy rain/sleet, but no. It is chilly, but no snow/sleet (yet).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I glanced up from my desk a few minutes ago, and 7 of the girls and Rocky where gathered around the "sump pump" watering hole drinking. It would've made a great picture except for the bird "poo" on the window (outside, PF, not inside) and the fact that the batteries in my camera are dead. Now they are checking out grape vines (which have no leaves--yet, but maybe they are finding some dried up grapes)...It is fun having them back outside and wandering around the yard during the day.



Today, today...the girls go out to play!


----------



## CWS4322

The BRATS have destroyed the garden--we rototilled on the weekend, put in some peas, kale, carrots, beets, swiss chard seeds (and onion sets). The BRATS destroyed everything. They are so not welcome in the garden...chicken wire is going up around the gardens tomorrow. And, I've taken back custody of the house that was rented in the city, so the girls and Rocky are moving to the "city" soon (rural, okay to have livestock, zoned agricultural 2). The garden there is in front of the fence (okay, so maybe that is not great curb appeal). BRATS, BRATS, BRATS. But, I did find the missing "dress"--it was in the coop....didn't even know they checked that out during the winter. BRATS.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh no!  Those little stinkers!  Hope you can replant, CW!  What a lot of work....

Hoping the piemaker won't be used for capitol punishment....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Oh no!  Those little stinkers!  Hope you can replant, CW!  What a lot of work....
> 
> Hoping the piemaker won't be used for capitol punishment....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> The BRATS have destroyed the garden--we rototilled on the weekend, put in some peas, kale, carrots, beets, swiss chard seeds (and onion sets). The BRATS destroyed everything. They are so not welcome in the garden...chicken wire is going up around the gardens tomorrow. And, I've taken back custody of the house that was rented in the city, so the girls and Rocky are moving to the "city" soon (rural, okay to have livestock, zoned agricultural 2). The garden there is in front of the fence (okay, so maybe that is not great curb appeal). BRATS, BRATS, BRATS. But, I did find the missing "dress"--it was in the coop....didn't even know they checked that out during the winter. BRATS.



I bet they thought they were helping...


----------



## CWS4322

Fortunately, it was only seeds and seeds can be replaced easily enough. They didn't dig up the potatoes. But, they did flatten the rows. Might turn the 7 rows again...wait until they see their new digs!


----------



## Addie

I just love the "Chicken Chronicles." The first time I became aware of this thread was when you were making clothes for them to keep them warm in the winter. I was laughing so hard I had to go back to page one and read the whole thread. 

Having worked with 4-H kids, I know it can be dangerous to name farm animals. But not in this case. Giving the girls names makes them more lovable. Thanks for adding humor to my life. Everyone needs a good laugh every so often.


----------



## CWS4322

Okay, this might be TMI--we kind of thought when we got chickens they "might" keep the garter snake population down...the well at the farm is a shallow well so snakes like it. We don't like the snakes. Unfortunately, the chickens haven't quite caught on to how to catch snakes...and, dare I say, they claim that snakes taste like chicken. Yesterday was devoted to teaching the chickens about snakes...(and no, the chickens are NOT spoiled--just because I grind their veggies, make them clothes, bring Harriet/Myrtle in the house when there are chickens on TV, and the other Big Chicken butchers snake for them, does NOT mean they are spoiled...tomorrow Myrtle and Harriet are taking a road trip to do some clean up at the other house around the flower beds, but they are NOT spoiled)....(which reminds me, I think the cornbread I made for them is cool enough to run through the food processor with the broccoli and carrots...).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

They are looking so fancy!

So, did they eat the butchered snake?


----------



## taxlady

What do you dislike about garter snakes? They eat small things, like mice. Personally, I like garter snakes.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> They are looking so fancy!
> 
> So, did they eat the butchered snake?


They did! TL--the problem is they sneak into the well...we aren't keen on that...


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> They did! TL--the problem is they sneak into the well...we aren't keen on that...


Aha, I wouldn't want snakes in my well either.


----------



## CWS4322

If I could play the "chicken polka" that plays when I open my b'day card, I'd play that for all of you...dah-dah-dah...dddd. Love it!


----------



## CWS4322

It was an "April snow storm" day here today. The girls and Rocky decided the barn was where they wanted to spend the day...or so I thought until about 4:00 p.m. I looked out the window (where my computer is) and about 10-15 ft. from the end of the driveway (which is 250 ft. long), what do I see? A lone little red hen. I don't like the chickens going down the driveway, so I grabbed some ground veggies and ventured out. In my best "chicken calling voice" I said "hiiiii--what are you doing out there? I have treats!" The little red hen looked at me, did an aboutface, and crossed the road. I went out to the barn to count--all my girls and Rocky were accounted for in the barn. For this, they got the treats. The question is whether my neighbour's rooster sent the little red hen as a spy to see if he could get some of our chickens to defect or was this little red hen looking for refugee status?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sooo, not your little red hen...she doesn't know what she is missing.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sooo, not your little red hen...she doesn't know what she is missing.


I'm thinking she was hoping for refugee status...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I'm thinking she was hoping for refugee status...



Too bad she didn't run toward you!  You could have gotten her a hat and sweater set.  Then she'd never leave!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Too bad she didn't run toward you!  You could have gotten her a hat and sweater set.  Then she'd never leave!



ROFL!  True, dat!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sooo, not your little red hen...she doesn't know what she is missing.


 
I think she was checking out Rocky and the food suppy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That's what Rocky gets for shaking his tail feathers.

As for the food supply...homemade vittles and chopped snake...who could want more?


----------



## CWS4322

I counted the RIRs twice when I got back to the farm today--no refugee chicken...thinking a breadcrumb trail from the end of the driveway to the barn might do the trick...and, with a hat and coat waiting for her, how could she not want to claim refugee status?


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's what Rocky gets for shaking his tail feathers.
> 
> As for the food supply...homemade vittles and chopped snake...who could want more?


 
Can that be made into a mini  pie?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

When do the girls make the move?  And do you have enough seat belts for them?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Can that be made into a mini  pie?



 Snake Pie...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> When do the girls make the move?  And do you have enough seat belts for them?



I think it's car seats if they're under a certain weight/age.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> When do the girls make the move?  And do you have enough seat belts for them?


Flooring is going in and some dry wall stuff being done. I am thinking mid-May. The plan is that they will travel in several Vari kennels--not enough seatbelts. Although Harriet and Myrtle might get to ride shotgun.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Flooring is going in and some dry wall stuff being done. I am thinking mid-May. The plan is that they will travel in several Vari kennels--not enough seatbelts. Although Harriet and Myrtle might get to ride shotgun.



Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet?
Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? 
Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet?
Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet?


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet?
> Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet?
> Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet?
> Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet?


 
My screen has never been cleaner!!


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> My screen has never been cleaner!!


I am wondering how many times I'll have to stop for potty breaks...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS: STOP kicking the back of the seat!!!  Sit Down and Shut up!

Girls: <snicker>


----------



## Dawgluver

CWS: Don't make me stop this car!  I'll give you something to cluck about!

Girls: <chortle>


----------



## Merlot

I just found this thread and have read it top to bottom with many laughs.

Regarding the pigs and having to feed them....  I have a 94 year old patient at work with a bit of dementia.  She tells me everyday at least twice that she will eat anything but pork because a pig will eat anything and they are nasty!

@ Addie.. your elastic band story was hilarious!

@ CWS...  I have truly enjoyed your chicken chronicles, I can just picture you singing songs, knitting sweaters, cleaning chicken poo from diapies,  tearing your hair out when they destroyed your garden  and (I believe it was Margi who suggested the childrens book)  Great great idea!  

For the rest of you, your comments in between the story....  such great humor.


----------



## Addie

I have to agree with you Merlot. This thread is hilarious. Between "Today's Funny" and "The Chicken Chronicles", the folks here definitely have a great sense of humor.

I once read an article that stated, "People who have a sense of humor, have more intellingence than the average person. The greater the sense of humor, the more intelligent." So it looks like we have some very brilliant, Mensa qualifying people here.


----------



## tinlizzie

Merlot said:


> I just found this thread and have read it top to bottom with many laughs.
> 
> Regarding the pigs and having to feed them.... I have a 94 year old patient at work with a bit of dementia. She tells me everyday at least twice that she will eat anything but pork because a pig will eat anything and they are nasty!


 
My late mother (would have been about 94 by now) refused to eat cucumbers -- said that was the only thing her pig wouldn't eat, and if even a pig wouldn't eat it, she sure wan't going to.


----------



## CWS4322

tinlizzie said:


> My late mother (would have been about 94 by now) refused to eat cucumbers -- said that was the only thing her pig wouldn't eat, and if even a pig wouldn't eat it, she sure wan't going to.


 I like that rule, except, if applied to chickens and what they eat, I'd have to eat SNAKE! The girls claim it tastes like chicken and they don't like the aftertaste it leaves in their mouths...they go to the waterer and guzzle after a bit of snake...reminds me of reaction when eating smoked eel...only it was beer that worked to wash it down...


----------



## CWS4322

Gotta love chickens! This morning I moved them from working the weeds, thatch, etc., along the fence line to cleaning up the weeds by the barn. They were tripping over each other in their haste to get to work. This "target feeding" technique is working well for clearing up the dead grass, etc., along the fences! I can hardly wait to move them to the other house...I have plans for where they can clean up some of the thatch, etc.  (Just might not have to wield the weedwhacker with chickens in residence!) And, with the deck and french doors, I imagine they will hang out on the deck, spy on me in the house through the doors all the while while trying to figure out how to get in the Big Chicken's house...

Myrtle: I know there's a way in. Let me look at this.
Harriet: Hurry up! There's bread on the counter! I want bread!!!!
Myrtle: Shut up. I can't do the calculations of how to fly from the picnic table to the door handle and which direction to turn it with all your clucking...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Those girls are going to be trouble!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Merlot said:


> Regarding the pigs and having to feed them....  I have a 94 year old patient at work with a bit of dementia.  She tells me everyday at least twice that she will eat anything but pork because a pig will eat anything and they are nasty!


That's funny, in a kind of weird way.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Those girls are going to be trouble!


 
And they haven't even reached the terrible twos.


----------



## Merlot

Gourmet Greg said:


> That's funny, in a kind of weird way.


 

I wish I could record her yelling "This isn't pork is it, I don't want it if it is because I have seen a hog eat a rat!"  then she shudders, then she says it again the next time food is mentioned. 

and back to the chronicles


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

I just meant that it was funny we humans eat far more variety than pigs. AFAIK humans eat everything the same as pigs eat, except we confine them in pens and feed them slop and encourage them to wallow in it. They'd probably wallow in mud if we didn't confine them in pens and make their only mud "slop." Creatures such as pigs, hogs, rhinoceroses, etc. often wallow in mud to avoid sunburn and fly predation. We feed them slop and we wonder why they wallow in it. That makes no sense to me. The reason they wallow in slop is obvious. They are unclean because we give them no alternative. We humans too would be unclean if we were raised the way we raise hogs and pigs.


----------



## Addie

Gourmet Greg said:


> I just meant that it was funny we humans eat far more variety than pigs. AFAIK humans eat everything the same as pigs eat, except we confine them in pens and feed them slop and encourage them to wallow in it. They'd probably wallow in mud if we didn't confine them in pens and make their only mud "slop." Creatures such as pigs, hogs, rhinoceroses, etc. often wallow in mud to avoid sunburn and fly predation. We feed them slop and we wonder why they wallow in it. That makes no sense to me. The reason they wallow in slop is obvious. They are unclean because we give them no alternative. We humans too would be unclean if we were raised the way we raise hogs and pigs.


 
When I was a kid, there was a piggery within walking distance of where we lived. I used to go there to work for a couple of hours a week on weekends. Their pens had cement floors. I remember asking about it. It was easier to clean the pens with the hoses and the cement helped keep their feet filed down. The pigs we had just had dirt in their pens. And yes, they loved to wallow in the dirt. You would never know they were all white. The piggery did have large pens that had a three sided hut for nursing mothers so they could get out of the sun.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

If you or I had to sit in the sun all day and be attacked by flies, and had some mud to daub on our skins, we'd probably do it. We mix the pigs' food with mud and call it slop and we wonder why they wallow in it.

Noting that pot belly pigs are popular house pets in some areas and with some people. If pigs were inherently unclean would they be popular as pets?

Nevertheless, and oddly: I've heard that pigs and humans are very similar in physiology and physiognomy. (I was going to say more but decided to not follow the idea.)


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> And they haven't even reached the terrible twos.


The girls love to take dirt baths and nap in the sun. We provide them with diamectaceous earth "dirt bath boxes" (like kiddie sandboxes). 

They are just too endearing to be trouble, PF, some are just turning 12 months. What's not to love about being followed by a flock of chickens (and attacked by a  rooster--I've figured out Rocky attacks me when I'm wearing certain clothes--especially when I'm wearing a certain pair of Big Dogs lounge pants). It is so cute when they are running on their little legs in that left-right-left-right gait to keep up with the Big Chicken or when they jump straight up off the ground to take a treat from the Big Chicken's hand. How could they be trouble--they are so cute! Not to mention when they let the Big Chicken dress them in silly things. Road trip for Harriet and Myrtle Friday. They are going to inspect their new digs--little do they know they will be a "chain gang" of two tackling a certain patch of thatch at the other end of that trip. Yes, PF and Addie, they'll be riding shot gun (I promise to take a picture before we leave). But I probably won't post it until Sunday when we get back to the farm unless I break down and bring the laptop and Internet router with me. I wanna come back as one of my chickens!


----------



## Addie

Looking forward to the pics. I would have loved to be retired on a farm. There is something very comforting about being around animals. No dairy though. They require too much work. And no days off. A horse would be nice. A brood mare. Stallions can be very ornery. Maybe one sheep. An ewe. Although they like to butt also. But not as much as a ram. And definitely a female barn cat. A mouser. And it goes without saying, chickens. A family dog or two. One small one (a lap dog) and a medium size one. Big dogs cost too much to feed and are prone to more ailments. One or two cattle for the freezer. Females. One or two pigs. Sows. I think that is enough. Food for the freezer, and some of them for comfort. My ideal farm.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> Looking forward to the pics. I would have loved to be retired on a farm. There is something very comforting about being around animals. No dairy though. They require too much work. And no days off. A horse would be nice. A brood mare. Stallions can be very ornery. Maybe one sheep. An ewe. Although they like to butt also. But not as much as a ram. And definitely a female barn cat. A mouser. And it goes without saying, chickens. A family dog or two. One small one (a lap dog) and a medium size one. Big dogs cost too much to feed and are prone to more ailments. One or two cattle for the freezer. Females. One or two pigs. Sows. I think that is enough. Food for the freezer, and some of them for comfort. My ideal farm.


+1


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sounds fun CWS!  It's been too long for me since I've been on my Uncle's farm in the summers.  The only thing I don't miss is getting up @ 4 to head to the milking shed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Look what I found:


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Look what I found:



Oh!  Perfect!!!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sounds fun CWS! It's been too long for me since I've been on my Uncle's farm in the summers. The only thing I don't miss is getting up @ 4 to head to the milking shed.


 
That's why on my dream farm there are no dairy animals.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> That's why on my dream farm there are no dairy animals.



My Uncle had 200 dairy cows...most of them were really good about smooshing you in the stalls, on purpose...  I didn't mind the work, but I hated being stepped on.  I earned enough every summer to buy my school clothes, supplies and pay for my extra-curricular activities with a little left over for spending cash through till the next summer.

The goats were fun...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My Uncle had 200 dairy cows...most of them were really good about smooshing you in the stalls, on purpose... I didn't mind the work, but I hated being stepped on. I earned enough every summer to buy my school clothes, supplies and pay for my extra-curricular activities with a little left over for spending cash through till the next summer.
> 
> The goats were fun...


 
You forgot about a good slap in the face with a cow dung dipped tail.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Look what I found:


I WANT!! No, I NEED!!!! Where'd you find them? Size 9-10 please!


----------



## CWS4322

Sorry--no pics! The batteries were dead. However, I will be bringing the girls again. They had a great time. When I "captured" them to put them in the Varikennel (I just could not bring myself to let them ride free in the car), they did a lot of "talking." 

Myrtle: I don't like the look of this--last time we went anywhere in this, we moved.
Harriet: But, we moved to a better place. 
Myrtle: Yeah, but she didn't take Rocky or the others.
Harriet: Oh dear, oh dear, where are we going?

When I let them out at the house, they were very interested in the everything. The DH was here doing some work and heading back out to the farm for the night, so he took them home. I was going to keep them here overnight, but thought that might screw up their egg production cycle. I wonder what they told the others when they got back from their day off the farm?


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Sorry--no pics! The batteries were dead. However, I will be bringing the girls again. They had a great time. When I "captured" them to put them in the Varikennel (I just could not bring myself to let them ride free in the car), they did a lot of "talking."
> 
> Myrtle: I don't like the look of this--last time we went anywhere in this, we moved.
> Harriet: But, we moved to a better place.
> Myrtle: Yeah, but she didn't take Rocky or the others.
> Harriet: Oh dear, oh dear, where are we going?
> 
> When I let them out at the house, they were very interested in the everything. The DH was here doing some work and heading back out to the farm for the night, so he took them home. I was going to keep them here overnight, but thought that might screw up their egg production cycle. I wonder what they told the others when they got back from their day off the farm?


 
Myrtle: We went on a great adventure.
Harriet: That's because she likes us the best.
Myrtle: I bet you all thought we wern't coming back. 
Harriet: Fooled ja, fooled ja. ha ha. 
Cocky Rocky: All right girls, settle down now. Get busy with those eggs. Production was down yesterday. Any of you want to go into the  pot?


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> Myrtle: We went on a great adventure.
> Harriet: That's because she likes us the best.
> Myrtle: I bet you all thought we wern't coming back.
> Harriet: Fooled ja, fooled ja. ha ha.
> Cocky Rocky: All right girls, settle down now. Get busy with those eggs. Production was down yesterday. Any of you want to go into the  pot?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I WANT!! No, I NEED!!!! Where'd you find them? Size 9-10 please!



gardeners.com  item 38-812


----------



## tinlizzie

I'm puzzling over something, CWS, and maybe you can enlighten me.  About your girls and their services -- I used to have geese, who neatly cropped and ate grass, around fence posts, etc., and just out in the open.  However, as I recall, the hens were pickier and just looked for the crunchy beetles or odd worms they could find in the grass -- I don't remember their eating the grass itself.  Or am I just forgetting; it's been quite a while.


----------



## CWS4322

tinlizzie said:


> I'm puzzling over something, CWS, and maybe you can enlighten me.  About your girls and their services -- I used to have geese, who neatly cropped and ate grass, around fence posts, etc., and just out in the open.  However, as I recall, the hens were pickier and just looked for the crunchy beetles or odd worms they could find in the grass -- I don't remember their eating the grass itself.  Or am I just forgetting; it's been quite a while.


Mine eat grass...they ate nettles last summer, but they have been a bit pickier this spring. And, they LOVE seedlings in the garden--hence, the gardens are fenced and forbidden. Supposedly geese and ducks are better about assisting with bugs in the garden than chickens are...


----------



## tinlizzie

Hmmm.  Thanks for the update.  And good gardening to you.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

I had thought chickens ate seeds and bugs. I never knew they ate any vegetables (e..g. grass or nettles).


----------



## Dawgluver

Gourmet Greg said:
			
		

> I had thought chickens ate seeds and bugs. I never knew they ate any vegetables (e..g. grass or nettles).



CWS's chickens wear lovingly handknit coats, ride in the front seat of her car, and are brought into the house on occasion.  They will eat whatever she asks them to eat!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Dawgluver said:


> CWS's chickens wear lovingly handknit coats, ride in the front seat of her car, and are brought into the house on occasion.  They will eat whatever she asks them to eat!


Yes but what will CWS tell her chickens when she's hungry for chicken, when she is "the walrus?"





> I am the eggman
> They are the eggmen
> I am the walrus
> Goo goo g' joob


(Beatles lyrics, "_I Am The Walrus_")

What does CWS do when she's hungry for chicken? I suspect none of her egg layers end up on her stove.

I've always thought the song was about inhumane or unacceptable appetites. You can google the lyrics and make your own judgement.

Speaking for myself, I hope I can raise chickens in my next house. I would like to harvest the eggs. I would like to try butchering chickens for meat, although I suspect I might have some problems with that, but you never know until the cleaver comes down on the neck. I have no problem butchering whole chickens from the market, but market chickens don't twitch and don't bleed. If I can't stomach that then at least I can "egg them on." 

I forgot to add, you need to understand Lewis Carroll's poem _The Walrus and the Carpenter_ which appeared in his _Through the Looking Glass_ (AKA Alice in Wonderland) to understand the predatory emphasis that I imply in "being the walrus." You can google that too. I often wonder, do our cows and pigs and chickens think that we are being nice to them by feeding them? I often think, "no, we are the walrus, we eat you." We are feeding you because you will be bigger and fatter and tastier when we kill you and eat you. 



> "I like the Walrus best," said Alice, "because you see he was a little sorry for the poor oysters."
> 
> "He ate more than the Carpenter, though," said Tweedledee. "You see he held his handkerchief in front, so that the Carpenter couldn't count how many he took: contrariwise."
> 
> "That was mean!" Alice said indignantly. "Then I like the Carpenter best—if he didn't eat so many as the Walrus."
> 
> "But he ate as many as he could get," said Tweedledum.
> 
> This was a puzzler. After a pause, Alice began, "Well! They were both very unpleasant characters—"


Yes I know there are many interpretations including as an indictment on capitalism. I like to think that Lewis Carroll many years in his grave would love that we are still talking about him, still debating what his literary creations meant.


----------



## tinlizzie

Who'd a' thunk a poultry thread would touch on such erudition! 

As to butchering a hen, I have deeply buried memories of my country aunt after having seperated a chicken from its head, throwing it under a galvanized tub so that it wouldn't spray blood everywhere as it ran around, and hearing it thump against the sides.  Ah, childhood.  Pardon me while I put the lid back on that box.


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> Who'd a' thunk a poultry thread would touch on such erudition!
> 
> As to butchering a hen, I have deeply buried memories of my country aunt after having seperated a chicken from its head, throwing it under a galvanized tub so that it wouldn't spray blood everywhere as it ran around, and hearing it thump against the sides. Ah, childhood. Pardon me while I put the lid back on that box.


 
We used to just let it run amok. One time I got to chop the head off. Oddly enough, I didn't mind doing it. But I had the mind of a farm kid then. I also didn't get upset when we took the pigs to the butcher in Truro. That is what farm animals are raised for. To eat. We never named them. You only name championship bred animals that are going to be sold. 

I remember when some of the 4H kids I worked with, they would bring their champion bulls to the Westeren Washington Fair for the sole purpose of being sold for their blood line. The money they got went to pruchase feed for their next animal project. These were animals that they helped deliver, bottle fed and raised by hand by the child. The animal was registered in their name as the owner. Sometimes the kid was worth more than their father. The ranch or farm might be deeply in debt, but some parents charged their child rent for the animal. Remember, farming is a business and the child was a partner in the endeavor. Until they sold it, the farm provided the food for it. And you don't let a champion out into the field or pasture. He might get frisky with the girls. One girl sold her bull for $25,000.00. She cried for a whole day. I refused to pamper or console her. She knew what the consequences were when you sell an animal. You turn your back and say goodby.


----------



## CWS4322

I got the girls specifically for eggs. If they ever get broody, I will raise some chicks for meat...but, you can bet I won't be naming those...and with the high price of gasoline, getting a couple of lambs to "graze" in the backyard is getting very tempting. They would be butchered in November, with 2 more purchased next spring for the same purpose--to cut the costs to mow the lawn and to put some meat in the freezer. No names given to the lambies either.


----------



## CWS4322

Cocky Rocky has to go. For the past couple of days, he's been attacking me (when feeding them).  He started this yesterday--normally, if he attacked me, it wasn't when I was feeding them. I usually crouch down on the ground and wait for him to calm down. This didn't work today. Once I stood up, he continued his assault on me. I have several puncture wounds on my shin and one on my arm (and that one really hurts). Sad as it is, Cocky Rocky has to go (either we sell him or he goes in the roaster pan). Damn. He's so handsome. Unless s/one has other ideas of how to get him to stop seeing me as a threat to "his" hens?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oh, that looks nasty!  Too bad, but if you can't get out to take care of the girls when he is about...

Take care, CWS!


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh, that looks nasty!  Too bad, but if you can't get out to take care of the girls when he is about...
> 
> Take care, CWS!


Thanks, PF. It hurts! I am hoping it doesn't get infected. I will try carrying a broom. I am waiting to hear back from a friend who has 60 chickens and several roosters to see if she has any tips. I am hoping she doesn't recommend getting another rooster! One is enough. I could leave him at the farm and get him a small flock to keep out here--leave them to the DH to take care of...or, sell him, but who wants an aggressive rooster?


----------



## Zhizara

You took his ladies away for awhile.  He's upset because he knows something is up.  I know that doesn't help your dilemma, but I do understand why he's mad at you.

How soon were you planning to move them all permanently?


----------



## CWS4322

Zhizara said:


> You took his ladies away for awhile.  He's upset because he knows something is up.  I know that doesn't help your dilemma, but I do understand why he's mad at you.
> 
> How soon were you planning to move them all permanently?


That  was 2 weeks ago. He just started attacking me on Sunday. It has escalated. I was planning on moving all of them next week. At the moment, Rocky doesn't have a ticket for the ride. He's wait-listed.


----------



## Zhizara

You could try moving him with them and see if he will settle down.  Maybe the new location will distract him.  Or make it worse.  Tough decision, I know.  We'll still love you no matter what you do.  {{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}.


----------



## CWS4322

Zhizara said:


> You could try moving him with them and see if he will settle down.  Maybe the new location will distract him.  Or make it worse.  Tough decision, I know.  We'll still love you no matter what you do.  {{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}.


I'll start wearing my rubber boots and long sleeves--I obviously won't be wearing sundresses around him or a bathing suit. I don't know why he attacks me. I guess he sees me as a threat, but I'm the one that feeds them. That's what got me this morning, I was feeding them. The other times he has flown at me has been when the girls follow me around the yard, and he hasn't been that aggressive about it. Today he would not stop and got me with his spurs...wonder if I can get those removed...


----------



## Bacardi1

When I had a rooster I had to re-home, I simply placed a free ad in the local paper requesting (but not insisting) that I'd prefer a "live" home rather than a "cooking" home. Also listed in no uncertain terms that he was aggressive. This was a n"adoption" - I didn't want money for him.

My absolutely gorgeous Rhode Island Red roo ended up with a wonderful home with a local policeman who had just started his own flock & wanted a really nice rooster. Couldn't have ended up better.


----------



## CWS4322

I'll modify my attire and behaviour and see if that helps. Otherwise, he has a new home, a/k/a crock pot or freezer camp. Technically, the DH bought him, so I think the DH should decide what to do with him....


----------



## Addie

CWS, when I was doing my dastardly deed with the elastics for worms, the last day I went into the chicken yard, the rooster came at me and got me good in the leg. I still have the little hole in the side of my leg. It developed into impetigo. I was in the fouth fourth grade at the time. Small town, only four class rooms in the whole school. Grades one through eight. The whole school became infected. Not a fun time for me. Take care of that wound. Remember Cocky Rocky is walking around in chicken droppings all day long. And yes, you can have those spurs removed.


----------



## Dawgluver

I googled spur removal, there's all kinds of YouTube videos and advice.  One of the more interesting methods was using hot baked potatoes.  You stick them on the spurs, leave them for 10 minutes, and the spurs come off, no blood.  Ewww.

Rocky is there just for protection and, um, recreation, right?  Not necessary?  Hope your interventions work, CW, but he sounds pretty dangerous.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

I'm pretty sure it's um, recreation. 

I have a general understanding of chickens and egg laying. After all they teach all the basic concepts in school. Not having raised chickens, I don't have a practical concept of raising them for egg production...

Just how much interaction do the hens need with a rooster to continue egg laying? Or do they just lay infertile eggs if no rooster is involved? Does the presence of a rooster increase egg laying? (They could interact behaviorally or by pheromones without actually needing um, recreation.)

It seems to me that if you wanted only infertile eggs and if the rooster isn't necessary for that then might be better off not having him around. I suspect there must be some benefit to having one.

I'd like to give a try at raising chickens for egg production some day, just enough for the household. Maybe even raise some for food although I'd have to try that to see if slaughtering them sits well with me. Probably makes no difference as I'm pretty sure I won't ever have enough yard and proper zoning to do it. But everybody has a dream, right?


----------



## CWS4322

Gourmet Greg said:


> I'm pretty sure it's um, recreation.
> 
> I have a general understanding of chickens and egg laying. After all they teach all the basic concepts in school. Not having raised chickens, I don't have a practical concept of raising them for egg production...
> 
> Just how much interaction do the hens need with a rooster to continue egg laying? Or do they just lay infertile eggs if no rooster is involved? Does the presence of a rooster increase egg laying? (They could interact behaviorally or by pheromones without actually needing um, recreation.)
> 
> It seems to me that if you wanted only infertile eggs and if the rooster isn't necessary for that then might be better off not having him around. I suspect there must be some benefit to having one.
> 
> I'd like to give a try at raising chickens for egg production some day, just enough for the household. Maybe even raise some for food although I'd have to try that to see if slaughtering them sits well with me. Probably makes no difference as I'm pretty sure I won't ever have enough yard and proper zoning to do it. But everybody has a dream, right?


Roos alert the hens re: having found food (so the hunter for food is the rooster, the gatherers are the hens ). Roos also make sure that everyone goes back into the coop at night. In addition, Roos are supposed to defend the flock re: predators. We got the rooster for that reason--to protect/defend the flock since they would be free roaming. I'm having a problem with chopping his head off--he is a very handsome bird. I am also having a problem with all the marks on my body...and the pain associated with the puncture in my arm. I will modify my attire and behaviour, but, if that doesn't fix Mr. Cocky Rocky's attitude, he's going in the stew pot or maybe I can trade him for two ducks and my friend with chickens will put him in his stew pot.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Thanks for the interesting and informative post.

I still don't fully understand the role of the rooster in um, recreation, if you don't need fertilized eggs. (Of course you need a rooster if you want more chickens.)

Do your hens keep laying if there's no rooster involved?


----------



## CWS4322

Gourmet Greg said:


> Thanks for the interesting and informative post.
> 
> I still don't fully understand the role of the rooster in um, recreation, if you don't need fertilized eggs. (Of course you need a rooster if you want more chickens.)
> 
> Do your hens keep laying if there's no rooster involved?


Yup, they lay without a roo--but who would wake you up in the morning out on the farm without a roo?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Well I don't really want to be woke up in the morning, although unfortunately I wake up often before dawn and no roo necessary. I like to think that if I ever slept past dawn it would be nice to wake up without needing to listen to cock-a-doodle roo! 

I've enjoyed reading your posts and vicariously living my life of a chicken raiser with no chickens.


----------



## CWS4322

Dawgluver said:


> I googled spur removal, there's all kinds of YouTube videos and advice.  One of the more interesting methods was using hot baked potatoes.  You stick them on the spurs, leave them for 10 minutes, and the spurs come off, no blood.  Ewww.
> 
> Rocky is there just for protection and, um, recreation, right?  Not necessary?  Hope your interventions work, CW, but he sounds pretty dangerous.


I googled this as well, Dawgluver, after seeing this post. I think we'll give spur removal a try this weekend. Obviously, it will work better if there are two of us. If there would be a third person, we could take pics! A lot easier, emotionally, than sending him to freezer camp. The "war wound" is much better today. Not nearly as painful or "angry" (red) as my friend the  vet would say. Up until now, having chickens was so much fun.

And, Silly Milly has been hiding her eggs in the loft (where the lumber from the sawmill is air dried). Of course her latest clutch is behind a 6 ft x 12 ft pile of oak boards that is parked close to the eaves. I sprained my toe a couple of weeks ago and could not assume the yoga egg clutch gathering position (hurt my toe to do so). Another activity that requires two people--one who is agile enough to dangle off the pile of lumber and retrieve the eggs, the other who can receive the eggs from the agile person because the ladder to the loft is a roofing ladder and I know I would not be able to descend said ladder holding a clutch of 18 eggs. These will be dog eggs, not fit for human consumption. It is hot in the loft...or, maybe they will be used to deter deer from the corn patch.  Silly Milly will learn that at the house in the City, there isn't a loft and she'll be forced to lay her eggs in the nest box (where she should have been laying them all along). Gotcha!


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> I googled this as well, Dawgluver, after seeing this post. I think we'll give spur removal a try this weekend. Obviously, it will work better if there are two of us. If there would be a third person, we could take pics! A lot easier, emotionally, than sending him to freezer camp. The "war wound" is much better today. Not nearly as painful or "angry" (red) as my friend the vet would say.


I'm glad to read that the wound is getting better and that you will be doing something serious about not getting more of them.

How long do you need to keep taking the antibiotics?


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> I'm glad to read that the wound is getting better and that you will be doing something serious about not getting more of them.
> 
> How long do you need to keep taking the antibiotics?


10 days. And, FWIW, I overslept this a.m.--no rooster to wake me!


----------



## Addie

We had Mallard ducks when we lived in Texas. I let the mother duck build a nest. When her babies hatched, Daddy Duck was right there along with Mama Duck to protect them. Then one day we saw a Water Moccasin slithering away with a big lump in him. We went to count the duckies. Daddy Duck was missing. I would like to think he died protecting his family. We gave the rest of them to friends who had a farm and a large pond for them. They turned into a very large flock. Our friend was able to get another male Mallard. 

I got my revenge a few months later. Along with the woman across the street, we killed two Water Moccasins in one day. I just know one of them was the culprit.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> 10 days. And, FWIW, I overslept this a.m.--no rooster to wake me!


 
He was feeling guilty for what he did to you and decided to let you sleep. And he knows what fate he may be facing.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> We had Mallard ducks when we lived in Texas. I let the mother duck build a nest. When her babies hatched, Daddy Duck was right there along with Mama Duck to protect them. Then one day we saw a Water Moccasin slithering away with a big lump in him. We went to count the duckies. Daddy Duck was missing. I would like to think he died protecting his family. We gave the rest of them to friends who had a farm and a large pond for them. They turned into a very large flock. Our friend was able to get another male Mallard.
> 
> I got my revenge a few months later. Along with the woman across the street, we killed two Water Moccasins in one day. I just know one of them was the culprit.


Last time I checked, guarder (sp) snakes didn't eat roosters...we don't have any kind of snake in the vicinity that could eat something as large as Rocky.  (Unless you think I could be sneaky enough...). Any snake that would eat Rocky would probably get indigestion! He's one large roo and has lots of feathers.


----------



## CWS4322

We didn't get around to removing Rocky's spurs yesterday--still wearing protective armor when I go outside. Here is a pic of the chicken whisperer with Harriet. She won't hop on my arm, but she does on his.


----------



## CWS4322

Didn't get around to tilling the patch under the kitchen window at the farm--decided to put the chickens to work first. I scattered feed there this morning--only Harriet had followed me that far...she didn't let out a peep for hours! I went out and scattered more...Henny, Penny, Agatha, and Prudence followed me. It took Rocky about an hour to figure out there was another food source about which to crow about! Here's a pic of them working the patch.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Can we get an after picture to see how they do?  That is an excellent pic of Harriet!  Love seeing all the pics, gets me a good idea of the girls.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Can we get an after picture to see how they do?  That is an excellent pic of Harriet!  Love seeing all the pics, gets me a good idea of the girls.


 Sure! it will take them a few days to get the patch down to the bare ground. They are going into lock down tonight until Wednesday a.m., but I'll send them back out when I come back--things to do at the house in the City and still not ready to move them. (And yes, Harriet [and Myrtle] are really that people friendly. Myrtle comes to the kitchen door for a bit a cheese around 3:30 every day...who said you couldn't train a chicken?).


----------



## Dawgluver

They're adorable!


----------



## CWS4322

Dawgluver said:


> They're adorable!


I have to agree--even though Cocky Rocky is too big for his spurs! And, lest one think they are spoiled, they are not, they are pampered chickens. Which reminds me, I have some ricotta cheese for them...


----------



## Dawgluver

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> I have to agree--even though Cocky Rocky is too big for his spurs! And, lest one think they are spoiled, they are not, they are pampered chickens. Which reminds me, I have some ricotta cheese for them...



We know you would NEVER spoil your chickens, CWS!  Ricotta is a natural part of chicken diets.


----------



## CWS4322

Dawgluver said:


> We know you would NEVER spoil your chickens, CWS!  Ricotta is a natural part of chicken diets.


I had to give them s/thing good to entice them to go into lockdown status this early. I've left them with 5 days' worth of feed (they'll eat it all before the end of day tomorrow or Tuesday a.m., I am sure) and 5 days' worth of water. They should be okay until Tuesday evening/Wednesday a.m.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> We know you would NEVER spoil your chickens, CWS! Ricotta is a natural part of chicken diets.


 
Of course it is. I used to go to the feed store all the time just to buy ricotta for the yard fowls. 

Along with the ducks, we had two turkeys. They were both hens. They are DUMB, DUMB birds. Anytime I was away from the house and it would start to rain, I would have to rush home and get them into shelter. They would hold their heads up toward the sky with their mouths open and let the rain in. The problem was it would go down the wrong way and they could drown while just standing there. Then one day when they were pretty much grown, one of them chased my daughter all over the yard. She finally got her in the butt. Took a hunk of flesh out of her. Her moments on this earth were numbered. She went into the freezer before nightfall. Later on I found her nest with a clutch in it. We didn't have a Tom, so I don't know how she thought she was going to hatch them.


----------



## jusnikki

After reading all this I will definetly think differently about chickens. I am in the south but have to admit I don't know a lot about raising of chickens and such. I didn't know they could be so vicious. 

My son had one as a pet once. It was a baby chick he brought home from school. Well, the cat started noticing it and it became harder and harder to keep the chick safe, lol. I thought maybe the cat would get use to it and leave it alone. Didn't happen. We didn't want to put it outside. 

We gave it to a friend of my husbands who has a chicken coop. He promised he'd take care of it.Well, a couple of weeks later he said it flew the coop. I didn't think chickens could fly. Now after reading this, i think that maybe it was beat down by the other chickens. I hope that didn't happen!


----------



## CWS4322

jusnikki said:


> After reading all this I will definetly think differently about chickens. I am in the south but have to admit I don't know a lot about raising of chickens and such. I didn't know they could be so vicious.
> 
> My son had one as a pet once. It was a baby chick he brought home from school. Well, the cat started noticing it and it became harder and harder to keep the chick safe, lol. I thought maybe the cat would get use to it and leave it alone. Didn't happen. We didn't want to put it outside.
> 
> We gave it to a friend of my husbands who has a chicken coop. He promised he'd take care of it.Well, a couple of weeks later he said it flew the coop. I didn't think chickens could fly. Now after reading this, i think that maybe it was beat down by the other chickens. I hope that didn't happen!


My hens aren't aggressive--the rooster is doing his "job" but is somewhat misguided in his perception that I'm "stealing" his hens when they follow me or come running to me. I also had no experience with roosters (or hens) so did not think he would attack me. I now wear jeans and long sleeves when I go out, as well as my barn boots. And, I carry a stick. So far, so good, and we will get those spurs removed soon, when we have time (and energy) to undertake the task. Cats don't generally bother adult hens. A cat may stalk a chicken, but dogs are a bigger problem. And, chickens can fly, but once they reach adult weight, it is more difficult (especially if they are a heavy breed).


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Thanks for the laugh CWS, not at your injuries they are nasty, but at the image of a jealous rooster giving u what for.  We want to get our first chooks this weekend at the chicken sales in a nearby town.  Neither DH or I have owned chooks but I did know they can hurt you.  I houses sat for a friend with two chooks and one of them was angry and if it got inside it was a bugger to get out cause it would spread wings and attack.  I found the garden hose useful.  But I gotta say he would be in my crockpot smelling delicious by now if he was mine ).   I didnt know they would till the garden patch like that so am keen as to get some soon.  When u first get them how long do u keep them locked up before you can free range them?


----------



## CWS4322

Hypnosis Changes Lives said:


> Thanks for the laugh CWS, not at your injuries they are nasty, but at the image of a jealous rooster giving u what for.  We want to get our first chooks this weekend at the chicken sales in a nearby town.  Neither DH or I have owned chooks but I did know they can hurt you.  I houses sat for a friend with two chooks and one of them was angry and if it got inside it was a bugger to get out cause it would spread wings and attack.  I found the garden hose useful.  But I gotta say he would be in my crockpot smelling delicious by now if he was mine ).   I didnt know they would till the garden patch like that so am keen as to get some soon.  When u first get them how long do u keep them locked up before you can free range them?


It depends on how old they are and how stressed they are by the move. The ones that I got that were "laying ready", I kept in a fenced (with a top) area for the first 3 weeks, and in the coop at night. The 2 months old ones I kept locked up until they were about 4 months, and then introduced them to the big world via the fenced pen. To get them to till where I want them to till, that is where I scatter their feed. They'll do just about anything for food. I save the "high value" treats (they really like air-popped pop corn) for when I want to lock them down before they think it is time to go in the coop. They are very entertaining to have around. Enjoy!


----------



## CWS4322

Operation Red Hen took place around 2:00 p.m. yesterday. Moving 16 hens and 1 rooster requires a truck, a Vari-700 dog crate, a Vari-200 dog crate and preferably not a hen that has decided to turn broody within the past 48 hours and is sitting on a clutch of eggs. At first, we put the 11 reds in a Vari-500. But, two of those don't fit in the back of the Volvo with the nest box. We thought--this will be two trips. The girls were a bit miffed at having been enticed with bread into the crate and then no action right away. Rocky was beside himself as he realized his hens were disappearing. Corralled him (literally) in the Vari-700 with one of the Buffs (the other is in the nest box--put a grill on that--what would I do without parts from various grates and fencing staples). Meanwhile, two of the Plymouth Rocks are in the Vari-200. Silly Milly does not wish to move and is ignoring her Big-Chicken imposed eviction notice. 

Fast forward to having all chickens in crates. Oh-oh, the crates don't fit in the Volvo--to get the Vari-700 in would require removing the back seat. Eyeball the DH's "mini" pickup truck...Vari-700, nest box, Vari-200 will fit. Load the truck, back up to the Volvo, and one by one transfer the girls from the Vari-700 to the Vari-500. Did I mention it is a hot, sunny day? Humans are exhausted, chickens very quiet. Plan is for me to drive the 1.5 hours to the house in the City, install the hens and Rocky and the 20 x 30 fenced area inside of the fenced yard, open the doors to the dog kennel building and install them in there as the new coop. Close them in, and head on back to the farm to be ready to load the big stuff today. We figured I'd be back on the road by 6:30-7:00 p.m., at the farm on time for a late supper around 8:30 p.m. 

It all sounded simple enough and was going quite well until the chickens realized (a) they could fly over the top of the kennel runs and run amuck in the rest of the building and (b) the grass is always greener on the other side of the fence. And, two decided the grass was definitely greener in my neighbour's pasture and would not come home to roost, since this was not the home they knew. 

Operation Red Hen started at 2:00 p.m. It is now dark and 9:30 p.m., I have 7 locked up in the kennel building, 3 in the storage barn, three on the picnic table on the deck--I could've moved them but was worried if I spooked them, they would fly over the fence into predator land, one in a tree, and 2 AWOL. I knew one was perched on a rock, but I could not find the other one and I could not get in the field--a 6 ft. fence designed so that dogs can't climb it also make it difficult for a human to climb in the dark. Needless to say, I did not return to the farm as planned, did have a late supper, and could not entice DH to drive my Volvo home and help search. 

Around 10:00 p.m., exhausted, hot, and heartsick, I set the alarm for daybreak and went to bed in tears. No sooner had I finally fallen asleep, the phone jolted me out of bed at 11:00--DH wondering if I had all the chickens. After that, I spent a mostly sleepless night and was up when the birds starting singing. I was so happy to see a wet, somewhat confused little red hen walking around the pickup truck (which I'd parked in the fenced yard). By 8:30 a.m., the other AWOL RIR had returned--Rocky had been alerting the hens to food off and on since 5:30 a.m. as I stalked the pasture in search of my missing hen. 

My neighbours know I have chickens and a rooster, now. I'm sure they appreciated that at 5:30 a.m. on a Sunday morning. I've been napping off and on since I didn't get much sleep. They love all the new stuff to explore--the picnic table, the deck, under the deck, under the cedar trees, the two buildings...I'm just glad they are all where they are supposed to be. Thus concludes Operation Red Hen. It all ended well. The girls (and Rocky) have landed. And, the Big Chicken is recovering from the ordeal. Next weekend is when we'll move the big stuff. 

PS--I have some pics--will add later. At one point, taking pictures no longer was a priority. Who knew having chickens could be so much fun! (And, in about 21 days, we may have some baby chicks!)


----------



## Addie

What an adventure. Now get some rest. You and the girls deserve it. 

Have you ever considered clipping their wings so they can't take off on you? I know to some folks, that sounds like a cruel thing to do. But we did it with our Mallards. Their instinct was to want to fly North come spring time. but with their wings clipped, they stayed close to home where they were well fed and cared for.


----------



## Merlot

Glad it all went well, I do love your chicken stories


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> What an adventure. Now get some rest. You and the girls deserve it.
> 
> Have you ever considered clipping their wings so they can't take off on you? I know to some folks, that sounds like a cruel thing to do. But we did it with our Mallards. Their instinct was to want to fly North come spring time. but with their wings clipped, they stayed close to home where they were well fed and cared for.


It's not painful to the chicken and it's not permanent. It's just feathers that get cut shorter.


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> It's not painful to the chicken and it's not permanent. It's just feathers that get cut shorter.


  We considered it, but they don't fly well to begin with and being about to fly a little could mean they could get away from a predator. And, I didn't realize the RIRs could fly at all--many have lost wing feathers (either because of Rocky or molting--not sure--the feathers are growing back). They can, however, still go about 6 ft vertically, as I discovered.


----------



## Addie

Merlot said:


> Glad it all went well, I do love your chicken stories


 
+1. My favorite thread. Well written.


----------



## CWS4322

I forgot to mention that I put Myrtle and Harriet in the house while I was trying to round up the others for the night. I would fear for my life if something were to happen to those two--I'd never hear the end of it and would have to sleep with one eye open for the rest of my life.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I forgot to mention that I put Myrtle and Harriet in the house while I was trying to round up the others for the night. I would fear for my life if something were to happen to those two--I'd never hear the end of it and would have to sleep with one eye open for the rest of my life.



I'm sure at some point we will have Harriet 2 and Myrtle 2...while we love those girls, we are not disillusioned to believe they will be around forever.

I'm glad all ended well, time for some rest and decompressing.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm sure at some point we will have Harriet 2 and Myrtle 2...while we love those girls, we are not disillusioned to believe they will be around forever.
> 
> I'm glad all ended well, time for some rest and decompressing.


 
Are you ever going to let the girls nest a clutch of eggs?


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> Are you ever going to let the girls nest a clutch of eggs?


One of the Buffs, I want to say Agatha, went broody on Friday. She's sitting on a clutch right now. If I can be around when she gets off for a bite to eat, I may be able to count the eggs. Whether they will all hatch, is another story. They will be crosses (unless there are some PR eggs there, but those are the ones who have been laying their eggs in the loft). Can you imagine me having to keep track of a bunch of chicks in addition to the hens?! These girls will be the death of me. Who knew having chickens could be so much fun!


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> One of the Buffs, I want to say Agatha, went broody on Friday. She's sitting on a clutch right now. If I can be around when she gets off for a bite to eat, I may be able to count the eggs. Whether they will all hatch, is another story. They will be crosses (unless there are some PR eggs there, but those are the ones who have been laying their eggs in the loft). Can you imagine me having to keep track of a bunch of chicks in addition to the hens?! These girls will be the death of me. Who knew having chickens could be so much fun!


 
You may have a fight on your hands. When Agatha goes to eat, one of the other girls may try to take over her clutch. Then you will see the feathers fly.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> You may have a fight on your hands. When Agatha goes to eat, one of the other girls may try to take over her clutch. Then you will see the feathers fly.


Oh, please don't tell me that! I have enough going on right now with the move, gardens, etc. If anyone, I think Myrtle might step up to the plate. She has been the one sleeping between the two buffs up on the canoe out at the farm--but Myrtle is very people-oriented, so she might get bored sitting on a bunch of eggs all day. Ideally, Rocky should be the one sitting on the eggs. He's the daddy!


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Oh, please don't tell me that! I have enough going on right now with the move, gardens, etc. If anyone, I think Myrtle might step up to the plate. She has been the one sleeping between the two buffs up on the canoe out at the farm--but Myrtle is very people-oriented, so she might get bored sitting on a bunch of eggs all day. Ideally, Rocky should be the one sitting on the eggs. He's the daddy!


 
Take some eggs and make a clutch and see if one of the other girls will sit on it. 

When I had the 4H kids one of the very first things they are taught is "Don't name the animal and don't get attached." It might be sound advice, but I never saw a kid that listened to it. Animals are our children is disquised. Some have feathers, some fur, some covered with course hair, some even have horns, some are big and some are small. But they all have one thing in common. They all crawl into our hearts and stay there. 
 They become another reason for living.


----------



## CWS4322

The girls, Rocky, and I had a much better day today. All are locked up and safe tonight--no one is AWOL. It might have helped that I made some special treats for them...but I think they just got used to being here and since I'm here, they know me. I think they are a little puzzled why my roost is above them when they are on the ground (the concept of a deck...they like to come up on the deck...). Here are some of the pics re: Operation Red Hen before everything went to h*ll in a hand basket. I've included the results of 3-days of chicken tilling of the garden patch as well.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> The girls, Rocky, and I had a much better day today. All are locked up and safe tonight--no one is AWOL. It might have helped that I made some special treats for them...but I think they just got used to being here and since I'm here, they know me. I think they are a little puzzled why my roost is above them when they are on the ground (the concept of a deck...they like to come up on the deck...). Here are some of the pics re: Operation Red Hen before everything went to h*ll in a hand basket. I've included the results of 3-days of chicken tilling of the garden patch as well.


 
They look like they are settling right in and are at home. The girls know that they are not your* run-of-the-mill chickens*. I have this image of you pulling out your wallet and showing pictures of your children.* CHICKENS!  *


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> They look like they are settling right in and are at home. The girls know that they are not your* run-of-the-mill chickens*. I have this image of you pulling out your wallet and showing pictures of your children.* CHICKENS!  *


Nah--I carry my bank card and driver's license in my pocket...but I do have my camera with me almost all the time and I've been known to show people pictures of the girls!


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Nah--I carry my bank card and driver's license in my pocket...but I do have my camera with me almost all the time and I've been known to show people pictures of the girls!


 
Now that is funny!


----------



## CWS4322

People who know me, just can't believe I'm such a "country girl" and have chickens to boot. What can I say?


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> People who know me, just can't believe I'm such a "country girl" and have chickens to boot. What can I say?


 
My fondest memories of my whole life are when I lived on a farm. If I drove, I would spend my last days in the country.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> My fondest memories of my whole life are when I lived on a farm. If I drove, I would spend my last days in the country.


And why not get a driver's license--the handicapped equipped vehicles are often funded by organizations...or would you be a terror behind the wheel? My grandma got her license at the age of 70 after my grandpa died. Mind you, she didn't drive far, but she could drive around the little town where she lived and out in the country to visit friends.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> And why not get a driver's license--the handicapped equipped vehicles are often funded by organizations...or would you be a terror behind the wheel? My grandma got her license at the age of 70 after my grandpa died. Mind you, she didn't drive far, but she could drive around the little town where she lived and out in the country to visit friends.


 
I don't see the yellow line like everyone else. It always looks like it is to the far left to me. I would be driving head on into coming traffic. I only have vision in one eye. What little vision I have in my left eye, distorts every thing I see with it. So most of the time I keep it closed. I couldn't pass the eye test.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> I don't see the yellow line like everyone else. It always looks like it is to the far left to me. I would be driving head on into coming traffic. I only have vision in one eye. What little vision I have in my left eye, distorts every thing I see with it. So most of the time I keep it closed. I couldn't pass the eye test.


Sorry to hear that. I was surprised when I went to get my ON license to be in line behind s/one who was deaf. I didn't realize a deaf person could get a license.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Sorry to hear that. I was surprised when I went to get my ON license to be in line behind s/one who was deaf. I didn't realize a deaf person could get a license.


 
I had a girlfriend who was trying to teach me to drive. I went to turn a corner and almost put us in a ditch. She suggested I try walking more.


----------



## CWS4322

Well, the girls can't be too stressed--I just brought in 12 eggs. Don't know if anyone has shoved "Miss Broody" over and deposited an egg with her for safe keeping or not. We are on day 4 of Miss Broody not coming out of her box except for a very short period of time about once a day to grab a quick bite to eat and some water. You would think Rocky could take over so she could come out and enjoy some sunshine, fresh grass, and companionship.

On another note, I love having the windows open and hearing the girls as they find new things, succeed in laying an egg, coo at one another, etc. I think Myrtle has figured out which room I am most likely in--every so often she comes and purrs under the window. I, of course, respond with "hi, what are you doing? Do you want to come in?" A couple of times, she's come up on the deck after that...perhaps I give her too much credit...but, she is special <g>.

At the farm, they were usually too far from the house for me to hear them purr...Now, I sometimes feel as if I'm eavesdropping on a private conversation and should recluse myself!


----------



## Addie

That purring sound can be so comforting. It is like they are telling you that their world is just fine.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> That purring sound can be so comforting. It is like they are telling you that their world is just fine.


+1


----------



## Merlot

I come here everyday just to read this thread so keep it coming


----------



## CWS4322

Here it is Thursday, five days have come and gone since Operation Red Hen. They all seem to have adjusted, even Silly Milly (finally! She no longer things roosting on the picnic table is a good thing). "Miss Broody" (I think it is Prudence, not Eggatha) is sitting on a clutch of 15! eggs. I thought 10 was the magic number...of course, she may be adding an egg-a-day! I can tell when she's out of the nest box--Rocky goes into the dog run (Miss Broody is the only one in the dog kennel building--the nest box is on the floor. I'd thought of moving it again, but figure if it is on the floor, should chicks hatch, it will make it easier for Miss Broody to escort them outside when they are ready). Any way, Rocky goes into his protective stance and stands guard by the dog door into the dog run when Miss Broody is off the nest. At least he's good for something. The stick I carry has proven to be a good way of keeping him at a distance from me. I am still hoping we can find time to do the spurectomy this weekend. 

Tonight I have to run out to the farm...I'm thinking of bringing Harriet and Myrtle. It depends on how soon I can get out of the City. There are veggies in the garden to eat, weeding and mowing to be done. And, my chicken sitters move in tonight, so the flock would have someone to let them out tomorrow and back in again. It is tempting to take my two favorite chickens for a ride...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Here it is Thursday, five days have come and gone since Operation Red Hen. They all seem to have adjusted, even Silly Milly (finally! She no longer things roosting on the picnic table is a good thing). "Miss Broody" (I think it is Prudence, not Eggatha) is sitting on a clutch of 15! eggs. I thought 10 was the magic number...of course, she may be adding an egg-a-day! I can tell when she's out of the nest box--Rocky goes into the dog run (Miss Broody is the only one in the dog kennel building--the nest box is on the floor. I'd thought of moving it again, but figure if it is on the floor, should chicks hatch, it will make it easier for Miss Broody to escort them outside when they are ready). Any way, Rocky goes into his protective stance and stands guard by the dog door into the dog run when Miss Broody is off the nest. At least he's good for something. The stick I carry has proven to be a good way of keeping him at a distance from me. I am still hoping we can find time to do the spurectomy this weekend.
> 
> Tonight I have to run out to the farm...I'm thinking of bringing Harriet and Myrtle. It depends on how soon I can get out of the City. There are veggies in the garden to eat, weeding and mowing to be done. And, my chicken sitters move in tonight, so the flock would have someone to let them out tomorrow and back in again. It is tempting to take my two favorite chickens for a ride...



I really don't think that is what is meant by a "hen party."


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I really don't think that is what is meant by a "hen party."


+1
At my age, that' about all the excitement I can take. As it turned out, I didn't 
bringt them--it was late and I'd leave early, so I'd only disrupt their new pattern of going into their new digs at dusk. Maybe when I stay a few days instead of just overnight to get yet MORE stuff. Gosh, do I have a lot of stuff.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> +1
> At my age, that' about all the excitement I can take. As it turned out, I didn't
> bringt them--it was late and I'd leave early, so I'd only disrupt their new pattern of going into their new digs at dusk. Maybe when I stay a few days instead of just overnight to get yet MORE stuff. Gosh, do I have a lot of stuff.



What?  No singing "99 bottles of beer?"


----------



## CWS4322

I wish I'd had my camera yesterday morning. I went out to say good morning and let the girls and Rocky out of their new digs. There is a window as you approach the building. Myrtle was standing in the window waiting for me. As soon as she saw me, she started squawking. "She's here! She has food! Line up, everyone!" As soon as I opened the door, they trooped out in single file. It was only after everyone else was out that Myrtle hopped down from her watch post and joined the feeding frenzy. Who knew having chickens would be so much fun! Tomorrow is day 14 of Miss Broody sitting on the eggs...will there be chicks next Friday???? I am charging all the batteries for my camera just in case.


----------



## Addie

If you are lucky you can get some shots of them hatching. Looking forward to the  pics.


----------



## CWS4322

If not hatching, soon after! Who knew having chickens, err, HENS, could be so much fun!


----------



## CWS4322

The chickens come knocking at the door...I am back at the farm for 8 days with four dogs and SEVEN chickens. A friend of mine told me that the others might kill any chicks, so I had decided to load Miss Broodie up and take her to the farm with me. But then, I decided that maybe Myrtle, Harriet, Elsie, Gertrude, Eggatha, and Scarlet might like to go to the farm for a holiday away from Rocky (I know I'm enjoying it). It was hot, hot, hot on Monday (and humid). I didn't feel like chasing chickens around, so I brought the Vari200 in the house and waited. I figured Gertie or Elsie would lead the others to the patio door at some point looking for cheese. Gertie was the first to show up, so she got a ticket to the farm. It wasn't long before the others followed. The crate was a bit crowded, but they didn't seem to mind traveling steerage. Once at the farm, they ran around checking out everything. At night, they roosted in their old spots. Yesterday morning as I was getting ready to drive the DH to the airport, I heard a "scratching" on the door. Yup--Myrtle was demanding to come in for cheese. I think I might be a chicken enabler...besides maybe babying them a bit...When I stopped at the house in the City, Penny "scratched" on the patio door to come in...I see that I might have started something with letting them in to have a bit of cheese...they love cheese....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> The chickens come knocking at the door...I am back at the farm for 8 days with four dogs and SEVEN chickens. A friend of mine told me that the others might kill any chicks, so I had decided to load Miss Broodie up and take her to the farm with me. But then, I decided that maybe Myrtle, Harriet, Elsie, Gertrude, Eggatha, and Scarlet might like to go to the farm for a holiday away from Rocky (I know I'm enjoying it). It was hot, hot, hot on Monday (and humid). I didn't feel like chasing chickens around, so I brought the Vari200 in the house and waited. I figured Gertie or Elsie would lead the others to the patio door at some point looking for cheese. Gertie was the first to show up, so she got a ticket to the farm. It wasn't long before the others followed. The crate was a bit crowded, but they didn't seem to mind traveling steerage. Once at the farm, they ran around checking out everything. At night, they roosted in their old spots. Yesterday morning as I was getting ready to drive the DH to the airport, I heard a "scratching" on the door. Yup--Myrtle was demanding to come in for cheese. I think I might be a chicken enabler...besides maybe babying them a bit...When I stopped at the house in the City, Penny "scratched" on the patio door to come in...I see that I might have started something with letting them in to have a bit of cheese...they love cheese....



Now you have to give it to them when they ask so politely.


----------



## Cindercat

Are you going to be like my father and take pictures of every critter born? When I was a kid my dad got us out of bed to watch every litter of baby pigs being born. I think he had more baby pig pictures than pictures of his kids. LOL.


----------



## CWS4322

Cindercat said:


> Are you going to be like my father and take pictures of every critter born? When I was a kid my dad got us out of bed to watch every litter of baby pigs being born. I think he had more baby pig pictures than pictures of his kids. LOL.


Since I don't have kids, I have to take pictures of something!


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Now you have to give it to them when they ask so politely.


PF--I thought you'd come up with a "knock-knock" joke.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> PF--I thought you'd come up with a "knock-knock" joke.



Myrtle: Do you think she's in there?
Eggatha: Scratch on the door!
Harriet:  I don't know!
Eggatha: Scratch!
Myrtle: Will she have cheese?
Eggatha: Scratch, now!! <hopping back and forth>
Harriet: We won't know til she comes out...
Eggatha: Scratch! Scratch!!
Myrtle: I don't want to wake her up...
Eggatha: <doing pirouettes> Scratch the DOOR!
Harriet: I thought I saw her go by the window.
Penny: Oh, get out of the way you silly biddies <scratch, scratch>
Chorus: She has _CHEESE_!!!!!


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Myrtle: Do you think she's in there?
> Eggatha: Scratch on the door!
> Harriet:  I don't know!
> Eggatha: Scratch!
> Myrtle: Will she have cheese?
> Eggatha: Scratch, now!! <hopping back and forth>
> Harriet: We won't know til she comes out...
> Eggatha: Scratch! Scratch!!
> Myrtle: I don't want to wake her up...
> Eggatha: <doing pirouettes> Scratch the DOOR!
> Harriet: I thought I saw her go by the window.
> Penny: Oh, get out of the way you silly biddies <scratch, scratch>
> Chorus: She has _CHEESE_!!!!!


----------



## Cindercat

Got chicks yet??


----------



## CWS4322

Not yet--at least not this a.m. I checked at at 6:00 a.m. Just got back from serving as a volunteer at an all-day charity event since I'm a board member for that charity...I'm beat! I have a bit of time before dusk settles and I have to go out and lock up the chickens...probably just enough time to watch a segment of a cooking show and have a glass of red.


----------



## CWS4322

Peep-peep! There are two baby chicks (so far--it was almost dark when I went to make sure Miss Broodie and her eggs were locked down--I left them locked down this a.m.). One is "dark" like Rocky--oh-oh, the other is a little blonde chick. I put them back in the nest box with Miss Broodie and will be up early in the a.m. to take pics! Peep-peep--we have baby chicks!


----------



## Addie

Congratulations Big Mama Hen.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> Congratulations Big Mama Hen.


I'm so excited--except I'm already worrying about them surviving!


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> I'm so excited--except I'm already worrying about them surviving!


 
Miss Broodie will take good care of her babies.


----------



## Cindercat

Congratulations! ! I love baby critters.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Baby chicks!  <hop, hop, hop>

So excited!


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Baby chicks!  <hop, hop, hop>
> 
> So excited!


You and me both! Little chickie, soft chickie, little ball of fluff....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> You and me both! Little chickie, soft chickie, little ball of fluff....



Happy chickie, sleepy chickie buff, buff buff...

yes I have a Soft Kitty that sings


----------



## Cindercat

Are you guys related to Sheldon?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cindercat said:


> Are you guys related to Sheldon?



Probably...on the geek side...I even have a Soft Kitty hoodie, complete with tail and ears.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Probably...on the geek side...I even have a Soft Kitty hoodie, complete with tail and ears.


Definitely on the geek side. I don't have a Soft Kitty hoodie...on my wish list! I am waiting for it to be light enough to go out and take pictures! Who knew having chickens could be so much FUN!!!


----------



## tinlizzie

Congrats on the peeps!  It would be nice, while you're taking the time for photos, to see some "mug shots" of the hens, so we can put a little feathery face to the name.


----------



## CWS4322

tinlizzie said:


> Congrats on the peeps!  It would be nice, while you're taking the time for photos, to see some "mug shots" of the hens, so we can put a little feathery face to the name.


Here are the first baby pics with Momma (I think it is Prudence, but I'd have to see her with Eggatha to tell--I can only tell them apart if I can see their pants!) Four came out for photos. Don't know if there are more or not.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Oh how cute... congratulations!!!!


----------



## CWS4322

I loved it when the one (the last photo) peeked out from under her momma. They are really cute...........


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Thank you they are so very gorgeous.  I've been following their progress quietly.


----------



## CWS4322

I had to take pics to send to the DH (currently suffering in TX--he hates hot weather) for Father's Day. His hens are the buffs (one of which is Momma) and he is technically the owner of Rocky, the dad.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Happy Father's day DH! LOL!

They are so cute!!!


----------



## Merlot

How exciting! and now we have little chickie stories to look forward to!


----------



## Margi Cintrano

CWS, Buon Giorno,

Interesting stories ... Do you name your chicks, hens & roosters ? 

Perhaps, you should contact the local newspaper, to publish ! 

Ciao. 
Margi.


----------



## CWS4322

Margi Cintrano said:


> CWS, Buon Giorno,
> 
> Interesting stories ... Do you name your chicks, hens & roosters ?
> 
> Perhaps, you should contact the local newspaper, to publish !
> 
> Ciao.
> Margi.


Yes--I slide down that slippery slope with the hens and rooster. Haven't slide down it (yet) with the chicks!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Yes--I slide down that slippery slope with the hens and rooster. Haven't slide down it (yet) with the chicks!



They are too little, they barely have personality, yet.  I give you a week...


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> They are too little, they barely have personality, yet.  I give you a week...


DH comes back on Tuesday night. When he sees them, I think he'll be naming them...I know he wants to name a hen Vanessa...at this age, it is impossible to tell which are males and which are females. The males tend to grow faster, and there is already one that is bigger--I'm naming him Rocky II.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> DH comes back on Tuesday night. When he sees them, I think he'll be naming them...I know he wants to name a hen Vanessa...at this age, it is impossible to tell which are males and which are females. The males tend to grow faster, and there is already one that is bigger--I'm naming him Rocky II.



I just want to hug them and squeeze them...


----------



## CWS4322

You can't squeeze them, but coddling them in the palm of your hand is fun...and the fine print on my new avatar is Obsessive Chicken Disorder! Didn't know it was a diagnosed condition!


----------



## Margi Cintrano

CWS,

Cool avatar ... Glad you have told us what the Abbreviation stands for ... 

Rocky II is cool ... 

Ciao, 
Margi.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Elmyra Duff - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

or _Of Mice and Men_


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Elmyra Duff - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> or _Of Mice and Men_


Good one, PF! (Both!)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have a edy...eddu...I went to skool...


----------



## Dawgluver

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> Here are the first baby pics with Momma (I think it is Prudence, but I'd have to see her with Eggatha to tell--I can only tell them apart if I can see their pants!) Four came out for photos. Don't know if there are more or not.



Awww.  Adorable!

Congrats, Grandma!


----------



## taxlady

How many of the little cuties are there now?


----------



## DaveSoMD

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Elmyra Duff - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> or _Of Mice and Men_



I LOVE Tiny Toons!!!


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> How many of the little cuties are there now?


Now there are six. One just came out of its shell, so maybe I shouldn't count it yet. (4 "blondies" and 2 "darkies"). There is probably one purebred Plymouth Rock--it has the same feet (they have markings on their feet), and it is black and white. The other "dark" one has reddish-brown fluff, so guessing it is a PRxRhode Island Red and not PRxPR or PRxBuffOrpington. It is amazing what they can do at 1-day old. They hop, they eat, drink, try to catch bugs, explore.


----------



## tinlizzie

Those great pictures -- I think I'm in love! 

And the little dark balls of fluff --I thought baby chicks were always yellow -- another "duh" in my long list of shoulda knowns and yet another reason to follow the fun and educational _*Chicken*_ _*Chronicles*_.


----------



## Addie

In my dull, dull life I live vicariously through Chicken Chronicles. Thanks for puttiing joy in my life. Those are great pictures. Happy Father's Day DH. What a gift!!!


----------



## LPBeier

How have I missed this thread?  I need to find some time to go through the whole thing but this is great!


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> How have I missed this thread? I need to find some time to go through the whole thing but this is great!


 
You are a few pages behind LP.


----------



## CWS4322

That's okay, LP, you can catch up with the girls and my life as a chicken keeper. Who knew having chickens could be so much FUN! (And Addie, thank you, I'm glad you enjoy my chicken stories!).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

DaveSoMD said:


> I LOVE Tiny Toons!!!



Partial to Animaniacs...anything with maniac in the name has to be good!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> That's okay, LP, you can catch up with the girls and my life as a chicken keeper. Who knew having chickens could be so much FUN! (And Addie, thank you, I'm glad you enjoy my chicken stories!).



Six chickies!!! I can't see over the fence!!!


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Six chickies!!! I can't see over the fence!!!


There's not much to see right now, PF, they are all tucked in for the night safe and sound under their momma.


----------



## Addie

Is she still sitting on some unhatched eggs?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> There's not much to see right now, PF, they are all tucked in for the night safe and sound under their momma.



I think I have IMSCD...I Must See Chickies Disorder...oh well, my legs were getting tired anyway.

Harriet:  Have you seen them?

Agatha: Nope, she's hiding them good.

Penny: Me either, we're going to have to do an intervention.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think I have IMSCD...I Must See Chickies Disorder...oh well, my legs were getting tired anyway.
> 
> Harriet:  Have you seen them?
> 
> Agatha: Nope, she's hiding them good.
> 
> Penny: Me either, we're going to have to do an intervention.


LOL!


----------



## CWS4322

To update everyone--there are now SEVEN little chickies. Two are in the house under a lightbulb. They are younger than the other 5 and were not yet up on their feet, and one was a bit cold, so I brought them in about an hour ago. I hear peeping! They are also both up toddering around the box...if I didn't know better, I'd think they'd had a nip or two of moonshine. I'll keep them in today, put them back out with momma this evening. I thought one was dead/dieing...but it's up and peeping away, we shall see. The smaller one wasn't there yesterday--it is hard to take a pic of chicks in a box with a light on them.


----------



## CWS4322

Now there are 8--don't know if #8 will make it or not. There are two more "pipping." We shall see. I took the blond one out to its momma around 4:00. I'm about to take the "buff" one out and put it under its momma for the night. The latest one I have on a "homemade" heating pad and under a lamp, where it will stay for the night. Gosh--this being a chicken midwife is taxing!


----------



## Merlot

CWS4322 said:


> Gosh--this being a chicken midwife is taxing!


 
but you are so good at it   

I hope they all make it!


----------



## CWS4322

#7 and #8 taking a nap together. #8 is the dark one. It is moving around quite a bit when it is awake...I'm not going to get too excited, yet.


----------



## justplainbill

Looking ahead, ya mean big bro will not even let you sell eggs at a farm stand?


----------



## CWS4322

justplainbill said:


> Looking ahead, ya mean big bro will not even let you sell eggs at a farm stand?


Not allowed--but I have lots of friends lining up for FRESH eggs.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Not allowed--but I have lots of friends lining up for FRESH eggs.


 
I'll take a dozen. To hell with the cholesterol.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> I'll take a dozen. To hell with the cholesterol.


Addie--free-range eggs have less cholesterol than battery-farm eggs. I want to say 1/3 less...and it is dietary cholesterol in eggs, not serum (blood) cholesterol. And they are sooooo good! Of course, I have very happy chickens, and that might contribute to the quality of the eggs...oh, I could market them as "happy chicken eggs!"

BTW, Miss Broodie is on mat. leave, so she is exempt from the egg production line. No stew pot threats for Miss Broodie.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Addie--free-range eggs have less cholesterol than battery-farm eggs. I want to say 1/3 less...and it is dietary cholesterol in eggs, not serum (blood) cholesterol. And they are sooooo good! Of course, I have very happy chickens, and that might contribute to the quality of the eggs...oh, I could market them as "happy chicken eggs!"
> 
> BTW, Miss Broodie is on mat. leave, so she is exempt from the egg production line. No stew pot threats for Miss Broodie.


 
I do remember them from my childhood. Beautiful almost orange yolks, nice and high, with whites that formed as soon as they hit the  pan. I also remember being told to go out to the hen house and bring in some eggs as they were needed for baking. And sometimes at dusk, so we could have enough for breakfast. When Son #3 goes to Vermont to work, he will often times pick me up a dozen of fresh farm free ranging eggs. I just want to cook them all together and pig out. But I control myself. 

My dream retirement would have been to live my last years on a farm. I miss feeding the animals. When we lived in Texas, I loved getting up before the birds and going out and feeding the piglet and heifer we had. The ducks would follow me around until I fed them also. That was my quiet time with Mother Nature and God.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> I do remember them from my childhood. Beautiful almost orange yolks, nice and high, with whites that formed as soon as they hit the  pan. I also remember being told to go out to the hen house and bring in some eggs as they were needed for baking. And sometimes at dusk, so we could have enough for breakfast. When Son #3 goes to Vermont to work, he will often times pick me up a dozen of fresh farm free ranging eggs. I just want to cook them all together and pig out. But I control myself.
> 
> My dream retirement would have been to live my last years on a farm. I miss feeding the animals. When we lived in Texas, I loved getting up before the birds and going out and feeding the piglet and heifer we had. The ducks would follow me around until I fed them also. That was my quiet time with Mother Nature and God.


The thing that blew me away was the first time I made egg salad sandwiches with free-range eggs and homemade mayo....it was ORANGE, not that pale yellow...the DH ordered eggs the first morning he was in TX, and then opted not to order eggs--store-bought eggs just don't cut it when you're used to eating free-range eggs. A friend who raises hens and has free-range eggs ordered eggs at Mayo Clinic. When she got them, her response was something like "I wanted real eggs, not egg-substitute." The eggs were "real" eggs. Oops!


----------



## Merlot

Addie said:


> The ducks would follow me around until I fed them also. .


 
Hope this works!  duckie 

LiveLeak.com - Awesome Baby Duck! Winning!


----------



## taxlady

That's cute Merlot. The little guy can really run fast for its size.


----------



## CWS4322

It is AMAZING how fast they can move--even now as little as they are.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

They are so cute.  I got puppy loved today for a bit, so am feeling better about not seeing the chicks...


----------



## Addie

I was pregnant with Son #3. I had a bright yellow maternity top. As I walked down to the mailbox each day the baby ducklings would follow me in a line. My husband said he couldn't tell the difference between me and the ducklings. We all waddled.


----------



## taxlady

I saw a documentary where a hen raised a brood of ducklings. They followed her around. She was so upset when she walked past the pond and all the ducklings went in for a swim. I was really funny to see. She was walking on a branch, into the water and didn't like getting her feet wet, but her babies were in the water!


----------



## CWS4322

It has been a stressful 24-hours for the chicken mid-wife. The little buff has a splayed leg--my attempts to create a brace were not successful. Back to the Internet..."best done with two people..." No sh*t. Trying to hold a squiggly little chick on my lap (on its back) and loop yarn around one foot, strand to the other (which is kicking wildly in the air) and loop it is for someone with more dexterity than I have. The little one that hatched yesterday is with Momma. I switched the nest box for a Vari200--closer to the floor and all of them can hop in and out. But, when I went out to bring the little black one (known as #8) to his (well, if what I read about sexing barred Plymouth Rocks is true--he's got a white spot on the top of his head, so most likely male) momma, the other little black one (probably also a male) was lieing on the floor, eyes closed, not responsive. Not again, I did this yesterday! I brought him in (he did peep as I carried him in), reheated the towel in the microwave, packed it inside of two ziplock bags, popped it into the towel holder (previously known as the icepack holder for dogs that had had surgery), put that in the box with Buffie (a/k/a #7) and plopped him on top of that. He's on his feet, but he and the Buff are going to the airport with me. I need help getting the buff's leg braced. Which reminds me, I have to pack wooden matchsticks, straws, surgical tape, vet wrap, yarn, and ouble-sided tape. Not sure which method we will use...but best to have all the supplies needed on hand. If I can get them all to survive until they feather out, I'll be very happy. Who knew having chicklets could be so much fun! (I knew there was a reason I bought ready-to lay chicks last year--I didn't want to "kill" any day olds because of my inexperience as a chicken keeper...). All in a day of chicken keeping...


----------



## Addie

Just a suggestion. Not being able to see the leg, buy a popsicle, chocolate covered ice cream, etc. Just one. cut the stick just short of the length of the chicks leg. You don't want the edge of the stick digging into the chick. A pair of poultry scissors does the job nicely and very neat. Have some sandpaper handy to sand any rough edges. Place the cut down stick against the leg and wrap with tape or yarn, or whatever you have handy. Also a trick I learned from a pediatrician. Wrap the chick first in a small piece of cloth so it can't wiggle. Make sure you wrap the wings. Remember  not to place too much tape on the leg. It will be harder to remove later when the leg is healed. And you will have to repeat the wrap again. Good luck. 

Whenever my kids were really small, under two years old, I used to wrap them tightly so I could get medicine down their throat. Hold down their tongue with the spoon. In order to breath, they have to swallow. Works on animals also.


----------



## babetoo

taxlady said:


> That's cute Merlot. The little guy can really run fast for its size.




more than cute, just adorable. evidently that little duck has imprinted on his person.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> It has been a stressful 24-hours for the chicken mid-wife. The little buff has a splayed leg--my attempts to create a brace were not successful. Back to the Internet..."best done with two people..." No sh*t. Trying to hold a squiggly little chick on my lap (on its back) and loop yarn around one foot, strand to the other (which is kicking wildly in the air) and loop it is for someone with more dexterity than I have. The little one that hatched yesterday is with Momma. I switched the nest box for a Vari200--closer to the floor and all of them can hop in and out. But, when I went out to bring the little black one (known as #8) to his (well, if what I read about sexing barred Plymouth Rocks is true--he's got a white spot on the top of his head, so most likely male) momma, the other little black one (probably also a male) was lieing on the floor, eyes closed, not responsive. Not again, I did this yesterday! I brought him in (he did peep as I carried him in), reheated the towel in the microwave, packed it inside of two ziplock bags, popped it into the towel holder (previously known as the icepack holder for dogs that had had surgery), put that in the box with Buffie (a/k/a #7) and plopped him on top of that. He's on his feet, but he and the Buff are going to the airport with me. I need help getting the buff's leg braced. Which reminds me, I have to pack wooden matchsticks, straws, surgical tape, vet wrap, yarn, and ouble-sided tape. Not sure which method we will use...but best to have all the supplies needed on hand. If I can get them all to survive until they feather out, I'll be very happy. Who knew having chicklets could be so much fun! (I knew there was a reason I bought ready-to lay chicks last year--I didn't want to "kill" any day olds because of my inexperience as a chicken keeper...). All in a day of chicken keeping...



You are a fantastic chickie mommie and mid-wife!  And they are lucky chicklets to have you around.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> Just a suggestion. Not being able to see the leg, buy a popsicle, chocolate covered ice cream, etc. Just one. cut the stick just short of the length of the chicks leg. You don't want the edge of the stick digging into the chick. A pair of poultry scissors does the job nicely and very neat. Have some sandpaper handy to sand any rough edges. Place the cut down stick against the leg and wrap with tape or yarn, or whatever you have handy. Also a trick I learned from a pediatrician. Wrap the chick first in a small piece of cloth so it can't wiggle. Make sure you wrap the wings. Remember  not to place too much tape on the leg. It will be harder to remove later when the leg is healed. And you will have to repeat the wrap again. Good luck.
> 
> Whenever my kids were really small, under two years old, I used to wrap them tightly so I could get medicine down their throat. Hold down their tongue with the spoon. In order to breath, they have to swallow. Works on animals also.


A bandaid is the route we took. It was a lot easier than trying to put the yarn on. Buff (#7) was able to stand--its sleeping now. Hopefully, this problem will be fixed within 5-30 days. Splayed legs (it only has one) can be caused by temperature/humidity changes during incubation (Miss Broodie was in charge of that, not me). Or, slippery floors in the brooder. Or genetics. Or just plain crappy luck. Or, it is a ploy to move into The Big Chicken's house...


----------



## DaveSoMD

CWS4322 said:


> A bandaid is the route we took. It was a lot easier than trying to put the yarn on. Buff (#7) was able to stand--its sleeping now. Hopefully, this problem will be fixed within 5-30 days. Splayed legs (it only has one) can be caused by temperature/humidity changes during incubation (Miss Broodie was in charge of that, not me). Or, slippery floors in the brooder. Or genetics. Or just plain crappy luck. *Or, it is a ploy to move into The Big Chicken's house...*



The last option......


----------



## CWS4322

Seven days and seven nights..sadly. #5 died, so now there are 7 chicks. They are all very cute, and if I weren't so busy, I'd be sitting there taking pics of them every 2 minutes. Who knew having chicklets could be so much fun!


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Seven days and seven nights..sadly. #5 died, so now there are 7 chicks. They are all very cute, and if I weren't so busy, I'd be sitting there taking pics of them every 2 minutes. Who knew having chicklets could be so much fun!


 
Was that the one with the gimpy leg? So sorry to hear about this. I had high hopes that all would make it. But even in the wild, there is usually one that doesn't make it. He/she went to the bigger chickie house in the sky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Darn!  So sorry!  But 7 is still a handful!  Have a rest and get us a couple pics of your GrandChicklets.


----------



## Dawgluver

So sorry, CWS.

Just curious, when they grow up, will you be keeping all the males?  Assuming some are roosters.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> Was that the one with the gimpy leg? So sorry to hear about this. I had high hopes that all would make it. But even in the wild, there is usually one that doesn't make it. He/she went to the bigger chickie house in the sky.


"Gimpy leg" is #7--he/she/it is still hanging in there. The one that died was one of the black ones--the one I couldn't catch, but found on the floor, brought it in, put it under the heat lamp, yadda, yadda, yadda. Did that for 2 days, and then it died.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> "Gimpy leg" is #7--he/she/it is still hanging in there. The one that died was one of the black ones--the one I couldn't catch, but found on the floor, brought it in, put it under the heat lamp, yadda, yadda, yadda. Did that for 2 days, and then it died.


 
Looks like Gimpy Leg is a fighter. (I think it has been given a name.) I just hope the other don't start picking on it. They usually go for the weakling of the group. BTW how is the leg doing?


----------



## CWS4322

The leg seems to be better--it is compensating. We plan on having two flocks--one at the farm, one here. One of the roosters will stay here, Rocky will go to the farm. I can't handle his aggression. Any other roosters will either be given away or have to be processed for the freezer.


----------



## Soma

I am enjoying reading your chicken posts, and I live on a country road with a few neighbours who have chickens. One is a single woman, works in town, keeps her chickens (and this morn as I was walking by for my 6:30AM jaunt, I heard a rooster crow in that tiny building). It seems too small a building for chickens....must go visit her someday, if/when I see her car home....ask if I can see their quarters. 

Not that I'd know anything about what a chicken needs to be happy!.... but that rooster didn't sound happy this morning, quite a lame cock-a-doodle sound....almost pathetic. And it's hot today, and I see no windows in that coop, perhaps there are some on the far, non-road side.

any tips? Should I bother or would that be interfering?

I'm....trying harder to just let people do their own thing these days....old women (I just turned 65) and their opinions are less and less welcomed, I'm finding. Practicing zipper-mouth.


----------



## CWS4322

Oh--this is a very hard post to write. Gertie is no longer with us--a fox got her while I was in the City on Monday. I miss her so--she would come to the door to ask for cheese every day around 2:30 p.m. I feel so guilty for not locking them up--but they've been free-ranging for over a year, coming in at night, no predators. Now that they are in the City, predators come out during the day so when I'm not home, they have to be locked up--they are not happy. I miss Gertie. She was one of the 6 that came out to the farm with me just over a week ago.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh no!  That's so sad, CWS.


----------



## CWS4322

Yeah--broke my heart. I know one has to expect predators to get one's chickens or disease. I took such care of them....I have a live trap out, I leave Cliff, the dog, in the yard at night and during the day--he really isn't a guard dog, and wants to be in the house--I have a hairdresser friend saving hair, I have checked the fence--unfortunately, foxes can jump 8 ft and the fence is 6 ft...I can't afford to install electric fence x 6 strands and I really don't want to put the hens in an enclosed area with a top and a bottom--it would have to be small--or keep them locked up 24x7--they are used to roaming around the yard. But, I don't want to lose them either. I've inspected the fence and blocked every spot that is more than 2" high (the ground is not even, so there are places where the fence doesn't reach the ground). I don't know what else to do. The DH is peeing around the perimeter when he is there. How lovely--I hope the neighbours don't complain.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oh no, poor Gertie.  So sorry CWS!


----------



## Soma

Awwww....so sad. It's always the good ones that go first....actually, I just remembered that this was a saying of me old Da's: "tis the good who die young'. 
Sadly for Dad, he's 86 and still going strong....doesn't feel too good about that, esp since my Mom's passing, a year ago. I think he's now afraid to die...not sure where he'll go.....

but this is condolences for your sweet Gertie; and you who are missing her. When I was grieving my fav cat, Abe (a fisher got him in his 9th year with us), a wise old monk calmed my hurt with words that we can now pray for ALL animals that are at this moment suffering, awaiting slaughter etc.....'

Taking my mind to a larger mass of suffering beings helped me feel a tad better, just a tad.....hope it does you too.


----------



## taxlady

I have heard that adding ammonia to the pee makes it more "potent".


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> I have heard that adding ammonia to the pee makes it more "potent".


Yup--doing that too.


----------



## Dawgluver

Am wondering if some type of random strobe light would work?  You would have to move it around periodically.  Also, some variation on a noise maker/siren that beeps periodically?  Maybe a recording of a barking dog?


----------



## babetoo

Soma said:


> I am enjoying reading your chicken posts, and I live on a country road with a few neighbours who have chickens. One is a single woman, works in town, keeps her chickens (and this morn as I was walking by for my 6:30AM jaunt, I heard a rooster crow in that tiny building). It seems too small a building for chickens....must go visit her someday, if/when I see her car home....ask if I can see their quarters.
> 
> Not that I'd know anything about what a chicken needs to be happy!.... but that rooster didn't sound happy this morning, quite a lame cock-a-doodle sound....almost pathetic. And it's hot today, and I see no windows in that coop, perhaps there are some on the far, non-road side.
> 
> any tips? Should I bother or would that be interfering?
> 
> I'm....trying harder to just let people do their own thing these days....old women (I just turned 65) and their opinions are less and less welcomed, I'm finding. Practicing zipper-mouth.



go for it, either she will take care of the problem or she won't. but at least you will know you tried to help a helpless creature.


----------



## CWS4322

Supposedly, chickens need 2 square feet re: coop space. Mine have more space than that and are very happy chickens -- except for Gertie :-(. I got two of my hens (Harriet and Myrtle) from s/one who had an ice-fishing hut for 12 hens. Harriet and Myrtle tumbled out and have never looked back! Well, except maybe to say, "Thank chicken, we got out of there and the Big Chicken came and got us."


----------



## Zhizara

CWS4322 said:


> Yup--doing that too.



Feed him asparagus!


----------



## Dawgluver

Zhizara said:
			
		

> Feed him asparagus!



+1


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

CWS4322 said:


> ... I don't know what else to do. The DH is peeing around the perimeter when he is there. How lovely--I hope the neighbours don't complain.





taxlady said:


> I have heard that adding ammonia to the pee makes it more "potent".


How are you going to get hubby to drink the ammonia???


----------



## Kylie1969

I ate asparagus for the first time tonight...hmm not quite sure I like it


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kylie1969 said:


> I ate asparagus for the first time tonight...hmm not quite sure I like it



That's okay, I'll have yours!


----------



## CWS4322

Send it my way! The girls love all things green--including asparagus. Green looks nice with purple--and I dress them in purple whenever possible.


----------



## CWS4322

Greg Who Cooks said:


> How are you going to get hubby to drink the ammonia???


Don't know--yet. Working on that!


----------



## taxlady

I'm not sure asparagus is going to help. It might make the pee stinky, but just about any carnivore will be able to smell that he ate a vegi. Eating vegis doesn't make you threatening. It means that you might be food. Definitely don't use pee from a vegetarian.


----------



## Zhizara

Good point, Taxy!


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's okay, I'll have yours!





CWS4322 said:


> Send it my way! The girls love all things green--including asparagus. Green looks nice with purple--and I dress them in purple whenever possible.



Guys, asparagus is on it's way


----------



## CWS4322

Since Gertie's demise, I have been remiss about letting everyone know  how the chicklets are doing--they are growing! I finally decided to let  them outside (Momma was very happy about that--she'd been cooped up for 2  weeks with 7 demanding chicks). Harriet and Myrtle are NOT  maternal--they have stood on the other side of the dog pen (the area  where I let Momma and the babies out) and have tried to peck the wee  ones through the fence...when not harrassing the newbies, Harriet and Myrtle  stand at the patio door "Can we come in and have cheese?" Perhaps if  they said "please".

Milly has ended up on the south side of the fence twice now. I have to  figure out how she's getting there since she hasn't figured out that  "press 4 for vertical flying" will get her up and over the fence (or  where the spot is she goes under).  I blocked the spot where I thought  she was getting through--only to find her on the other side of the fence  yesterday, again. When I looked over and saw her on the other side of  the fence, I left the patio door open a wee bit. Came back inside to  find SEVEN chickens checking out potential roosting spots in the Big  Chicken's house...NOT. A handful of sunflower seeds worked as a bribe to  get them back on their side of the door.

We cleaned the coop the other day--they are much happier now that there  isn't so much stuff in their way (the coop is actually an old horse barn  I used to store stuff--dog crates, etc.). 

All in all, life is quiet in this chicken keeper's life. Probably won't  stay that way--I have 10 ready-to-lay Lohmans scheduled to arrive the  23rd.


----------



## Addie

I am not surprised that the two girls were trying to peck the babies. Are you going to name the babies? Before you know it they will be all grown up. And since you have more coming in, you might run out of names. Glad to hear that everything is normal and the big girls Myrtle and Harriet are misbehaving. When they have their own babies, it will be different. They are just jealous. 

When I was a kid, I asked how come the chickens didn't leave. Because they stay where they know the food is. We had the big feeder in the coop along with their water and still scattered some of it around the outside of the coop. So they pretty much stayed in that area. Milly has to learn where her bread is buttered. And it is not on the other side of the fence. No purple outfits for her until she learns to behave. 

Thanks for the update.


----------



## CWS4322

Well--gimpy chick is named "Pebbles" because we are using a pebble to do the traction on its leg to rotate the joint. If it is a roo--its name will be Stone. And if that is a roo--it better have a nice temperament because I don't think we can send it to freezer camp after all of this!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks for the update, CWS!

I was holding a 4 week old puppy this morning, she was so sweet.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the update, CWS!
> 
> I was holding a 4 week old puppy this morning, she was so sweet.



Pics?  A new pup for the facility?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Pics?  A new pup for the facility?



No pics, I didn't know she would be there.  Her name it Roe, I can't remember what breed Ang said she was, terrier of some sort.  Ang is my counterpart for Longterm Care, she does the MDS for all other types insurance.

Jack Russell Terrier


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> No pics, I didn't know she would be there.  Her name it Roe, I can't remember what breed Ang said she was, terrier of some sort.  Ang is my counterpart for Longterm Care, she does the MDS for all other types insurance.
> 
> Jack Russell Terrier



Ruh roh!  Jack Russels are brilliant and devious!  Quite a handful!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Ruh roh!  Jack Russels are brilliant and devious!  Quite a handful!



I know, she's already tricked me into loving her.

I'm not a dog person, I'm not a dog person...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I know, she's already tricked me into loving her.
> 
> I'm not a dog person, I'm not a dog person...



Yes you are!


----------



## CWS4322

Learning to FLY! 

Look, Ma, I can fly! 

The chicks will be three weeks' old Sunday, and several of them are spreading their wings and learning to fly. I do not clip wings--flight does give the birds the opportunity to escape predators/threats. It also makes them much harder for the humans to catch them. Their wing feathers have come in, but the rest of their feathers have not developed. Their little tails have developed--something I didn't think about--the tails are so small when they hatch, you don't really notice that they have tails...they do now! Must get out there with my camera today. They are going in and out today, perching on top of their feeders, the "nest box" in which they sleep...and peeping none stop. They grow up so fast! 

I do remember the young Plymouth Rocks and how hard they were to corral when they didn't want to go into their area...I've gotten smarter, I now have a butterfly net to use if I need to catch one. Once they reach their adult weights, the ability to fly diminishes, but there is a lot of time between now and then. I don't know how well the butterfly net will work if they take flight...Who knew having chickens could be so much FUN!


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Learning to FLY!
> 
> Look, Ma, I can fly!
> 
> The chicks will be three weeks' old Sunday, and several of them are spreading their wings and learning to fly. I do not clip wings--flight does give the birds the opportunity to escape predators/threats. It also makes them much harder for the humans to catch them. Their wing feathers have come in, but the rest of their feathers have not developed. Their little tails have developed--something I didn't think about--the tails are so small when they hatch, you don't really notice that they have tails...they do now! Must get out there with my camera today. They are going in and out today, perching on top of their feeders, the "nest box" in which they sleep...and peeping none stop. They grow up so fast!
> 
> I do remember the young Plymouth Rocks and how hard they were to corral when they didn't want to go into their area...I've gotten smarter, I now have a butterfly net to use if I need to catch one. Once they reach their adult weights, the ability to fly diminishes, but there is a lot of time between now and then. I don't know how well the butterfly net will work if they take flight...Who knew having chickens could be so much FUN!


 
All I can think of is the Peter Pan song,_* "I Can Fly".*_


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Learning to FLY!
> 
> Look, Ma, I can fly!
> 
> The chicks will be three weeks' old Sunday, and several of them are spreading their wings and learning to fly. I do not clip wings--flight does give the birds the opportunity to escape predators/threats. It also makes them much harder for the humans to catch them. Their wing feathers have come in, but the rest of their feathers have not developed. Their little tails have developed--something I didn't think about--the tails are so small when they hatch, you don't really notice that they have tails...they do now! Must get out there with my camera today. They are going in and out today, perching on top of their feeders, the "nest box" in which they sleep...and peeping none stop. They grow up so fast!
> 
> I do remember the young Plymouth Rocks and how hard they were to corral when they didn't want to go into their area...I've gotten smarter, I now have a butterfly net to use if I need to catch one. Once they reach their adult weights, the ability to fly diminishes, but there is a lot of time between now and then. I don't know how well the butterfly net will work if they take flight...Who knew having chickens could be so much FUN!



Pictures!!  We need to see the little ones.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Pictures!!  We need to see the little ones.


+1


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> +1



+2


----------



## CWS4322

By the time I got out there--they were all in bed...tomorrow morning, camera--check--chick food--check.


----------



## Cerise

I haven't read through the entire thread, but wanted to mention...

Do you watch Storage Wars? I caught one of the funniest episodes. Barry finds vintage red chicken sunglasses in an abandoned storage locker, then goes to get them appraised in his chicken caddy - eating (what else?) a drumstick. lol. Here's the footage on the chicken glasses, etc.

Chicken Glasses - YouTube


----------



## Cerise

Barry Weiss Chicken Music - YouTube


----------



## CWS4322

+1

Hmmmmm...where can I find those auto accessories for the Volvo, a/k/a chicken taxi?


----------



## CWS4322

I have discovered the best defense re: fending off Cocky Rocky is the garden hose! Picture this--me armed with the garden hose, spray set to "jet," Rocky running at me in full battle-stance mode. Aim, fire, shoot! One rooster on his a## as the stream of water hits him. Picture me armed with the garden hose, Rocky under the deck minding his hens...aim, fire, SHOOT! Now all I have to do is pick up the garden hose and Rocky beats a hasty retreat under the branches of the trees or the deck...who knew water could be such an effective weapon!!! Ha-ha, Rocky, I have more tricks up my sleeve than you do!!!! Besides, he needs a bath...


----------



## Margi Cintrano

CWS,

I can just imagine ... Very well told vividness ... The Vet had said; Rocky the Rooster knows when Mom is the Boss and also when she is teed off ! 

Have nice wkend.
Ciao, Margaux.


----------



## CWS4322

A squirt gun didn't work (nor did throwing a very nice glass of red wine on him--that's all I had at the time), but the garden hose--that works!


----------



## CWS4322

Margi Cintrano said:


> CWS,
> 
> I can just imagine ... Very well told vividness ... The Vet had said; Rocky the Rooster knows when Mom is the Boss and also when she is teed off !
> 
> Have nice wkend.
> Ciao, Margaux.


The Vet would probably be impressed by the way we have rotated the joint on the "gimpy" chick (the Ph.D. in Mechanical Engineering figured that out)--vet wrap, gauze, and then a tiny pebble from Lake of the Woods--I bring sand and pebbles back every August--my most favorite place to go--(pic is the view out the window from the cabin in the morning) more vet wrap to place the pebble in the right place on the foot so the chick has to bear weight on it. Most peope would've culled this chick...we're softies so we're trying to fix it. The standard methods for fixing a splay foot didn't work because the joint is where it splays...the pebble seems to be working. I check the foot several times/day for swelling and temperature. So far, so good. Little Pebbles is using it. Probably doesn't like the added weight....


----------



## CWS4322

PF--where can  I order my fighting off Rocky with the hose suit on line? Or can the mothership deliver it? Purple--size L.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> PF--where can  I order my fighting off Rocky with the hose suit on line? Or can the mothership deliver it? Purple--size L.



Sealtex Lady of the Land Women's Parka


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sealtex Lady of the Land Women's Parka


I KNEW you would know that!Keeping chickens is getting VERY expensive...who knew I needed a wardrobe! First the boots, and now this!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm a purple finder...


----------



## Addie

I personaly think you would look good in a firefighter's outfit and using their hose. Can you imagine the blast you could give Rocky then? 

If he ever decides to ignore your hose, call the fire department and have them give him a blast with their hose. He will get instant flying lessons.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> I personaly think you would look good in a firefighter's outfit and using their hose. Can you imagine the blast you could give Rocky then?
> 
> If he ever decides to ignore your hose, call the fire department and have them give him a blast with their hose. He will get instant flying lessons.


Hmmm...a purple firefighter's outfit...I actually have one of those hoses--it came with a rescue dog as the poor dog's leash! Rocky might not fly after a blast from one of those--but I can guarantee you he would go arse-over-teakettle more than once!!! Ha-ha!


----------



## DaveSoMD

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Pictures!!  We need to see the little ones.





taxlady said:


> +1





Dawgluver said:


> +2



+3


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I was thinking, all you need to do now is carry a two foot length of hose and you will have him on the run.

I like this jacket better: Marmot PreCip Rain Jacket - Women's - Free Shipping at REI.com


----------



## CWS4322

I was thinking of just carrying the "nozzle." Pics, I promise, tomorrow. Big Handsome  arrived for a visit (10 days) today, and I got distracted. Big Handsome is my most favorite Saint Bernard I ever fostered and placed. He was very intrigued by the girls...all 175 lb of him bounced around the yard after the girls (who are not afraid of him--who could be afraid of Big Handsome). Rocky, on the other hand, was not impressed! Ha-Ha Rocky--I have more tricks in store for you!


----------



## Addie

Poor Rocky. He is having a hard time finding out that he is not King of the Roost.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> Poor Rocky. He is having a hard time finding out that he is not King of the Roost.


It should be interesting having Big Handsome (who was dumped on our rescue group by s/one in Hollywood, CA who now lives in ON, I could name names, without any funds, and needing $3500 of knee surgery--which he had 2+ years ago) here for 10 days. Might knock Rocky off his throne yet!


----------



## CWS4322

So I can't find the charger for the batteries--looked high and low...hmmm...think it is at the farm. 

For the last two days, I can't get the girls to go to bed until 8:30. They were going to bed around 7. The problem, if I go out on the deck when they are making their way to the barn (which is their coop), they turn around and come running to see if there are more treats. This trek takes about 45 minutes if not interrupted. Little brats and Harriet and Myrtle lead the pack. Bring some food out, you say? That doesn't work if any of them are already roosting--they don't stay inside, they go outside. So I have 1/3 of the in, 1/3 of them out, and 1/3 running back to the house ...my bad tossing "treats" off the deck. I start trying to get them to the coop/barn at 7:30--I wanted to head out to the farm...I finally tucked Myrtle under my arm and went back out to the barn--the 4 others followed and Rocky scolded me the whole time, but did not try to attack me. Probably helped I had my 175 lb "body" guard in the form of one of the most handsome Saint Bernards ever. Who knew having chickens could be so much FUN! Or, that I needed to add a metal garbage can to my kitchen-dining area decor so I could store chicken feed (don't want to invite wildlife or rodents). Maybe I should spray-paint it purple so it won't be so conspicuous...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

A purple trash can would make it easier for the Mothership to home in on...


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> A purple trash can would make it easier for the Mothership to home in on...


)+1


----------



## Merlot

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was thinking, all you need to do now is carry a two foot length of hose and you will have him on the run.
> 
> I like this jacket better: Marmot PreCip Rain Jacket - Women's - Free Shipping at REI.com


 

and one for the hubby


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> A purple trash can would make it easier for the Mothership to home in on...





CWS4322 said:


> )+1



+2


----------



## Addie

Are there any breed of chicken that have purple feathers? Or lay purple eggs? 

The chickens on Green Acres layed square eggs.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Are there any breed of chicken that have purple feathers? Or lay purple eggs?
> 
> The chickens on Green Acres layed square eggs.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> Are there any breed of chicken that have purple feathers? Or lay purple eggs?
> 
> The chickens on Green Acres layed square eggs.


There are lavender Orpingtons and there is a royal-purple chicken--it is European--I haven't been able to find out the breed or what color eggs that breed lays...saw a picture in one of my "Chicken" books, but no credit and no identifier re: the breed...I so want one (or more) of those. The girls are getting sisters today...more Rhode Island Reds arriving at about 3:00 p.m. This should be interesting...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

A study in pecking order...


----------



## CWS4322

I finally found the battery charger. We brought Pebbles in to check her leg...she stayed in for awhile with us. She is definitely a "pet" chicken--she is so accustomed to us doing stuff re: her leg, that she is very calm and cooperative. Here's a picture of her on the DH's lap getting some treats. I made hummus earlier and had some chickpeas leftover. Chicks like chickpeas!

The others were practicing their vertical lift skills...oh-oh. Momma decided that she's done with the chicks and escaped to be with the others today. When it came time to lock them down, I was wondering if she'd want to go back to the chicks...nope, she's roosting with her old buddy--Myrtle. While we were putting up the partions in the kennel building (where I hope to move the hens--there is water out there and it is where I wanted them, not in the barn), Myrtle came in to eyeball the chicks. We threatened her with "mommy duty." She wasn't interested and beat it out of the kennel building the next time we opened the door!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Pebbles looks happy!

Pet chickens in one thread and cooking chickens in another...aren't we a strange group.


----------



## CWS4322

I've been a bit remiss about sharing life with chickens lately. We lost three of the chicks--heartbreaking. It is hard to believe that the remaining four will be 8 weeks old on Sunday. They are in the "ugly" chick stage. 

Monday was a sad day as well. Millie went missing. I hunted high and low for her--she had been venturing over the fence into the neighbour's field, but she would come to the front door, I'd let her in, and she'd run through the living room to the patio door. She didn't do this on Monday when it was time to roost. I turned on all the yard lights, left Cliff out in the yard, opened the living room windows, kept the TV on all night, slept on the couch (what little sleep I got). I was up patrolling for predators off and on throughout the night. I was up at dawn, hopeful she'd be cooing (she has a very distinct coo). No cooing. I hunted for her most of Tuesday, no Millie. Rocky was extremely aggressive and the hens were very skittish. I headed out to the farm after I locked the chickens down. The DH came on Wednesday to make sure the chickens were locked down. He spent 2 hours walking the fence line looking for Millie. No Millie. I got home last night from the farm--no Millie. 

A friend called to see if she could pick up some eggs and veggies. I went out to the barn to get today's eggs. 

"Cooooooo."

"Millie, where are you?"

"Coooo-here."

"Where's here?"

"Cooooo."

Millie had the habit of spending time in the loft at the farm. I looked in the loft, no Millie.

"Where are you?"

"COOOOO!!!"

Odd--that sounded as if it came from near the floor...there are three box stalls (originally for Clydesdales--so BIG box stalls). Between #2 and #3 is a gap of about 6". Lo and behold, Miss Silly Millie was trapped between the two stalls. 

"OMG, is that you, Millie?"

"Cooo (who else could I be)?"

I grabbed a stool (happened to have one out there for them to use to get in the nest box--to heck with getting chicken poo on my shoes), stood on it and grabbed Miss Millie. The only part of her body I could reach were her tail feathers. Not the most dignified way to be lifted out of the hole in which she was trapped, but it was the best I could do.

I carried her out to the yard, still not 100% sure it wasn't Henny or Penny (they all tend to look alike when they are not together). I put her down, she bolted for the water dish. Rocky came racing over, clucking, crowing, etc. I went in, got some treats, and tossed those on the lawn...Millie attacked the food, Henny and Penny came running. Yup--Sheeeeeee's BACK!!!!


----------



## taxlady

I'm glad you found her. I wonder how long she was trapped in there. A friend's cat got trapped in someone else's garage. The first thing he wanted was water too.


----------



## Hoot

Hooray!!
I love a happy ending!!
Y'know....you have a nice way with words.
I think you oughta write a book about the adventures of you and your chickens!


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> I'm glad you found her. I wonder how long she was trapped in there. A friend's cat got trapped in someone else's garage. The first thing he wanted was water too.


She'd been there since sometime Monday. She was out with the others when I left for the farm Monday morning, not around when I got back around 5:30. I had been in the barn calling her, but she did not answer me until today. I was hoping she was sitting on a clutch of eggs somewhere because my egg count was down...but, there are 4 eggs beyond my reach where she was trapped. I guess they don't need food or water to produce an egg. She was without food and water for 4 days. Glad it wasn't last week with that horrid heat we had. At least it was cooler this week.


----------



## CWS4322

Hoot said:


> Hooray!!
> I love a happy ending!!
> Y'know....you have a nice way with words.
> I think you oughta write a book about the adventures of you and your chickens!


Thanks, Hoot. You have no idea how happy I was to find her. She is one of my favorites--I love her distinct "coo."


----------



## taxlady

Hoot said:


> Hooray!!
> I love a happy ending!!
> Y'know....you have a nice way with words.
> I think you oughta write a book about the adventures of you and your chickens!


I agree.

Write a book.


----------



## Addie

That's a terrible story to tell to a heart patient. But the ending slowed my heart rate down. Poor Millie. As for the chicks, how is Pebbles doing? I hope he wasn't one of the lost ones. It is not unusual to lose some of the chicks. The strongest ones will peck the weakest ones or chase them away from the food. 

I remember as a kid, if we had a brooding hen, and she had less than a dozen eggs under her, we would take some from some of the other hens that had only one or two and slip them under the brooder. Some of the eggs wouldn't hatch, and some of the hatched chicks wouldn't make it to adulthood. We were always looking for at least a dozen chicks making it to hen/rooster status. Only one rooster at a time though in the yard. Any chicks that were roosters ended up in the pot. My job was to hold the bird while the axe came down. Nothing like learning at an early age where your food comes from. I have no problem with slaughtering animals for food as long as it is done quickly and humanely.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> That's a terrible story to tell to a heart patient.


Sorry, Addie, didn't mean to stress you. I've been holding back sharing stories because I didn't have happy endings until today.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Sorry, Addie, didn't mean to stress you. I've been holding back sharing stories because I didn't have happy endings until today.


 
Having had chickens in my life as a kid, I love Millie, Harriet and all the others as much as you do. A farm kid never names the farm animals. They are there for food purposes. But sometimes you just can't help it. I had 4-H kids that delivered their animal, raised it by hand and then had to sell it. You can bet those animals were pets and had names. We all want to hear about the Girls. Even if it is not happy news. Chicken Chronicles has to be my favorite thread. And my heart is just fine.


----------



## Merlot

taxlady said:


> I agree.
> 
> Write a book.


 
Write a book, add pictures and you can include some recipes for your favorite egg dishes   we will all buy it!


----------



## Kylie1969

I would buy it


----------



## Addie

I want an autograph copy.


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie


----------



## CWS4322

I've been thinking about it...you'll be the first to know.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Poor Millie!!  That's why she missed the trip to Montreal...


----------



## Kylie1969

CWS4322 said:


> I've been thinking about it...you'll be the first to know.



You can sell heaps on here CWS


----------



## DaveSoMD

Each copy can have a footprint signature from one of the chickens, they will all be celebrities!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

DaveSoMD said:


> Each copy can have a footprint signature from one of the chickens, they will all be celebrities!



An extra $5 for a Pebbles footprint.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> An extra $5 for a Pebbles footprint.


 
I would gladly pay. And I won't even squawk about S&H. My biggest bone of contention in buying on line.


----------



## CWS4322

I am giving this serious thought. Has CC been stolen by the other site? What is the forum owner doing about this? Legal action? I certainly hope so.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It is being looked at CWS.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It is being looked at CWS.


+1 Thanks to all the moderators and administrators for the hard work they do. It has been a tough couple of days for DC volunteers. I appreciate your dedication to making DC one of the best forums on the Internet.


----------



## Hoot

CWS... I took a look on the rogue site. A search did not find CC there. I am taking Greg's advice and will not post anything further there. I would like to join you in expressing thanks to everyone who makes D.C. such a great place to share and socialize.


----------



## CWS4322

Hoot said:


> CWS... I took a look on the rogue site. A search did not find CC there. I am taking Greg's advice and will not post anything further there. I would like to join you in expressing thanks to everyone who makes D.C. such a great place to share and socialize.


+1


----------



## CWS4322

Millie hasn't gone missing again, but she's driving me crazy. She keeps getting into the neighbour's field. I can't figure out how she gets through the fence. I suspect she uses a tree (remember, chickens don't fly well, but they can get up high). Vertical flight mechanism seems to work better than horizontal. 

Yesterday when I got home from the farm, she was strolling around the front yard. I opened the side door...no, can't go in that door. Opened the front door...no, can't go in there today. Armed with a metal baseball bat (Rocky has been EXTREMELY aggressive this week since the chicks are outside as well--guessing he knows how many are roosters--my guess is two), and a yogurt container of corn, I hustled to the gate, tossed the corn behind me, opened the gate, and there was Millie. 

"Coooo--where have you been? Is that CORN?" (Chickens can run very fast when there's food involved.)

Millie, Millie, Millie. Between Millie and Edna (the name given to the Wayward Lohmann I picked up on the 23rd), I'll lose my patience. Edna insists on being last one in at night. She's a Harriet-wannabe. Harriet is also a loner, but without the roaming tendency. I count chickens before I close the coop. I am almost always one chicken short. If I wait 10 minutes, Edna comes strolling from the back of the barn. 

"Cluck--do I have to go to bed? It's not quite dark. Oh, no, don't hurry me--I'm going this way!" At least she's not going on the front lawn anymore. I haven't had her running around the yard, in the drainage ditch, or in the culvert lately--squawking--where am I? Where are the other chickens? Where am I? Why are you chasing me!!! HELP!!!" 

You silly chicken, I am trying to help you by getting you someplace safe before dark!! What is it about that concept that a chicken doesn't understand...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Another fun day at the Chicken Coop...


----------



## CWS4322

This is more about how one's perspective about eggs changes when one becomes a chicken keeper. 

The DH and I were in Ogdensburg, NY on Monday. We were there to pick s/thing up at the UPS Store. Whenever we go down, we stop in at the local Price Chopper to pick up a few things. As we were walking by the egg section, we stopped, noted the price of eggs, and then I picked up a carton of XL eggs. I opened it. 

"Myrtle lays bigger eggs than that!"
"This egg is smaller than what Agatha lays and she lays some of the smallest eggs!"
"I wonder how big large eggs are..."
"These are smaller than what Millie lays!"
"Do you think people take eggs out of the small and medium egg cartons and swap them for large and XL eggs to get larger eggs for the price one pays for small and medium eggs?"
"Either that or the egg grading requirements in the States are different."
"I'm glad we don't have to buy eggs."

Never before in my life have I spent so much time examining eggs at a store or discussing them. The difference in the size of the eggs in each carton was an eye-opener. If we'd had a pitcher of water, we probably would've tested to see how fresh the eggs were--hmmm...next trip? (Which reminds me of a dream I had recently--I dreamt I was on a cooking show and challenged with poaching an egg. I put all the eggs in the carton in a bowl of water and then protested that none of the eggs were fresh enough to make a poached egg that Chef Ramsey would accept because all the eggs floated. "These eggs are too old--the white won't stick to the yolk!"  I just happened to have two eggs in my pocket, demonstrated that they could stand up on end and they didn't float. So the judges agreed to halt the segment and let me go get my hens so we could work with fresh eggs...for some strange reason, all of my hens were waiting in the wings. Of course, Myrtle and Harriet were flirting with the judges while we waited for Prudence to hurry up and get done laying her egg).

But back to the grocery store, to say we were both a tad bit smug as we continued down the aisle would be an understatement.


----------



## taxlady

Love it CWS.


----------



## Merlot

CWS4322 said:


> This is more about how one's perspective about eggs changes when one becomes a chicken keeper.
> 
> The DH and I were in Ogdensburg, NY on Monday. We were there to pick s/thing up at the UPS Store. Whenever we go down, we stop in at the local Price Chopper to pick up a few things. As we were walking by the egg section, we stopped, noted the price of eggs, and then I picked up a carton of XL eggs. I opened it.
> 
> "Myrtle lays bigger eggs than that!"
> "This egg is smaller than what Agatha lays and she lays some of the smallest eggs!"
> "I wonder how big large eggs are..."
> "These are smaller than what Millie lays!"
> "Do you think people take eggs out of the small and medium egg cartons and swap them for large and XL eggs to get larger eggs for the price one pays for small and medium eggs?"
> "Either that or the egg grading requirements in the States are different."
> "I'm glad we don't have to buy eggs."
> 
> Never before in my life have I spent so much time examining eggs at a store or discussing them. The difference in the size of the eggs in each carton was an eye-opener. If we'd had a pitcher of water, we probably would've tested to see how fresh the eggs were--hmmm...next trip? (Which reminds me of a dream I had recently--I dreamt I was on a cooking show and challenged with poaching an egg. I put all the eggs in the carton in a bowl of water and then protested that none of the eggs were fresh enough to make a poached egg that Chef Ramsey would accept because all the eggs floated. "These eggs are too old--the white won't stick to the yolk!" I just happened to have two eggs in my pocket, demonstrated that they could stand up on end and they didn't float. So the judges agreed to halt the segment and let me go get my hens so we could work with fresh eggs...for some strange reason, all of my hens were waiting in the wings. Of course, Myrtle and Harriet were flirting with the judges while we waited for Prudence to hurry up and get done laying her egg).
> 
> But back to the grocery store, to say we were both a tad bit smug as we continued down the aisle would be an understatement.


 

 Chef Ramsey is on a lot of minds recently, I had a dream about him 2 nights ago.


----------



## Kylie1969

Merlot, if you had dream about Gorden Ramsey last night, it sounds more like a nightmare


----------



## CWS4322

This chicken chronicle is dedicated to Addie--the girls #1 fan. 

Picture if you will that my kitchen looks as if a bomb has gone off--the dishwasher is full, there are dishes every where since I'd been roasting 25 lb of tomatoes and making tomato paste and puree. Oh, and then I was in the mood for a taco feast. The lefse griddle has made its way upstairs from the basement, ditto for the taco press. I have two types of meat filling (ground "snake" with salsa verde and ground beef with a traditional taco seasoning), a stack of kale-whole wheat tortillas, the ingredients at the ready to start mixing up the corn tortillas. The DH is putting the final touches on the guacamole, the corn-on-the-cob is ready to go in the pot. 

"Would you hand me the--"

"Squawk! Squawk! Big Chickens, where are you???" (x 20)

"What the---?"

(We both dropped what we were doing and ran outside).

Myrtle, Elsie, and Harriet were in a semi-circle on the ground by the deck, Rocky was on the top of the septic field:

"Ladies--what's wrong?"

"The sky is FALLING! The sky is FALLING!" (There by proving that somewhere in every chicken's DNA is knowledge of Chicken Little).

Myrtle: "SCREECH!! Why are the two of you just standing there--can't you see, the SKY is FALLING!" 

Harriet: "It's true, I saw it AND I felt the earth move."

Elsie: "I'm so scared, I'm shaking!! HELP!"

(The Big Chickens are not prone to hysterics.)

"Do you see anything in the sky?"

"No...maybe it was a fox..."

A quick scan around the perimeter--nothing moved--no fox, no eagle, hawk, or owl in the sky.

"Help, Help, Help!" This from Eggatha (Agatha and Prudence, who were hiding in the raspberry cans).

"Do you see anything?"

"Just Eggy and Pru...oh--there's an egg!"

"Never mind the egg. Where are the rest of the girls?"

(Never try to count chickens when in the "run in circles, scream and shout" mode--you'll always miscount them). 

"Let's walk the perimeter--but wait--I need to put on shoes."

A quick walk around the perimeter--trailed by 10 of the 20 hens--nothing.

By now 15 minutes has passed since the first alarm. The girls are settling down, Rocky has moved to the barn. 

"What do you think?"

"I'm hungry, let's eat."

Myrtle: "Eat? You can't EAT now! The sky is falling!"

Luckily, the DH noticed that the wood pile he had spent 2 hours stacking had tumbled down. It was not that the sky was falling, there was a woodpile avalanche. 

Back inside to enjoy our taco feast. We needed the energy to stack the wood in two piles. 

By now it was getting dark--all girls were in the barn, safely installed on their perches. Rocky had no idea he was being relocated to the Rooster Protection Program and did put up a bit of fuss as he was grabbed off his perch and put in the dog crate used to transport chickens from one location to another ... 

My thoughts are with you and your family today, Addie. Hope this brought a smile to your face and a cluckle or two. 

(c) 2012 CWS All Rights Reserved


----------



## PrincessFiona60

To somebody short, it is the sky falling...LOL!  Great story!


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> To somebody short, it is the sky falling...LOL!  Great story!


They were so scared, they were literally shaking (I was just glad we didn't find one crushed in the avalanche).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> They were so scared, they were literally shaking (I was just glad we didn't find one crushed in the avalanche).




I wonder how many were sitting in top when the avalanche occurred


----------



## CWS4322

I suspect they were close to the bottom--pecking for bugs unearthed when the logs were moved, cut, and stacked. It didn't seem to stop them from hanging out near the fence today. When I got home from the farm, three of the reds were at the gate--which is just south of the wood pile. Millie didn't come sauntering up the driveway--she was on the "chicken" side of the fence when I came home from the farm. Silly Millie.


----------



## Addie

I am still chuckling. It will be a short while before they go near the wood pile again. Poor Cocky Rocky. His feathers got ruffled once again. He is no longer Cock of the Walk. Here's wishing he is happier with his new brood of hens to look after. Who knew there ever was a Rooster Rescue Refuge. 

Thank you CWS for starting my day off with a good laugh. I just love those girls with their antics. They certainly can keep you on your toes.


----------



## CWS4322

Best of luck today re: your daughter's surgery. Positive thoughts being sent your family's way.

Miss Millie went a'wandering again. The DH and I were sitting on the side steps (the steps that are to the door from the driveway). I was telling him about Miss Millie's wanderings...who do you think came sauntering up the driveway?

"Cooo--I've been to visit the neighbours...did you know they have a garden, cooo?"

Speak of the devil...


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Best of luck today re: your daughter's surgery. Positive thoughts being sent your family's way.
> 
> Miss Millie went a'wandering again. The DH and I were sitting on the side steps (the steps that are to the door from the driveway). I was telling him about Miss Millie's wanderings...who do you think came sauntering up the driveway?
> 
> "Cooo--I've been to visit the neighbours...did you know they have a garden, cooo?"
> 
> Speak of the devil...


 
Cooo.... Their worms aren't as tasty as yours.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> Cooo.... Their worms aren't as tasty as yours.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


>


 
They have to butter up the Big Chicken Lady in the Big Chicken House.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Have you figured out if she's going over or under?


----------



## CWS4322

We know she is not going under--we have hardware cloth along the bottom ($$$$) and 2 ft up. She most likely is hopping onto the propane tank and then going onto the branch, and then over. DH cut the branch Saturday. We'll see if she goes a'wandering today. Can't do much about the propane tank.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Silly Girl!


----------



## CWS4322

This probably should be in the "last thing that made you laugh" thread. I was finishing up the tomatoes (about 12-15 lb) to put them in the oven to roast. I've been tossing the "tomato butts" out for the girls. But, I got a phone call, so I hadn't tossed any out for about 45 minutes.

"Peck-peck-peck--yo! Big Chiclen--you there?"

(Huh? What is that noise?)

"Harriet, what are you doing?"

"I want more tomato butts. Peck-peck-peck."

Harriet was at the French door, pecking on the glass, her neck craned in an attempt to see me in the kitchen. Behind her were Elsie, Myrtle, and Millie.

Millie: "Is she coming?"

"No. Peck-peck-PECK!!!"

Myrtle: "Oh for chickens' sake, if we all perch on that knob, we might open the door."

Elsie: "Oh, I don't know...she might not like that..."

Millie: "Cooo....maybe I can throw my voice and she'll come looking for me....COOOO?"

"PECK, PECK, PECK--SCRATCH-SCRATCH!"

(Yes, I did let them in--I'd found some dried out Brie in the fridge--gotta love pigs with wings.)

Who knew having chickens could be so much FUN?


----------



## Addie

Next thing you know she will be sneaking out the barn window at night to meet up with some handsome rooster now that Cocky Rocky is gone. 

BTW, don't be surprised if their egg laying has been affected by the wood pile incident. Like my elastic episode did. They may lay fewer eggs for a day or two. (I am still giggling about that.) Traumatic events can have that affect on them.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> This probably should be in the "last thing that made you laugh" thread. I was finishing up the tomatoes (about 12-15 lb) to put them in the oven to roast. I've been tossing the "tomato butts" out for the girls. But, I got a phone call, so I hadn't tossed any out for about 45 minutes.
> 
> "Peck-peck-peck--yo! Big Chiclen--you there?"
> 
> (Huh? What is that noise?)
> 
> "Harriet, what are you doing?"
> 
> "I want more tomato butts. Peck-peck-peck."
> 
> Harriet was at the French door, pecking on the glass, her neck craned in an attempt to see me in the kitchen. Behind her were Elsie, Myrtle, and Millie.
> 
> Millie: "Is she coming?"
> 
> "No. Peck-peck-PECK!!!"
> 
> Myrtle: "Oh for chickens' sake, if we all perch on that knob, we might open the door."
> 
> Elsie: "Oh, I don't know...she might not like that..."
> 
> Millie: "Cooo....maybe I can throw my voice and she'll come looking for me....COOOO?"
> 
> "PECK, PECK, PECK--SCRATCH-SCRATCH!"
> 
> (Yes, I did let them in--I'd found some dried out Brie in the fridge--gotta love pigs with wings.)
> 
> Who knew having chickens could be so much FUN?


 
Spoiled little brats! First they give you a heart attack thinking there is danger lurking in the yard, then they expect to be rewarded.


----------



## CWS4322

Got a full clutch of eggs yesterday. They don't seem to miss Rocky as much as he misses them!

A fellow chicken keeper says that I do spoil the girls...but they are good layers!


----------



## CWS4322

Picture this--Cliff is on the loveseat sleeping, I'm in the living room, cutting the butts off beans, watching a cooking show. The windows are open--it is a lovely, almost fall-like day. 

"Coooo....look, a butterfly."

"Millie--are you out of the chicken fence again?"

"Coooo...."

Oh crud. 

"Cliff, crate." (Good boy, he goes in his crate).

I open the front door, sprinkle some feed on the steps, and wait.

"Cooo....did you see that Miss Broody is under the apple tree...cooo?"

"WHAT?"

It wasn't just Miss Broody, 11/15 hens are on the lawn--Prudence is trying to catch butterflies, Elsie is in the flower bed, Myrtle and Harriet are at the end of the driveway...Elrma and Edna are eating the windfall apples...

"What the ?"

I slip on my Crocs, go out the back door (deck door--oh, look, the "Littles" are in the yard. Prudence is balanced on the wood pile trying to figure out how she too can perch on the fence and then bounce over..._) so I can open the gate (I'm really rethinking this "gate opens from inside the yard" idea), grab a container of treats, and start herding chickens.

As I'm herding the chickens back in the "chicken yard," I hear "BLARE-BLARE-BLARE" oh--crap, the tomatoes that I put in the oven to roast have set off the smoke alarm. 


Green acres is the place for me, 
Farm livin' is the life for me,
Land spreadin' out so far and wide,
Keep Manhattan, just give me that countryside.

And then there's:

Well life on the farm is kinda laid back, (in whose world????)
There ain't much that a country boy like me can't hack

Wait one doggone minute, I'm NOT a country boy!

These hens are out of control--their JOB is to lay eggs--not patrol the property.

Who knew having chickens could be so much FUN! (On my way to get hair dye to cover the grey they've given me this week.)


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Picture this--Cliff is on the loveseat sleeping, I'm in the living room, cutting the butts off beans, watching a cooking show. The windows are open--it is a lovely, almost fall-like day.
> 
> "Coooo....look, a butterfly."
> 
> "Millie--are you out of the chicken fence again?"
> 
> "Coooo...."
> 
> Oh crud.
> 
> "Cliff, crate." (Good boy, he goes in his crate).
> 
> I open the front door, sprinkle some feed on the steps, and wait.
> 
> "Cooo....did you see that Miss Broody is under the apple tree...cooo?"
> 
> "WHAT?"
> 
> It wasn't just Miss Broody, 11/15 hens are on the lawn--Prudence is trying to catch butterflies, Elsie is in the flower bed, Myrtle and Harriet are at the end of the driveway...Elrma and Edna are eating the windfall apples...
> 
> "What the ?"
> 
> I slip on my Crocs, go out the back door (deck door--oh, look, the "Littles" are in the yard. Prudence is balanced on the wood pile trying to figure out how she too can perch on the fence and then bounce over..._) so I can open the gate (I'm really rethinking this "gate opens from inside the yard" idea), grab a container of treats, and start herding chickens.
> 
> As I'm herding the chickens back in the "chicken yard," I hear "BLARE-BLARE-BLARE" oh--crap, the tomatoes that I put in the oven to roast have set off the smoke alarm.
> 
> Who knew having chickens could be so much FUN!
> 
> Green acres is the place for me,
> Farm livin' is the life for me,
> Land spreadin' out so far and wide,
> Keep Manhattan, just give me that countryside.
> 
> And then there's:
> 
> Well life on the farm is kinda laid back, (in whose world????)
> There ain't much that a country boy like me can't hack
> 
> Wait one doggone minute, I'm NOT a country boy!
> 
> These hens are out of control--their JOB is to lay eggs--not patrol the property.
> 
> Who knew having chickens could be so much FUN! (On my way to get hair dye to cover the grey they've given me this week.)


 
It sounds like they are staying awake nights thinking up things to keep you on your toes. Someone once told me the reason yard birds don't wander off is because they stay close to their food. I think the girls missed that memo.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> It sounds like they are staying awake nights thinking up things to keep you on your toes. Someone once told me the reason yard birds don't wander off is because they stay close to their food. I think the girls missed that memo.


The memo is being printed as I type. I was  told they don't wander more than 100 ft from their coop--HA! They didn't get that memo either.


----------



## DaveSoMD

I have to ask....have you ever seen the movie "Chicken Run"?


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> The memo is being printed as I type. I was told they don't wander more than 100 ft from their coop--HA! They didn't get that memo either.


 

 Thanks for the laugh. Our barnyard birds never left the yard. Sometimes I wished the dang Tom turkey would take off. But he stuck around until he took a hunk out of my daughter's butt. Then he went into the freezer for winter eating. He was one mean bird. Like Cocky Rocky. 

We started out with three turkeys. Two hens and one Tom. They are the dumbest things on this earth. Every time it rained, if I was out shopping, I would have to rush home and make them get inside. They would stick their heads up with their mouths open and the rain would go down the wrong way and they would drown while standing there. A couple of times I didn't make it fast enough and the girls drowned before I could get home. Dumb, dumb, dumb!!!


----------



## CWS4322

So long, farewell, 
Auf Weidersehen, goodbye.

[...] I leave and heave
A sigh and say goodbye (Where are MY HENS!)

[...] I flit, I float, 
I fleetly flee, I fly (oh, right, I can't fly!)

What--the Big Chicken is writng a book about us? Wait a minute, what about our fans? 

She says they'll come back...

Get out of the forum--start writing!

"Did you pick up the mail? Is my entry form for the egg-laying contest in there?"

Yes, Myrtle, it is here but...it is for ...

"I know I can lay the biggest egg! Where's my nest box? Where are your keys! Let's GO!"

"But Myrtle--"

"No Buts! I can win this!"

"Oooo-kay..."


----------



## Addie

"Watch Myrtly. Some one may sneak a ringer in there on you. Like an Ostrich egg."


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> "Watch Myrtly. Some one may sneak a ringer in there on you. Like an Ostrich egg."


+1 (or a dinosaur egg).


----------



## chopper

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> So long, farewell,
> Auf Weidersehen, goodbye.
> 
> [...] I leave and heave
> A sigh and say goodbye (Where are MY HENS!)
> 
> [...] I flit, I float,
> I fleetly flee, I fly (oh, right, I can't fly!)
> 
> What--the Big Chicken is writng a book about us? Wait a minute, what about our fans?
> 
> She says they'll come back...
> 
> Get out of the forum--start writing!
> 
> "Did you pick up the mail? Is my entry form for the egg-laying contest in there?"
> 
> Yes, Myrtle, it is here but...it is for ...
> 
> "I know I can lay the biggest egg! Where's my nest box? Where are your keys! Let's GO!"
> 
> "But Myrtle--"
> 
> "No Buts! I can win this!"
> 
> "Oooo-kay..."



Oh CWS, you chicken stories are so cute!  I love to hear what they are all up to. Please let the girls know that we are always here to hear their stories!  To bad you and Myrtle and all the girls can't go on the road with this show!!!


----------



## DaveSoMD

chopper said:


> To bad you and Myrtle and all the girls can't go on the road with this show!!!



Hey if The Great Gonzo and Camilla can do it, why not!!!! 

Classical Chicken - YouTube


----------



## DaveSoMD

And if Rocky wants a part ..... 

The Muppet Chickens sing Baby Face - YouTube


----------



## Addie

Thank you Dave. that was so delightful I wish the Muppets were still on TV. Or at least do them on a rerun.


----------



## CWS4322

Rocky's been in the Rooster Relocation Program for almost a month. His behaviour has changed now that he doesn't have hens to protect. Well, now that he doesn't have the pampered, independent girls to protect. The DH is about to break down, however, and get Rocky a few hens--there are four young Plymouth Rock hens available...I suspect they will be relocated to the farm before the weekend. As long as they aren't like the flock here, hopefully Rocky will be fine. Someone will have to go out and check on them every couple of days...The Girls who suffered "rooster damage" (a/k/a "the Barebacks") are getting their feathers back. This makes me happy--I was worried about how they'd survive the winter with so much skin showing. The Newbys are integrated, and the Littles are also integrated into the flock. They are almost 3 months old. I am thinking that they are all hens. They will stay here with my flock. Myrtle and Millie are vying for top hen position...I think Myrtle might have the upper wing. 

There are three that watch from the window for me each morning. I wave at them as I start out to the barn-coop. I swear, two of them wave back--I see a wing raised after I wave at them...they've also taken over the deck furniture--it is not uncommon for 2 or 3 to be sitting on each deck chair...who knew life with chickens could be so much FUN!


----------



## Zhizara

I guess I missed something.  Barebacks?  I'd scroll through the Chronicles, but 505 posts...?


----------



## Addie

Other farm animals have the same problems. Stallions do damage with their hoof and teeth. They like to bite the neck of the mare when mating. Bulls are the same. Their hoofs are very sharp. Sometimes they cut the back of the cows. It is why they aren't allowed to field breed with  the cows. They are kept separate. In a pasture far away from the heifers. Once they get the odor of them in estes, they will break fences and anything else to get to the girls. Also if their is more than one stallion or bull on the farm, they have no way of knowing which is the father to which animal. Professional farms keep exact mating records. Even mink farms. Nasty animals those mink. YUK!


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> I guess I missed something. Barebacks? I'd scroll through the Chronicles, but 505 posts...?


 
When birds mate, the male hops on the back of the female. The rooster has sharp spurs and can do some serious damage on the hens' backs. He also digs his feet into the hen for the purpose of holding on the female. Damage the hens enough and their feathers fall out.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> When birds mate, the male hops on the back of the female. The rooster has sharp spurs and can do some serious damage on the hens' backs. He also digs his feet into the hen for the purpose of holding on the female. Damage the hens enough and their feathers fall out.



That covers the birds, what about the bees?


----------



## CWS4322

I'm about to hit the road to pick up Chicks. If you're heading east on the 401 this morning and spot a Volvo with a bunch of Chicks riding shotgun, honk!

(I promise, this is the LAST time I pick up Chicks! I'm trying to curb my ways. Since they are for Rocky, does that make me a Chick Trafficker?)


----------



## Aunt Bea

You are a Chick magnet!


----------



## Dawgluver

You're a wing(wo)man!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

ChickenMatch.com


----------



## chopper

How many chicks are you getting?  One of our "rules" living in our area is that you can only have 25 chickens at once.  I don't think I would want any more than that on five acres anyway. Lol


----------



## CWS4322

chopper said:


> How many chicks are you getting?  One of our "rules" living in our area is that you can only have 25 chickens at once.  I don't think I would want any more than that on five acres anyway. Lol


We have five properties. I have 23 chickens, no rooster (!) at one; the DH has 9 hens, 1 rooster at another rural property, and we have 9 hens, 1 rooster (Rocky) out at the farm. We're good. My property is zoned Ag2, the farm is zoned the same. The DH's property is the only one that is "iffy" but the neighbour across the road has 24 hens and 1 rooster, so I think we're good. I so want "silver stockings." No more--no more! We don't want to fall into the "chicken hoarder" class. Collectively, on three properties, we have 41 hens (not all are laying yet) and 2 roosters. Enough! BTW, the girls are on holiday--they are not working in the egg production factory. I got 11 eggs yesterday, 6 the day before, and only 4 today. I guess they are on holidays.


----------



## chopper

You still have enough eggs for a nice Sunday omelet.


----------



## CWS4322

Sad, sad day yesterday. The DH came by, with his dogs, to saw some  firewood. His dog (who has pissed on my furniture, ripped my curtains,  scratched my walls, fought with my foster dog) killed mini Millie and  Pebbles yesterday--but he's "good" with the DH's flock--right.

I have the girls listed for sale. I have s/one interested in Millie,  Penny, Henny, Eggatha, and Prudence. It breaks my heart. The DH is not  willing to manage his dog (the dog has also killed a neighbour's cat and kittens), has growled at me...etc The DH is not willing to manage his  dog or train it--it is a good dog--right. I said that he should consider leash-walking, crating, not letting the dog out on the property when the  girls are out. He can't (won't) do that to the dog--instead he will let it kill my chickens. I have tolerated said dog--and, I love dogs, but not this  dog--he is not a nice dog, but could be if his owner would be willing  to set boundaries and train him--not willing to do that. Killing Pebbles  and Mini Millie was the straw that broke the camel's back. 

I need the DH to help with stuff around the house, but he won't do  anything re: managing his chicken-killing dog and I can't put  more of the girls at risk. I have requested that the people who buy them  buy them as pets....we'll see. And yes, it hurts that the dog is more  important than I am or our relationship. 

Mods, could you please close this thread tomorrow? Thanks.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs))) CWS


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> (((Hugs))) CWS


Thanks. I will so miss the girls. They have made me laugh so many times. They have been so much fun. Who knew having chickens could be so much FUN!


----------



## Addie

My heart is breaking for you. I have grown to love the girls even though I have never seen them but through your eyes and stories. I was rooting for Pepples with her leg. I was so afraid that the other chickens would pick on her. 

We will miss your Chicken Chronicles. and a big hug to you {{{{Hug}}}}You are not alone with your pain.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oh CWS!  I am so sorry.


----------



## tinlizzie

Who knew that someone else losing her chickens would be so sad?   So sorry, CVS.


----------



## Dawgluver

How devastating, CWS.  So sorry.


----------



## Zhizara

I'm so sorry, CWS.

That incident is why I don't care for dogs.  It's not the dogs, but the owners who won't train them to behave.


----------



## Merlot

Oh no, I'm so so sorry   This breaks my heart but nothing compared to yours.  Lots of hugs from WV.


----------



## Cindercat

So sorry! I'll miss all the stories and chicken dialog but I'm sure you will miss your dear pets tremendously.


----------



## chopper

So sad that you will not have the girls. Sorry too for the ones lost. I hope you can find good homes for the rest. I will miss the stories.


----------



## Somebunny

Oh CWS!  This stinks!  I am so sorry for this loss  Shame on "some people" .   I will miss your chicken stories and my heart is breaking for you.  PM me if you need to vent.  Thinking about you and the girls......


----------



## Kylie1969

So sorry to hear this CWS 



CWS4322 said:


> Sad, sad day yesterday. The DH came by, with his dogs, to saw some  firewood. His dog (who has pissed on my furniture, ripped my curtains,  scratched my walls, fought with my foster dog) killed mini Millie and  Pebbles yesterday--but he's "good" with the DH's flock--right.
> 
> I have the girls listed for sale. I have s/one interested in Millie,  Penny, Henny, Eggatha, and Prudence. It breaks my heart. The DH is not  willing to manage his dog (the dog has also killed a neighbour's cat and kittens), has growled at me...etc The DH is not willing to manage his  dog or train it--it is a good dog--right. I said that he should consider leash-walking, crating, not letting the dog out on the property when the  girls are out. He can't (won't) do that to the dog--instead he will let it kill my chickens. I have tolerated said dog--and, I love dogs, but not this  dog--he is not a nice dog, but could be if his owner would be willing  to set boundaries and train him--not willing to do that. Killing Pebbles  and Mini Millie was the straw that broke the camel's back.
> 
> I need the DH to help with stuff around the house, but he won't do  anything re: managing his chicken-killing dog and I can't put  more of the girls at risk. I have requested that the people who buy them  buy them as pets....we'll see. And yes, it hurts that the dog is more  important than I am or our relationship.
> 
> Mods, could you please close this thread tomorrow? Thanks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chicken Chronicles is back up and running, glad to be of service.


----------



## Addie

Can you all see me? I am doing the Happy Chicken Dance. YEA!


----------



## tinlizzie

That's like the duck dance, right?  All we need is an accordion, a tuba, and CWS. 

Here's a Hooray for PF!  (She probably wouldn't want the Hip Hip part.)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I got plenty of hip, thanks!


----------



## tinlizzie

How go the little feathery folk in the wintertime?  Do they still lay an egg a day?


----------



## Addie

I had asked my youngest son Poo to get me some fresh farm eggs. He was going crazy trying to find some. All the farms near his home didn't have  any. So he called me. That is when I remembered that chickens slow down their egg production in the winter due to the shorter days. (That why the big companies keep their chickens inside with the lights on 24/7.) I had to give him a lesson on chickens.


----------



## CWS4322

A barn owl attacked this week--lost 5. I don't want to talk about it.


----------



## chopper

CWS4322 said:


> A barn owl attacked this week--lost 5. I don't want to talk about it.



So sad.  I'm so sorry. We understand why you don't want to talk now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm sorry, CWS!


----------



## Dawgluver

So sorry to hear this, CWS.


----------



## Zhizara

Oh no!  Catch us up later, CWS.{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## taxlady

(((hugs))) CWS.


----------



## tinlizzie

What they all said, CWS.


----------



## CWS4322

Thanks everyone. Because the heads were torn off, I couldn't tell who was missing....my greatest fear was that Harriet and Myrtle were "gone." No, they've divided their kingdom--Harriet is the Queen Hen of those in the barn and Myrtle has taken up residency as as top hen in the Bo house. 

So which hens got taken away by the owl/hawk? The Lowhmanns. The beauty of that breed is that they hunker down when you approach them--this makes it easier to pick them up. It also makes it easier for predators. Made me sick having to go around the yard and pick up headless carcasses. Enough said.

Coming up--I have promised the boys (my friend's kids) 10 fertilized eggs to hatch. It seems that their classes have not been party to the egg hatching thing. One of the boys' birthdays is June 6th. We are going to count back 21 days so the chicks will start hatching on his birthday--how cool is that?. His older brother is a gifted child. We thought it would be nice if the non-gifted child could have the chicks start hatching on or around his birthday. They are going to keep any and all chicks until the chicks feather out. And, they will most likely name the chicks and I will have to keep them. At first I thought I could sell those chicks...probably not.


----------



## Addie

Once you name a farm animal, it is yours to keep forever. Watching an amimal being born or hatched is another hazard to eternal attachment. Not a bad thing in the end.


----------



## tinlizzie

Sorry to hear about your little hens.


----------



## grndzro

Pretty entertaining here.

We had a great chicken named stupid, but she was the smartest one we had. She had a crooked beak which is where her name came from. In the spring all the other chickens were scratching away aimlessly when I noticed Stupid and the small white one were by the lilacs digging at the roots the white one was watching Stupid get bugs and copying her. 

Before long wherever stupid led all the rest would follow.


----------



## Addie

grndzro said:


> *Pretty entertaining here.*
> 
> We had a great chicken named stupid, but she was the smartest one we had. She had a crooked beak which is where her name came from. In the spring all the other chickens were scratching away aimlessly when I noticed Stupid and the small white one were by the lilacs digging at the roots the white one was watching Stupid get bugs and copying her.
> 
> Before long wherever stupid led all the rest would follow.


 
It is a fun and informative place. We have a lot of laughs. When you have the time, sit and read through all of the Chicken Chronicals. Great reading.


----------



## CWS4322

Henny, one of the Plymouth Rock hens, was acting strangely on Monday. She was trapped in the x-pen. I let her out, and she went over to the feeder. I didn't think anything more about it (hind-sight is 20/20). On Tuesday morning, she was in the nest box when I went out to feed and water the girls. On Tuesday afternoon, she was still in the nest box (and there were eggs all over the place because no one else could get in the nest box). The PRs are not the most people friendly. However, when I picked her up, she was very calm--oh-oh. I brought her in the house, put her in a dog crate near the woodstove (maybe she was cold? It has been beastly cold). She drank a bit, ate a few pieces of pasta, but that was it. I cuddled her in a towel on my lap in the rocking chair (made up a song just for her). Wednesday, I went on line and looked up what to do if a chicken is egg bound. So I put her in the bathtub on a hot towel, turned on the shower (which is separate from the bathtub) and steamed the room. I did this a couple of times. Wednesday night she was very lethargic.  gave her a warm bath and did a "vent" exam. I didn't feel anything (and no, she didn't enjoy it any more than I did). I figured she'd probably die overnight...well, yesterday when I got home from work she was drinking and eating. Today she is scolding me--I don't think she likes being in the crate (or maybe it was the vent exam). I've told her she has to lay an egg before she goes back to the flock. She is getting special treats--beef, rice, pasta, sour milk, and cooked green beans.


----------



## Addie

C'mon Henny, you can do it. Go Henny! Go Henny! (Pun intended)


----------



## CWS4322

We're on day 10. Henny has not laid an egg (I suspect she's holding off so she can stay in the house and watch the season finale of DA tomorrow night). I can picture her bringing the rest of the flock up to speed on the upstairs-downstairs stories about DA. Anyway, she seems to have recovered and she wanted to share this with all her DC fans. She's the one in the middle:


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> We're on day 10. Henny has not laid an egg (I suspect she's holding off so she can stay in the house and watch the season finale of DA tomorrow night). I can picture her bringing the rest of the flock up to speed on the upstairs-downstairs stories about DA. Anyway, she seems to have recovered and she wanted to share this with all her DC fans. She's the one in the middle:


 
She looks so beautiful. Her feathers are so fluffy. She will strutting her stuff when she goes back with the other girls. Give her my love.


----------



## CWS4322

Henny is back out with the flock and has reclaimed her position as one of the top hens. I never realized how much smaller she is than the other girls....

And, there's PEEPING. Miss Broody 2 has been sitting on a clutch of eggs for three weeks (Miss Broody 2 and the nest box are in the workshop where there is heat). The chicks are trying to get out of their shells...peeping can be heard! She's been sitting on 18 eggs. I don't need more hens, but it is so much fun having chicks! Stay tuned...they should be coming out of their shells soon!


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Henny is back out with the flock and has reclaimed her position as one of the top hens. I never realized how much smaller she is than the other girls....
> 
> And, there's PEEPING. Miss Broody 2 has been sitting on a clutch of eggs for three weeks (Miss Broody 2 and the nest box are in the workshop where there is heat). The chicks are trying to get out of their shells...peeping can be heard! She's been sitting on 18 eggs. I don't need more hens, but it is so much fun having chicks! Stay tuned...they should be coming out of their shells soon!


 
Glad to hear the girls are do so well. How is little Peg Leg doing?


----------



## tinlizzie

At the Tractor Supply store the other day there were chicks and ducklings.  Such peeping!  It was as hard to get out of the store without buying one as it is to pass up a Krispy Kreme shop with the "hot donuts" sign flashing.

CWS, is it ever a good idea to have just one hen?  I have a place to keep one, but with 2 cats and a dog already, and at my age, it seems like just one more complication to a life that aims for serenity and is not always successful.


----------



## CWS4322

tinlizzie said:


> At the Tractor Supply store the other day there were chicks and ducklings.  Such peeping!  It was as hard to get out of the store without buying one as it is to pass up a Krispy Kreme shop with the "hot donuts" sign flashing.
> 
> CWS, is it ever a good idea to have just one hen?  I have a place to keep one, but with 2 cats and a dog already, and at my age, it seems like just one more complication to a life that aims for serenity and is not always successful.


Laying hens are like potato chips...really hard to stop with just one. My dogs are chicken friendly (and, my girls are dog friendly) and cats don't usually cause a problem. Adult chickens are too big for cats to attack. The biggest problem I have is that one of the dogs has developed a taste for layer mash. He is the "guard" dog to protect the girls, but he does like their layer mash. Chickens are easy to keep. I'd probably go with 3.


----------



## tinlizzie

My thanks, Master Chef/Hen Pro.  My two cats are indoors always; the dog is getting so feeble she'd never catch a chicken.  I'm thinking a full-size layer would be simplest.  So you feed them mash as well as their free-ranging ways, eh?  So then they need a source of drinking water, too.  I'm thinking.  I'm thinking.  The worst part would be cleaning out the shed/would-be hen house.  Oh, me.  What do I do with all that stuff?


----------



## Aunt Bea

tinlizzie said:


> My thanks, Master Chef/Hen Pro.  My two cats are indoors always; the dog is getting so feeble she'd never catch a chicken.  I'm thinking a full-size layer would be simplest.  So you feed them mash as well as their free-ranging ways, eh?  So then they need a source of drinking water, too.  I'm thinking.  I'm thinking.  The worst part would be cleaning out the shed/would-be hen house.  Oh, me.  What do I do with all that stuff?




If you come home with a chicken under your arm, I'm afraid your children will sit you down for _*THE TALK!*_


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> If you come home with a chicken under your arm, I'm afraid your children will sit you down for _*THE TALK!*_


mwahaha


----------



## tinlizzie

Note to self:  Get real, Tinlizzie.  Getting another "pet" just may belong in the same department as thinking another baby is a good idea - while observing a sleeping toddler.  That carton of eggs in the fridge is soooo easy to come by.


----------



## CWS4322

tinlizzie said:


> Note to self:  Get real, Tinlizzie.  Getting another "pet" just may belong in the same department as thinking another baby is a good idea - while observing a sleeping toddler.  That carton of eggs in the fridge is soooo easy to come by.


Store-bought eggs might be easy to come by, but REAL eggs are so much better. And the chicken poo is great fertilizer. It dries very quickly, so a quick sweep and you're done.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> Note to self:  Get real, Tinlizzie.  Getting another "pet" just may belong in the same department as thinking another baby is a good idea - while observing a sleeping toddler.  That carton of eggs in the fridge is soooo easy to come by.




Thanks for the laugh!!!


----------



## CWS4322

Speaking of babies...only one has hatched and Momma is keeping it tucked under her wing. She's still very determined to stay on the rest of the remaining eggs. I will try and get the chick out from under her this afternoon and post a picture. It is yellow--which surprised me. Dad and mom are Rhode Island Reds. I was expecting reddish chicks...


----------



## CWS4322

My batteries died so I only got this one pic of the singleton (have to admit it is very cute <g>). Still no others and I don't think the other eggs are going to hatch...


----------



## Addie

Who did you get to replace Cocky Rocky Rooster? Does he have a name? I hope your present male doesn't attack you like Rocky did.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> Who did you get to replace Rocky Rooster? Does he have a name? I hope your present male doesn't attack you like Rocky did.


Rocky is in retirement at the farm with his flock of 10 older hens (acquired just for him after he got attacked and I nursed him back to health). They still lay, just not as many as the rest of the girls. My girls don't have a rooster (and I don't think they want one <g>). 

The DH picked up a flock of Rhode Island Reds in July (10 1-yr old girls). They came with a rooster named...Red (I guess that's better than Rhoady...). He is much nicer than Rocky--more like an oversized hen (and doesn't pester his girls all the time--probably why one egg hatched, combined with the cold...letting Mother Nature do her thing). Momma and baby are in the workshop where there is heat, but DH should have moved the nest box when she turned broody...IMO. More eggs might have hatched. If this one is a rooster, he will come to be with my girls (provided he is NICE). Waiting to see if any of girls in Rocky's new harem turn broody...


----------



## Addie

Thank you for the update. Sounds like they are all living at "Happy Farm".


----------



## CWS4322

Henny was fine last night when I locked the girls down. I went out this morning to let them out, she wasn't with the flock. I called "where are you?" expecting to her responding coo. Silence. Sometime between the time I locked them down and this morning, Henny went to the big farm in the sky. :-(


----------



## chopper

CWS4322 said:


> Henny was fine last night when I locked the girls down. I went out this morning to let them out, she wasn't with the flock. I called "where are you?" expecting to her responding coo. Silence. Sometime between the time I locked them down and this morning, Henny went to the big farm in the sky. :-(



RIP dear Henny.


----------



## tinlizzie

Aww, C. That's a shame.  You've had some tough luck with your biddies and I know you love every feather on their little backs.  Sorry.


----------



## CWS4322

Thanks. It is not how long or short one's life is, it is the quality. Henny had a great life (and got to watch DA with me). I'll miss her special coo.


----------



## taxlady

RIP Henny.


----------



## Addie

She will be just as happy on the new farm and she was with you. I am sure she cood on her way to the happy farm. We all loved you Henny.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Henny was fine last night when I locked the girls down. I went out this morning to let them out, she wasn't with the flock. I called "where are you?" expecting to her responding coo. Silence. Sometime between the time I locked them down and this morning, Henny went to the big farm in the sky. :-(



CWS, so sorry. RIP Henny!


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh Henny.  RIP.


----------



## CWS4322

Spring has definitely SPRUNG! The girls have been staying close to the barn and the other building all winter. So much so, that the two flocks have not been interacting. Well, since the weather has been so nice, they've been getting adventuresome. Today Myrtle and Harriet ventured to the house and "knocked" on the door (darn near drove Isabelle insane). I quickly chopped up some cheese and treated them for coming to say "hello." It has been so long since I've had hens on the deck...it was nice to see them sunning themselves on the picnic table (note to self: bleach picnic table before thinking about eating anything off of it). Pearl and Opal (the Buff O. Plymouth Rock crosses that hatched last June and are a pale yellow) are FILTHY. They have been taking mud baths. Either that, or they want to be black hens...Yes, Spring has SPRUNG! The girls are getting more difficult to get in at night--they want to stay out until the last possible moment. I really have to be stricter about their curfew.


----------



## Addie

I take it that they weren't fond of wearing the nice winter clothing you had for them last year. To bad. They were quite fashionable.


----------



## tinlizzie

Any fresh poop from the barnyard, CWS?


----------



## tinlizzie

Was just looking at the MIA thread.  Any news on CWS lately?  I need a henny-fix.


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> Was just looking at the MIA thread. Any news on CWS lately? I need a henny-fix.


 
Me too. I miss the stories. Where are you CWS? Check in please.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Okay, chicken diapers have made it into AARP...

Pampered Poultry

Hen Holster


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Okay, chicken diapers have made it into AARP...
> 
> Pampered Poultry
> 
> Hen Holster


 
 Somebody has too much time on their hands. Where is CWS?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Somebody has too much time on their hands. Where is CWS?



Hey, I was just reading Shrek's AARP flyer and spotted chicken diapers...for those retirees that want their chickens in the house.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hey, I was just reading Shrek's AARP flyer and spotted chicken diapers...for those retirees that want their chickens in the house.


 
I prefer the chickens in the hen house with all the other ones. Or even the stew pot would be better.


----------



## CWS4322

Knock-knock.

Who's there?

Eggna...I want cheese!!!!

(Who said chickens were stupid? It only took one afternoon in the house when she was under the weather for Eggna (Edna) to figure out that good treats are on the other side of that door).

I'm out at the farm waiting for more chicks to hatch....momma is clucking, but no peeping, yet. Soon! The three babies Miss Broody has been tending now have their Rhode Island Red feathers...oh, and Sir Rocky is destined for freezer camp. He's more aggressive then ever--I can't get within 10 feet of the barn when he's out. Good thing I thought to bring my "Rocky" baseball bat with me. Sad, but he's had every opportunity to change his ways (and to think I nursed him back to health last fall and even rocked him and sang to him) . Cocky rooster. 

BTW, chickens usually poop the most at night, so when they come in to the house for a visit, they are usually very clean and don't poop.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

When we were little, my bro and I had pet rabbits.  We lived on a farm and our dad helped us build a perfectly good rabbit hutch out of chicken wire,  nice slatted floor and it was big enough for us to go inside the cage and play with our bunnies.  Was that good enough...noooooo.   We brought the rabbits into the house one day when mom was not home.  And into the living room, which was not a playroom.    Rabbit Raisins every where.  behind the sofa, etc.   I am surprised I don't remember gettin' a lickin' that day.  Maybe I blocked it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Knock-knock.
> 
> Who's there?
> 
> Eggna...I want cheese!!!!
> 
> (Who said chickens were stupid? It only took one afternoon in the house when she was under the weather for Eggna (Edna) to figure out that good treats are on the other side of that door).
> 
> I'm out at the farm waiting for more chicks to hatch....momma is clucking, but no peeping, yet. Soon! The three babies Miss Broody has been tending now have their Rhode Island Red feathers...oh, and Sir Rocky is destined for freezer camp. He's more aggressive then ever--I can't get within 10 feet of the barn when he's out. Good thing I thought to bring my "Rocky" baseball bat with me. Sad, but he's had every opportunity to change his ways (and to think I nursed him back to health last fall and even rocked him and sang to him) . Cocky rooster.
> 
> BTW, chickens usually poop the most at night, so when they come in to the house for a visit, they are usually very clean and don't poop.



I was sitter to a grand old lady today, a 15 year old Golden, nice dog.  Too hot for her to stay outside in her yard today and her mom can't afford doggy daycare.  So we had a good day chatting to residents and showing off her inside and outside voices, sitting, spinning and jumping.  She's so good she will do the tricks for anyone.  

Anyway...the closest I got to birds today was the Grey Parrot that lives in the activities room, nasty, bitey bird.  

Oh yeah!  Cheese!  Lady, the goldie's name, found out I had cheese in the fridge...I knew they were smart dogs but that smart one had a half pound of Tillamook Cheddar...and I was worried I wouldn't know when she had to go outside.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Knock-knock.
> 
> Who's there?
> 
> Eggna...I want cheese!!!!
> 
> (Who said chickens were stupid? It only took one afternoon in the house when she was under the weather for Eggna (Edna) to figure out that good treats are on the other side of that door).
> 
> I'm out at the farm waiting for more chicks to hatch....momma is clucking, but no peeping, yet. Soon! The three babies Miss Broody has been tending now have their Rhode Island Red feathers...oh, and Sir Rocky is destined for freezer camp. He's more aggressive then ever--I can't get within 10 feet of the barn when he's out. Good thing I thought to bring my "Rocky" baseball bat with me. Sad, but he's had every opportunity to change his ways (and to think I nursed him back to health last fall and even rocked him and sang to him) . Cocky rooster.
> 
> BTW, chickens usually poop the most at night, so when they come in to the house for a visit, they are usually very clean and don't poop.


 
I am not surprised about Rocky. He has been troublesome since day one. How many chickens, not counting the babies, do you have now?


----------



## chopper

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was sitter to a grand old lady today, a 15 year old Golden, nice dog.  Too hot for her to stay outside in her yard today and her mom can't afford doggy daycare.  So we had a good day chatting to residents and showing off her inside and outside voices, sitting, spinning and jumping.  She's so good she will do the tricks for anyone.
> 
> Anyway...the closest I got to birds today was the Grey Parrot that lives in the activities room, nasty, bitey bird.
> 
> Oh yeah!  Cheese!  Lady, the goldie's name, found out I had cheese in the fridge...I knew they were smart dogs but that smart one had a half pound of Tillamook Cheddar...and I was worried I wouldn't know when she had to go outside.



If my golden retrievers want something, they will find a way to let you know.  They are so smart.  When Cooper wants out, he goes to the door and tells me.  He also has indoor and outdoor voices.  Too funny!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was sitter to a grand old lady today, a 15 year old Golden, nice dog. Too hot for her to stay outside in her yard today and her mom can't afford doggy daycare. So we had a good day chatting to residents and showing off her inside and outside voices, sitting, spinning and jumping. She's so good she will do the tricks for anyone.
> 
> Anyway...the closest I got to birds today was the Grey Parrot that lives in the activities room, nasty, bitey bird.
> 
> Oh yeah! Cheese! Lady, the goldie's name, found out I had cheese in the fridge...I knew they were smart dogs but that smart one had a half pound of Tillamook Cheddar...and I was worried I wouldn't know when she had to go outside.


 
But does that nasty bird lay eggs? Does it earn its keep like the chickens do?


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> But does that nasty bird lay eggs? Does it earn its keep like the chickens do?


No he doesn't and his time has come . There are 22 hens and three chicks at my place; 10 hens at the farm, and 9 hens and 2 roosters (one is just a baby) at the DH's. Between us, we have 46 birds. We are planning to merge the farm flock (3-4 added to my flock, the rest to the DH's flock) once Rocky is gone. This is for a number of reasons--not the least of which is the farm is an hour away and it gets tricky sometimes to get out there and the farm girls need more yard time. 

DH has to go to TX this week, so it won't be this week, too much to do before heading off to TX.


----------



## CWS4322

I had a few things to pick up at the store. Since I rarely shop, I made a list. Dressed in "clothes I could wear in public," and after I checked to make sure there was no chicken poo on my lilac crocs, I jumped in the car...crap, I left the list in the house. I didn't bother to close the car door...

"I'm riding shotgun!" Harriet proclaimed as she staked out the passenger seat.

"If you must, but I'M driving as soon as I figure out how to reach the pedals," Myrtle retorted.

"Are we there yet?" Edna (Eggna) inquired.

The big chicken returns. 

"Girls, you are NOT going for a ride into town."

"Why not, we'll be good!" they replied in unison.

"Oh no you won't, one of you will surely poop."

"Not I" said Myrtle.

"Not I" said Harriet.

"Oops, you're right," said Eggna.

After a 10 minute delay to clean the chicken poo out of the back seat and shooing the girls out of the car, I was on my way to pick up, of all things, toilet paper and paper towels.  Who knew having chickens could be so much fun?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

But nobody sits in the backseat...picky, picky, picky...


----------



## CWS4322

Eggna seemed perfectly happy perched on the headrest of the backseat...she was going to Harriet's wing man, err, girl.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Eggna seemed perfectly happy perched on the headrest of the backseat...she was going to Harriet's wing man, err, girl.



ROFL!!!   I guess I meant no big chickens sit in the backseat!

Harriet:  Did she leave the keys?

Eggna:  I don't see any keys...

Harriet: hurry up, here she comes

Eggna: drat, foiled again


----------



## Addie

Thank you. It is so good to see the Chicken Chronicles back again. I would have loved to see the faces of the folks in town to see a chicken guarding the car.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ROFL!!!   I guess I meant no big chickens sit in the backseat!
> 
> Harriet:  Did she leave the keys?
> 
> Eggna:  I don't see any keys...
> 
> Harriet: hurry up, here she comes
> 
> Eggna: drat, foiled again


Yes, the key was in the ignition!


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> Thank you. It is so good to see the Chicken Chronicles back again. I would have loved to see the faces of the folks in town to see a chicken guarding the car.


I did take them on a holiday to the farm last summer...Harriet and Myrtle were "packaged" in a cardboard box, which they promptly figured out how to escape. They rode shotgun on the head rests in the back seat. I did notice some that some drivers almost broke their necks when they passed the car. 

"My gosh, I've never flown this fast!" 
"What do you mean, we don't fly! Do we?"
"If we're not flying, what are we doing?"
"Riding shotgun, Harriet."
"I've never fired a shotgun."
"Silly, it is an idiom."
"Are you calling me an idiot?"

"Girls, don't, no don't fly out the WINDOW!!!!" (Thankfully, the big chicken could hit the electric window switch before Harriet and Myrtle took flight).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Yes, the key was in the ignition!



Well, they've only heard of keys...they don't know what they are...


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> I did take them on a holiday to the farm last summer...Harriet and Myrtle were "packaged" in a cardboard box, which they promptly figured out how to escape. They rode shotgun on the head rests in the back seat. I did notice some that some drivers almost broke their necks when they passed the car.
> 
> "My gosh, I've never flown this fast!"
> "What do you mean, we don't fly! Do we?"
> "If we're not flying, what are we doing?"
> "Riding shotgun, Harriet."
> "I've never fired a shotgun."
> "Silly, it is an idiom."
> "Are you calling me an idiot?"
> 
> "Girls, don't, no don't fly out the WINDOW!!!!" (Thankfully, the big chicken could hit the electric window switch before Harriet and Myrtle took flight).


 
Those girls are so crafty. I bet if they went to Hollywood, they would be stars in no time.


----------



## CWS4322

Because they will follow me anywhere (did the Pied Piper really get followed by rats--I think that something was lost in translation and it was HENS that followed him), I have to take the garbage out to the road while they are still locked up. I don't want them near the road (unless they are in the car).


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> Those girls are so crafty. I bet if they went to Hollywood, they would be stars in no time.



ROFL!


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> Those girls are so crafty. I bet if they went to Hollywood, they would be stars in no time.


Methinks they already are "stars."


----------



## CWS4322

I must say that I spent two hours reading about chickens. Some of which was disturbing, especially the rescues done in battery farms. This reading all started with the link I posted earlier about the intelligence of chickens. Okay, some argue the study was biased, but I was under the misconception that chickens were, well, just chickens. That is, of course, until Myrtle and Harriet undertook to teach me otherwise. 

I don't know that they could master simple arithmetic but I was surprised to learn that chickens do have a broad color spectrum. I've asked the DH to bring some physics diagrams next time he drops by to see the girls. I didn't know humans and chickens share 60% of the same DNA. And, that it is through genetic engineering that chickens lay so many eggs. I thought that was part of what made a chicken, well, a chicken. And yes, Eggna, Harriet, and Myrtle seem to know their names. 

To read more about what the study found:

Chickens 'cleverer than toddlers' - Telegraph

I wish I could get my hands on a copy of The Intelligent Hen...


----------



## Aunt Bea

CWS4322 said:


> I must say that I spent two hours reading about chickens. Some of which was disturbing, especially the rescues done in battery farms. This reading all started with the link I posted earlier about the intelligence of chickens. Okay, some argue the study was biased, but I was under the misconception that chickens were, well, just chickens. That is, of course, until Myrtle and Harriet undertook to teach me otherwise.
> 
> I don't know that they could master simple arithmetic but I was surprised to learn that chickens do have a broad color spectrum. I've asked the DH to bring some physics diagrams next time he drops by to see the girls. I didn't know humans and chickens share 60% of the same DNA. And, that it is through genetic engineering that chickens lay so many eggs. I thought that was part of what made a chicken, well, a chicken. And yes, Eggna, Harriet, and Myrtle seem to know their names.
> 
> To read more about what the study found:
> 
> Chickens 'cleverer than toddlers' - Telegraph
> 
> I wish I could get my hands on a copy of The Intelligent Hen...



I was reading another article that pointed out the idea that chickens hatched in a traditional small farm setting are more intelligent than those hatched in an incubator.  It seems that from the moment they are hatched on a small farm the mother and other members of the flock communicate with the chicks and provide an education of sorts, the chicks hatched in an incubator do not experience that nurturing.  

So I guess maybe you should home school your chicks!


----------



## tinlizzie

I am quite ready to believe that lots of birds and animals are much more intelligent than we give them credit for.  Just a few nights ago I saw (via Netflix streaming) a program that first appeared on TV's Nature channel.  A fellow who's a true naturalist had raised a clutch of wild turkey poults from the shell so that they imprinted on him.  He spent over a year with them, mostly learning from them their innate wisdom about their environment -- how they already knew the difference between poisonous and nonpoisonous snakes and which animals were their enemies.  There was a touching scene of one half-grown turkey playing with a fawn out in the woods.  The show was called, "My Life as a Turkey," with Joe Hutto.  I've heard that the turkeys grown commercially are not very bright.


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> I am quite ready to believe that lots of birds and animals are much more intelligent than we give them credit for.  Just a few nights ago I saw (via Netflix streaming) a program that first appeared on TV's Nature channel.  A fellow who's a true naturalist had raised a clutch of wild turkey poults from the shell so that they imprinted on him.  He spent over a year with them, mostly learning from them their innate wisdom about their environment -- how they already knew the difference between poisonous and nonpoisonous snakes and which animals were their enemies.  There was a touching scene of one half-grown turkey playing with a fawn out in the woods.  The show was called, "My Life as a Turkey," with Joe Hutto.  I've heard that the turkeys grown commercially are not very bright.



We had two tom turkeys in Texas. Dumb things wouldn't look for shelter when it rained. They would stick their heads up with their mouths open. I got sick of chasing them inside every time it rained. First one, then the other drowned during a rain storm. 

There was a special on PBS last year about how smart crows are. They would watch to see when folks were putting out their garbage. Then gather and wait. 
Dive! Dive!


----------



## CWS4322

Aunt Bea said:


> I was reading another article that pointed out the idea that chickens hatched in a traditional small farm setting are more intelligent than those hatched in an incubator.  It seems that from the moment they are hatched on a small farm the mother and other members of the flock communicate with the chicks and provide an education of sorts, the chicks hatched in an incubator do not experience that nurturing.
> 
> So I guess maybe you should home school your chicks!


There definitely is imprinting that goes on. I have been watching momma with the three young hens (they are now 9 weeks old). She has taught them how to scratch, to seek cover, to return to the coop at night, protected them from the other girls, how to take a dirt bath...all kinds of things. I know that she leads them to a spot in the yard where they can find bugs and other yummy things to eat. When they were only a few days old, she would take some of the chick feed and drop it on their beaks. From there, she taught them how to scratch. My hens definitely have a much healthier environment than birds kept in small cages. They also have a much healthier diet and relationship with humans. And, many of them have complete beaks (not all, Myrtle has a very short beak--the person I got her from trimmed it).

Incubators cannot do what momma does--she turns the eggs 30 times/24 hours for the first ... 14 days (or maybe it was 19?). She also "clucks" to them when sitting on the eggs and almost non-stop the last 2 days before they hatch. The humidity level and temperature are ideal for the eggs. I read something about the number of eggs that hatch when a broody hen sits on the eggs vs. an incubator. The hatch rate is higher when Mother Nature is in charge. 

Humans have engineered hens to lay eggs at the rate they do. What hens are even better at is mothering chicks. Not all hens go broody--some argue that has been bred out of them. I think happy hens are more likely to go broody. We have several broody hens in the three flocks, but my Miss Broodie is the best--she goes broody in May, an ideal time, IMO.


----------



## Kylie1969

CWS4322 said:


> Methinks they already are "stars."



I bet they are too


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> I bet they are too



Kylie, go back to page one of the Chicken Chronicles and read it through to the present. I guarantee you will find some great reading. All the original chickens have names including the first brood of hatchlings. There was one baby chick that didn't develop properly in the egg and came out with a gimpy leg. You need to read how CWS fixed the baby chick so it could walk. And there are pictures also. This thread is probably my favorite one. There is the saga of Cocky Rocky, the rooster.


----------



## CWS4322

The scene:

Myrtle, Eggna, Eggatha, Pearl, and Miss Coo-coo are perched on the deck furniture. Myrtle is on the little "side table" closest to the French doors. Her head is tilted so she can "observe" what "The Big Chicken" is doing.

Myrtle: "It don't understand what the reward is that the Big Chicken gets when that "ringing" sound happens. It seems to trigger her to speak."

Eggna: "Speak to whom?"

Myrtle: "It sounds as if she's having a conversation with herself."

Aggatha: "Does she get a treat afterwards?"

Myrtle: "If she does, it isn't something she eats."

Pearl: "Why would she respond to the ringing if there is no treat?"

Miss Coo-coo: "Big Chickens are funny that way."

Myrtle: "Now that you mentioned treats, I'm going to knock on the window."

Eggna: "Oh, do! She might have more bananas!"

Pearl: "Or avacado!"

Peck-peck-peck.

Big Chicken opens the door. "Hello, Myrtle, hello ladies. Would you like some banana?"

A flutter of wings is heard as the Big Chicken offers banana.

A short time later, the Big Chicken is back in the house, the girls are sunbathing. 

Pearl: "At least we understand the concept of positive reinforcement behaviour."

Aggatha: "I sometimes worry about the intelligence level of Big Chickens. They sometimes don't seem too bright."

**************
All this time, I thought I was observing them, rather, they have been observing me in an attempt to understand Big Chicken behaviours...


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> The scene:
> 
> Myrtle, Eggna, Eggatha, Pearl, and Miss Coo-coo are perched on the deck furniture. Myrtle is on the little "side table" closest to the French doors. Her head is tilted so she can "observe" what "The Big Chicken" is doing.
> 
> Myrtle: "It don't understand what the reward is that the Big Chicken gets when that "ringing" sound happens. It seems to trigger her to speak."
> 
> Eggna: "Speak to whom?"
> 
> Myrtle: "It sounds as if she's having a conversation with herself."
> 
> Aggatha: "Does she get a treat afterwards?"
> 
> Myrtle: "If she does, it isn't something she eats."
> 
> Pearl: "Why would she respond to the ringing if there is no treat?"
> 
> Miss Coo-coo: "Big Chickens are funny that way."
> 
> Myrtle: "Now that you mentioned treats, I'm going to knock on the window."
> 
> Eggna: "Oh, do! She might have more bananas!"
> 
> Pearl: "Or avocado!"
> 
> Peck-peck-peck.
> 
> Big Chicken opens the door. "Hello, Myrtle, hello ladies. Would you like some banana?"
> 
> A flutter of wings is heard as the Big Chicken offers banana.
> 
> A short time later, the Big Chicken is back in the house, the girls are sunbathing.
> 
> Pearl: "At least we understand the concept of positive reinforcement behavior."
> 
> Aggatha: "I sometimes worry about the intelligence level of Big Chickens. They sometimes don't seem too bright."
> 
> **************
> All this time, I thought I was observing them, rather, they have been observing me in an attempt to understand Big Chicken behaviours...



Make sure you behave. You don't want them emulating you. I think they have you trained.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> Make sure you behave. You don't want them emulating you. I think they have you trained.


I have come to the same conclusion. Miss Eggna comes to the door every day around noon to come inside and check to see if I cleaned my lunch plate.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> I have come to the same conclusion. Miss Eggna comes to the door every day around noon to come inside and check to see if I cleaned my lunch plate.



I think she is looking for leftovers.


----------



## Kylie1969

CWS4322 said:


> I have come to the same conclusion. Miss Eggna comes to the door every day around noon to come inside and check to see if I cleaned my lunch plate.



That is so sweet


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> That is so sweet



Kylie, the girls that are named are the first one she got. We have been following them and their adventures since the beginning. Their first winter was a lot of fun. Knitting and sewing coats for them so they could go out in the snow.


----------



## Kylie1969

Awww, I have never seen a chicken in a knitted coat, well any coat come to think of it...that is cool 

After all, we all feel the cold!


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Awww, I have never seen a chicken in a knitted coat, well any coat come to think of it...that is cool
> 
> After all, we all feel the cold!



If you go back in the Chicken Chronicles you will see the pictures and read all about it.


----------



## Kylie1969

I will Ads, I will have a look see now


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> I think she is looking for leftovers.


I know she is. Is it any surprise that there is always something waiting for Miss Eggna? (Who has trained whom?) She also likes to hop up on my lap and check out the computer screen. Be forewarned, she's noted down your screen names!And, she is very intrigued by some of the dishes that are made on "The Chew" which is on at 1:00 p.m., right around the time she comes to clean my plate.


----------



## Dawgluver

CWS's car:


----------



## CWS4322

Dawgluver said:


> CWS's car:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 18553


----------



## Addie

Looks like you just gave CWS an idea if her flock grows too big.


----------



## CWS4322

A friend dropped by to pick up eggs. Since I am somewhat well known for my "color sense" (my father trained my color memory at an early age), all my friends bring their paint chips to me to help them decide on which paint goes with what. 

Friend: Could you help me pick a blue for my bedroom. I want it to be somewhat like the sky before a storm.

Me: Sure, let's go out in the natural light.

Myrtle: Did you bring treats?

Me: No, Myrtle, we're picking paint colors.

Myrtle: Girls, the Big Chickens are picking colors. We have excellent color recognition! All ladies on the DECK!

Friend: Why are they all getting on the deck?

Me: Chickens have an excellent sense of color. (By now, I had isolated her choices to two, with one being the favored one).

Myrtle: Let me SEE! Let me SEE!

Friend: Okay, ladies, here are the paint choices. (She placed the paint chips on the deck).

Eggna: This one is not the same tone. I wouldn't use it with that one. (Signaling with her beak her disapproval, she then stepped on the rejected paint chip and pecked at the acceptable one).

Friend: I guess that's one vote for the color you think works.

Me: Let's see what the others decide.

All the girls picked the favored one and rejected the one Eggna rejected.

These girls might have a future as interior designers...


----------



## GotGarlic




----------



## Addie

Those ladies are just so talented. I would always go with their choice whenever I am in a bind of indecision. I would even be willing to take them shopping with me and pick out the best of the best.


----------



## CWS4322

No kidding, Addie. They are so smart (and, they have good taste when it comes to paint colors). If I had the funds, I'd let them pick the paint color for their coop...


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> No kidding, Addie. They are so smart (and, they have good taste when it comes to paint colors). If I had the funds, I'd let them pick the paint color for their coop...



I personally would choose a very light soft blue for their ceiling (to remind them of the sky) and an antique or ivory white for their walls. Very restful colors for laying eggs. Then of course they might want individual colors for their nesting boxes.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> I personally would choose a very light soft blue for their ceiling (to remind them of the sky) and an antique or ivory white for their walls. Very restful colors for laying eggs. Then of course they might want individual colors for their nesting boxes.


Knowing them, they probably would want individual colors for the nesting boxes...Myrtle "might" just like lavender.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Knowing them, they probably would want individual colors for the nesting boxes...Myrtle "might" just like lavender.



You must always pamper Myrtle and give her anything she wants. After all she is the Queen of the Coop. (Don't tell that to Eggatha though)


----------



## CWS4322

There are times when you wish you had your camera...

I was organizing the plastics for recycling. Eggna (Edna) decided she'd help. Her idea of helping was to perch on my shoulder. I "moued" her and she'd look at me--wish I could have caught a picture. Who knew having chickens could be so much fun!


----------



## taxlady

The Hazards of Backyard Hens - YouTube


----------



## CWS4322

The girls have gotten very picky about their treats. A bit of back story--I've been working overnights at a franchise (my dad and uncle are considering buying one in the midwest since the franchise is expanding there). They asked me to learn as much as I could about the franchise (Canadian) so that they could set me up to be an owner-manager. One of the perks (there aren't many) is that I can bring the food that is tossed out at the end of the day home for the girls. They have gotten very selective. They really like the cheese, certain types of bread, etc. The downside of this is that they have gotten very demanding. Yesterday TWELVE of them (led by Myrtle) were trying to storm the patio door. The other downside is that if I leave in the afternoon, they chase the car to the end of the driveway. 

I had to start rationing them when I noticed Prudence was waddling. As much fun as it was to watch them scurry around for the treats, I realized that I was "over" treating them. 

At any given time that I open the patio door, 6-10 of them will race in the house and if I raise my hand, three or four will "hop" up in the air to see what I might have. Who said chickens were stupid? Mine sure aren't. Who knew having chickens could be so much fun.

PS--Egg production has gone up since the girls have been getting all of these treats...or maybe it is because they stopped molting.

Saw an ad on the Internet

"We are looking for a good home. We do not want to be MEAT on your table. We are 11 months old, lay eggs every day, love to free range and eat bugs, grass, and other things we find. At night we like a safe coop in which to roost. In exchange, we will give you fresh eggs."

I asked Myrtle if we had room for two more girls...she replied "only if you up the treats and make sure they know they can't roost on the top bar." 

I've sent the owner an email offering the girls a home. I highlighted some of the perks of CWS' Chicken Haven...

--sandbox in coop during the winter months
--free-range
--house time
--treats (fresh corn when in season, veggies, meat, earthworms, oatmeal on cold nights, custom-made chicken coats, periodic rides in the car, cuddles on the lap, and footbaths when their feet get dirty [Harriet's feet were particularly dirty last week--I put her in the bathroom sink to wash them--she was fascinated by the hen in the mirror who looked just like her...]).

Hopefully I didn't leave anything out and the girls will come to live with us, er, the girls.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LOL!  I so wish I was a chicken looking for a good home...


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL!  I so wish I was a chicken looking for a good home...


The DH did say today that I've a very good chicken keeper... And to think when we went to get the first chicks (Rocky and his harem), I was not comfortable picking them up or holding them! The things these girls have taught me. But then, every rescue dog that crossed my path also taught me many things--I never had a chance to get arrogant about my knowledge about dogs--each dog threw me a curve ball and taught me something new. And, humbled me. I am now "sort of" mentoring s/one involved with Dane Rescue. It is nice to share what I learned--maybe she can avoid some of the heartbreak and pitfalls from my experience and I can step in and help once in awhile.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

I sure do enjoy your Chicken Chronicles CWS.


----------



## CWS4322

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> I sure do enjoy your Chicken Chronicles CWS.


If you lived closer, I'd invite you to drop by and meet the girls--they are very gregarious and very entertaining. They make me laugh every day. Who knew having chickens could be so much fun. I always thought chickens were 2-dimensional birds. They are so complex and have relationships with one another. 

Ethel was the one that walked out to the coop every night with Giselle. The night Giselle got injured, Ethel was waiting for me on the deck. I was puzzled by that. She hadn't waited for me since I'd brought her home from the farm. After Giselle died, Ethel waited for me on the deck for three nights to carry her to the coop. She now walks out to the coop with Miss Coo-coo and Eggna. Ethel was obviously traumatized, as were several of the other girls because they went to roost in the barn where they roosted a year ago. I had to carry them to the coop.


----------



## Addie

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> I sure do enjoy your Chicken Chronicles CWS.



The Chicken Chronicles have been an ongoing delightful story. For us who have been here for a while, we have worried about new born hatchings, one who hatched with a crooked leg, attacks by Cocky Rocky, injuries, deaths, and a few other calamities. But it is a fun trip I wouldn't miss for the life of me. I am always looking forward to the next chapter. Stay tuned, pictures at eleven.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

I've read this thread completely twice now. Mrs D thinks I have lost it. (I,m almost peeing my pants laughing so much) If this was in book form I would buy it. You certainly have the gift of turning every day situations into a comical and entertaining venue for us all to share.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We keep telling her we would buy it.  My favorite visual is the hens on the tractor and canoe.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We keep telling her we would buy it.  My favorite visual is the hens on the tractor and canoe.


PF--You'd really like to see them "scrammin" the patio door--there were 12 of them out there yesterday--Myrtle in the lead--pecking at the door--DEMANDING more homestyle biscuits. The problem is that as fun as it is to watch them attack the biscuits, some of them are getting a wee bit plump so I've had to cut them back...Myrtle is organizing a union...I know she is--if I won't "pay" them with more biscuits, she's threatening that the egg production crew will go on strike........and, Harriet and Myrtle are refusing to wear their winter jackets...oh, what is a chicken keeper to do when the hens go on strike....pace, pace, pace, pace, pace...run in circles, scream and shout...can I afford to pay them with more biscuits? Will they survive the winter without their coats? Run in circles, scream and shout....


----------



## CWS4322

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> I've read this thread completely twice now. Mrs D thinks I have lost it. (I,m almost peeing my pants laughing so much) If this was in book form I would buy it. You certainly have the gift of turning every day situations into a comical and entertaining venue for us all to share.


Who knew having chickens was so much fun....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Create a biscuit dispenser, of course you would have to keep it topped up...

Not cold enough for coats, yet...


----------



## CWS4322

Scenario: All the ladies in a circle in and around their sand box (one of the renovations in the coop the Big Chicken had to "spring" for the ladies comfort this winter). 

Myrtle: Listen up, ladies, we've been good egg producers, and it is about time the Big Chicken recognizes our value and pays us for what we're worth. I say we stop laying unless she provides at least 1/2 biscuit to each of us each morning.

Hear hear! (cluck-cluck-cluck!!!)

From the crowd: What about the little ladies? They're not laying yet, why should they get biscuits? 

A voice from the crowd: Until they produce an egg a day, they should be on probation, 1/8 biscuit for each egg laid for the first three months.

Cluck-cluck-cluck. 

Myrtle: Okay, ladies, let's go tell the Big Chicken we won't lay any more eggs unless we're paid a fair wage.

Eggna:  AWK!! AWK!!! Oops, I couldn't help it.

Daylight fades to night...


----------



## Addie

You should tell them the story of what happens to lobsters. And that if you weren't working, you would come for a visit and bring some of them with you. Let them think you are going to try and work it into your schedule. After all I would love to meet them. That should stop all that nonsense of stopping laying eggs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

ROFL!!!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

CWS4322 said:


> Scenario: All the ladies in a circle in and around their sand box (one of the renovations in the coop the Big Chicken had to "spring" for the ladies comfort this winter).
> 
> Myrtle: Listen up, ladies, we've been good egg producers, and it is about time the Big Chicken recognizes our value and pays us for what we're worth. I say we stop laying unless she provides at least 1/2 biscuit to each of us each morning.
> 
> Hear hear! (cluck-cluck-cluck!!!)
> 
> From the crowd: What about the little ladies? They're not laying yet, why should they get biscuits?
> 
> A voice from the crowd: Until they produce an egg a day, they should be on probation, 1/8 biscuit for each egg laid for the first three months.
> 
> Cluck-cluck-cluck.
> 
> Myrtle: Okay, ladies, let's go tell the Big Chicken we won't lay any more eggs unless we're paid a fair wage.
> 
> Eggna:  AWK!! AWK!!! Oops, I couldn't help it.
> 
> Daylight fades to night...


----------



## Toffiffeezz

Long time reader, just too shy to jump in I suppose.  I adore this thread and hearing all about your girls


----------



## CWS4322

Eggna: "Myrtle, why is the Big Chicken washing the crate? Are we going on a road trip? I love to ride in the car!"

Myrtle: "I heard her tell the other Big Chicken that there were some youngin's that needed a home."

Ethel: "What?!! More chicks? The little ladies still aren't laying despite our coaching. What is the Big Chicken thinking? There won't be enough biscuits to put more chicks on probation."

Harriet: "What? Big Chickens have the capacity to think?"

Prudence: "No, they don't--wait a sec while Chikipedia loads...darn, the link is down. But I know I read it on Chikipedia that Big Chickens can't think..."

Eggatha: "Prudence, you spend way too much time on the Internet...that's probably why you don't have a toenail on that one foot..."

Prudence: "That's from trying to scratch feed out of the snow. Why do we live where there is winter?"

Eggatha: "Chikipedia claims we are winter hardy...Bullchicken! I want to live in Florida!"

Eggna: "Where's Florida?"

Myrtle: "Maybe that's why she's washing the crate--she's taking us south for the winter."

Cluck-cluck-hooray!!!!! No snow!!!!


----------



## Addie

I can't wait to see to hear of their reaction when that first snow comes and they are still right there. And now the clocks are going back, so there will be less eggs. They will think it is because it is their way of punishing you for not taking them to Florida. I can just hear Myrtle. 

"Okay girls, less eggs for the two Big Chickens. They will be sorry they are making us stay here in the cold. Less eggs until the warm weather comes. That will show the Big Chicken!"


----------



## PrincessFiona60

You getting the "free to good home" chickens????


----------



## CWS4322

No--the person had already given them away. However, we did get seven (!) little ladies yesterday--three lovely RIRs, a Chantecler (rare Canadian breed) and three baby Buff Orpingtons (3 months old).  I assumed that they had been raised together so only brought the one dog crate. The baby buffs (to differentiate them from Prudence and Aggatha) road home in a box on my lap. Of course I opened the box so they could watch the countryside passing them by. The conversation went something like this:

Baby Buff #1: Are we there yet?
Baby Buff #2: Wow--I've never flown this fast before.
Baby Buff #3: I can't look!
Baby Buff #1: Are we there yet? Are we there yet?


----------



## Addie

So what do they think of their new home? Sounds like they are good travelers.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Only reason I could see you cleaning a crate...and not taking your girls for a ride.  Baby Buffs...funny!


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> So what do they think of their new home? Sounds like they are good travelers.


They are settling in. The RIRs are establishing pecking order over the ones hatched here in June (the new gals are about ready to lay). The Baby Buffs are hanging out close to the coop. Hopefully I can get them all back in tonight. I brought them out to the coop after everyone else was settled for the night. 

It is a lovely sunny day, so all the ladies are out enjoying the weather and foraging (which takes on a different meaning when the Big Chicken tosses biscuits out on the lawn...).


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

I can't help but wonder if the girls have their coop decorated for Christmas. Maybe a Cadbury cream egg or two.


----------



## Dawgluver




----------



## CWS4322

It was a hard winter for the girls--I lost several of them, but Myrtle is still with me. She doesn't lay a lot of eggs any more--she's 4 years old now. When she does lay an egg--it is about 100-120 g and a double yolker. Myrtle is working on becoming a therapy chicken. A friend of mine has agoraphobia but wanted a vegetable garden planted. He asked if I would plant if for him (he's getting better--can go outside his house but that is it). He asked if Myrtle could come over (I bring him eggs every couple of weeks and he usually gets one of Myrtle's eggs). Sunday morning, I feed the birds at 6:30...
At 8:30, I stood on the deck and called Myrtle.

"Myrtle, Myrtle, do you want to go for a ride?"

"What? A ride? Where?"

"XXXX wants help planting his garden."

"Will there be WORMS?"

"There will be worms, but you can't eat the seeds."

"WORMS!!! I'm so there!"

So Myrtle and I walked to the car, she hopped in, thought she should ride on the dashboard...

"Myrtle, not there, get on my lap."

"Why can't I ride here?"

"I can't see through you."

"Oh, alright..."

So Myrtle rode on my lap to my friend's house. There she dug earthworms, was treated to sunflower seed and cantaloupe, and it was such a nice day, I let her hang her head out the window on the way home. Honest, it wasn't my fault that black Toyota went in the ditch when the driver was distracted by Myrtle. And yes, all the others were jealous when Myrtle told them about the worms, sunflower seeds, and cantaloupe...not to mention riding in the car (and no, she did not poop in the car).


----------



## Addie

It is so good to see the girls are back. I have missed them. Summer is coming. Have you gotten them their bathing suits?


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> It is so good to see the girls are back. I have missed them. Summer is coming. Have you gotten them their bathing suits?


No, but Myrtle did check out the salt water pool at my friend's house...

"Hmmmmm...wonder why she didn't tell me to bring my chickini?" (Myrtle would wear a chickini)
"Myrtle, don't go there!"
"What? You think I am too shy to skinny dip?"
"Myrtle! Myrtle!"
"She's such a mother hen...okay...but next time, I'm bringing my chickini."


----------



## PrincessFiona60

ROFL!!!  Therapy Chicken!  Great Job!  I bet Myrtle does a good breast stroke...


----------



## Addie

*For those who joined us at a later date than 11/2011*

CWS and her Chicken Chronicles have been with us since she first joined us here at DC. We all have come to love Myrtle and the rest of the brood of girls. All of us have sat up all night while CWS rocked one of the girls back to health. We have cried when Foxy Loxy got one of the girls. We were there with the girls when they made it through their first winter. I still don't understand why they didn't like their beautiful hand knitted sweaters. Come spring time, we watched them scratch and dig in the garden looking for bugs and worms. No need to till the soil after they got out there. They were very thorough. No wonder they went on strike for more treats. 

Cocky Rocky kept attacking CWS. He had declared war on CWS. He became very vicious toward her whenever she tried to take care of the girls. Unfortunately it became necessary to find another home for him. 

Then there were some other setbacks and CWS was unable to find the time to continue with her Chicken Chronicles. It is sure good to see that Myrtle is back. She has taken us on some great adventures. Welcome back Myrtle. 

So for those of you newer members who are not familiar with The Chicken Chronicles, I would like to suggest that you go back to page one and catch up on Myrtle and the Girls. Delightful reading! I promise!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ROFL!!!  Therapy Chicken!  Great Job!  I bet Myrtle does a good *breast stroke*...



 Good one PF!


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ROFL!!!  Therapy Chicken!  Great Job!  I bet Myrtle does a good breast stroke...


Why not a therapy chicken? And she has been invited to a pool party...now I have to figure out how to make a chickini...and for those who haven't read the stories about my girls, I am a little obsessed with the girls and my girls are very happy hens. I do think Myrtle needs more outings...environmental enrichment--for Myrtle and for where she goes!


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> CWS and her Chicken Chronicles have been with us since she first joined us here at DC. We all have come to love Myrtle and the rest of the brood of girls. All of us have sat up all night while CWS rocked one of the girls back to health. We have cried when Foxy Loxy got one of the girls. We were there with the girls when they made it through their first winter. I still don't understand why they didn't like their beautiful hand knitted sweaters. Come spring time, we watched them scratch and dig in the garden looking for bugs and worms. No need to till the soil after they got out there. They were very thorough. No wonder they went on strike for more treats.
> 
> Cocky Rocky kept attacking CWS. He had declared war on CWS. He became very vicious toward her whenever she tried to take care of the girls. Unfortunately it became necessary to find another home for him.
> 
> Then there were some other setbacks and CWS was unable to find the time to continue with her Chicken Chronicles. It is sure good to see that Myrtle is back. She has taken us on some great adventures. Welcome back Myrtle.
> 
> So for those of you newer members who are not familiar with The Chicken Chronicles, I would like to suggest that you go back to page one and catch up on Myrtle and the Girls. Delightful reading! I promise!


Who knew having chickens could be so much fun. Right now I have 3 girls sitting on eggs...hoping we will hatch some cute little babies soon. Got the batteries charging for my camera--baby chicks are sooooooooo cute.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Why not a therapy chicken? And she has been invited to a pool party...now I have to figure out how to make a chickini...and for those who haven't read the stories about my girls, I am a little obsessed with the girls and my girls are very happy hens. I do think Myrtle needs more outings...environmental enrichment--for Myrtle and for where she goes!



I think it's a brilliant choice, I was still laughing over her riding in the car with her head out the window!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chicken Road Show...


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Chicken Road Show...


Myrtle would like that. She really wanted to ride on the dashboard. And, she was having fun...don't know what she told the others when she got home, but I think they were jealous. I am still chuckling over the image of her on my lap with her head out the window...she was sooooooo cute, if I must say so myself.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie, thanks for you kind words about the girls' stories! 

I'm thinking Myrtle needs a "flightsuit." I contacted the company and have to call the guy who sews them with Myrtle's measurements. I'm thinking purple.

Purple FlightSuit | Avian Fashions


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Addie, thanks for you kind words about the girls' stories!
> 
> I'm thinking Myrtle needs a "flightsuit." I contacted the company and have to call the guy who sews them with Myrtle's measurements. I'm thinking purple.
> 
> Purple FlightSuit | Avian Fashions



Absolutely! She deserves it. After all she is your lead hen. I am excited about the possibilities of more babies. Is there a new Rocky in the yard?


----------



## CWS4322

Peep-peep-peep, 8 chicks have hatched so far--more to go. Yes, there is Redson (a RIR rooster) and his hatch mate, Stripey, a RIR x Shaffer cross (very handsome boy). There's one grey and white chick, and the rest are all yellow. We'll see what they grow up to be...I know there are going to be several RIRs, the rest, we'll see. Eggatha is a very good momma. Once I can move them, I'll take pics.


----------



## taxlady

Gonna make any of the little boy chicks into capons?


----------



## CWS4322

Most likely. I can't have any more roosters.


----------



## taxlady

Ya gotta do it soon.


----------



## CWS4322

Well, right now, I can't tell the boys from the girls. I can only tell them apart when they are about 3-4 weeks old. I will try to sell the "cockerels" on Kijiji before I will send them to freezer camp. It took us 2 years to before we could send Rocky to freezer camp and that was only because the DH had to go to NS because his mom was dieing and his flock (plus roosters) were relocated to the farm because the barn is big enough that they can be there with food and water set up for more than 2-3 days at a time.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> Well, right now, I can't tell the boys from the girls. I can only tell them apart when they are about 3-4 weeks old. I will try to sell the "cockerels" on Kijiji before I will send them to freezer camp. It took us 2 years to before we could send Rocky to freezer camp and that was only because the DH had to go to NS because his mom was dieing and his flock (plus roosters) were relocated to the farm because the barn is big enough that they can be there with food and water set up for more than 2-3 days at a time.


I thought you had to do it within the first few days. I Googled, one place recommended 3-6 months old. I think I was confusing it with something I heard in a documentary. I heard that you can sex chicks when they are a few hours old, but it gets harder after that.


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> I thought you had to do it within the first few days. I Googled, one place recommended 3-6 months old. I think I was confusing it with something I heard in a documentary. I heard that you can sex chicks when they are a few hours old, but it gets harder after that.


Good luck with that (if you've ever had chicks). I can't seem to find his eminence.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Peep-peep-peep, 8 chicks have hatched so far--more to go. Yes, there is Redson (a RIR rooster) and his hatch mate, Stripey, a RIR x Shaffer cross (very handsome boy). There's one grey and white chick, and the rest are all yellow. We'll see what they grow up to be...I know there are going to be several RIRs, the rest, we'll see. Eggatha is a very good momma. Once I can move them, I'll take pics.



Here we go again folks. How many eggs total are in the clutch? This is so exciting. How is Eggatha holding up? Getting her rest, I hope. Are any of the other ladies taking a peak at the new babies? I have always loved the RIRs.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Most likely. I can't have any more roosters.



It has always been my understanding that the rule is "One rooster to a barnyard." Otherwise you are going to be having fights till blood comes. 

Either that then you have to divide the hens into two separate groups.


----------



## CWS4322

That is the general rule, but these two were "hatch mates" so they are okay together. Stripey is definitely not the boss of the barnyard, but he does have a couple of hens that are his "girls."  There were seven more eggs that Eggatha was still waiting on. I isolated her and the babies using a barrier. They had already gone through 1-qt jar of chick starter food when I went to lock everyone up last night. I have these feeders that are inverted quart jars attached to a little feeder thingy. I brought out a 2nd full jar when I locked them up and will fill both up again when I let the adults out in the morning. Chicks eat a LOT. Once I know she's "done" trying to hatch more eggs, I will move momma and the chicks to a brooder so they are isolated. Thankfully at this time of year, momma will provide heat and I don't have to string up lamps.

Addie--you would have loved to have seen the two "eyes" peeking out from momma's feathers at me. Two separate chicks, both checking out the "Big Chicken" when she brought food and water.

These babies will not be raised anything like those that are raised in battery farms. Their momma will be with them until they are able to join the others in the yard. She will teach them how to peck and scratch, how to perch, how to dirt bath, how to hide from threats in the yard, and how to go back in at sundown. She will be followed by these chicks for a good 4-5 months before they declare their independence. The babies will form their own little "mini" flock within the flock.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> That is the general rule, but these two were "hatch mates" so they are okay together. Stripey is definitely not the boss of the barnyard, but he does have a couple of hens that are his "girls."  There were seven more eggs that Eggatha was still waiting on. I isolated her and the babies using a barrier. They had already gone through 1-qt jar of chick starter food when I went to lock everyone up last night. I have these feeders that are inverted quart jars attached to a little feeder thingy. I brought out a 2nd full jar when I locked them up and will fill both up again when I let the adults out in the morning. Chicks eat a LOT. Once I know she's "done" trying to hatch more eggs, I will move momma and the chicks to a brooder so they are isolated. Thankfully at this time of year, momma will provide heat and I don't have to string up lamps.
> 
> Addie--you would have loved to have seen the two "eyes" peeking out from momma's feathers at me. Two separate chicks, both checking out the "Big Chicken" when she brought food and water.
> 
> These babies will not be raised anything like those that are raised in battery farms. Their momma will be with them until they are able to join the others in the yard. She will teach them how to peck and scratch, how to perch, how to dirt bath, how to hide from threats in the yard, and how to go back in at sundown. She will be followed by these chicks for a good 4-5 months before they declare their independence. The babies will form their own little "mini" flock within the flock.



I think one of the reason I love the Chicken Chronicles so much is that you are raising your babies as nature intended. Momma is the incubator. Not a large tray on a shelf. 

Not counting the new babies, how many chickens in the whole flock now. I remember when you had just a handful.


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> I thought you had to do it within the first few days. I Googled, one place recommended 3-6 months old. I think I was confusing it with something I heard in a documentary. I heard that you can sex chicks when they are a few hours old, but it gets harder after that.


Well...if you are trained at sexing chicks, you might be able to do that. We're not trained and our research told us to just wait and see. You can tell by when they start getting their wing feathers, or wait until they are three-four weeks old. The males' necks are longer and their heads are a different shape. If anyone has a sure-fire way of sexing day-olds that doesn't involve a duct exam, I'd love to know!


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Well...if you are trained at sexing chicks, you might be able to do that. We're not trained and our research told us to just wait and see. You can tell by when they start getting their wing feathers, or wait until they are three-four weeks old. The males' necks are longer and their heads are a different shape. If anyone has a sure-fire way of sexing day-olds that doesn't involve a duct exam, I'd love to know!



We would just wait to see how their combs grew. That and their tail feathers. Once their peeps start changing, you will know if you have a rooster at four in the morning.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> I think one of the reason I love the Chicken Chronicles so much is that you are raising your babies as nature intended. Momma is the incubator. Not a large tray on a shelf.
> 
> Not counting the new babies, how many chickens in the whole flock now. I remember when you had just a handful.


Momma is the best incubator. And a lot easier than a tray on a shelf. Broody hens flip those eggs 30x/day for something like 16/17 days. And, about 24 hours before those eggs hatch (Momma knows, she can hear the peeping), she starts to make a "purring" noise to help guide them out of the shells. I don't think a mechanical incubator does that. My hatch rate has been 100% in the past, we'll see what it is this year. 

There are 19 in the flock without the babies. It was a very hard winter and I had a number of 3-5 year old hens that did not survive the winter. I still have a couple in the freezer yet to bury. We now have a "hen" graveyard.


----------



## CWS4322

Grabbed one of the two "grey and whites" (thinking Jezzabelle's babies) to capture a photo. I will try and get photos of all tomorrow (and count them!). It isn't easy photographing 3-day old chicks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Peep, Peep, Peep!!  So cute!


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Peep, Peep, Peep!!  So cute!


It wasn't the best pose--but regardless of the photographer's lack of talent, the chick is still CUTE!


----------



## Somebunny

He/she is cute, but doesn't look too happy about the photo shoot!  I don't believe it was saying "I'm ready for my close up Mr. DeMile!  lol!!


----------



## GotGarlic

Yeah, the cutie doesn't look very happy


----------



## CWS4322

GotGarlic said:


> Yeah, the cutie doesn't look very happy


Jezzabelle is my hen with attitude...let me check on how personality is inherited in chickens...might have another "Jezzabelle" on my hands...


----------



## CWS4322

A friend said I've fallen off the deep end...guess I should have left the laptop and Internet device at home....

The 10 3-week-old chicks and Miss Eggatha are enjoying some  environmental enrichment. The gardens at the farm need attention, so I  loaded up the car (that took over an hour--dogs, chicks, momma, laptop,  Internet device, clothes, cooler of food). How many people take their  chickens on vacation? They're loving the big barn. Hope I can corral  them back in the crate on Friday or Saturday when I head back to the  "city." Who knew having chickens was so much fun???


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chicken Vacations...LOL!!


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Chicken Vacations...LOL!!


A friend said that I am certifiable...I figure that's because I packed up the laptop and Internet device.... The government requires that employers pay 4% vacation pay...Eggatha is on mat leave--she deserves it.  She's such a good momma.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yes, definitely the laptop and Internet device, you are just as insane as the rest of us.

I know how hard it is to leave the laptop closed and go away for a few days.


----------



## Addie

Please give Miss Eggatha a big hug for me. Why it seems like only yesterday that she was fighting Miss Myrtle for your attention like all children do. They  certainly grew up so fast. At least Cocky Rocky wasn't around to leave little holes in your legs. I wonder how he would feel being the Papa to such a big brood. They babies now have all summer to grow up and make Miss Eggatha proud. 

Are they able to turn the dirt as well as Miss Eggtha does yet? I went back and looked at the pictures.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie--I spent about an hour watching them--they can really kick the dirt with those little legs! Eggatha has taught them well. I will let them out in the farmyard today with Momma and under my supervision (and Cliff and Tucker's). Don't want any hawks to grab one up.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Addie--I spent about an hour watching them--they can really kick the dirt with those little legs! Eggatha has taught them well. I will let them out in the farmyard today with Momma and under my supervision (and Cliff and Tucker's). Don't want any hawks to grab one up.



Sure beats paying for an expensive tiller.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> Sure beats paying for an expensive tiller.


Tiller? Why? Momma and the chicks do such a great job.Who knew having chicks was so much fun!! Love watching the babies and Momma.


----------



## CWS4322

The "babies" are 5 weeks old this week. They survived their vacation...I think 2 are roosters--I have a home for one rooster--maybe I can integrate a third rooster into the flock. I moved Momma and the babies to the other coop on the weekend. They are so glad to be out of the Vari700 dog crate. I also have set up a 4 ft x 4 ft x-pen on the lawn (with a top--eagles have been spotted flying over). I haven't put them outside because it has been so hot, but the heat is supposed to break (and I will be home during the day after Friday--have to go to client sites tomorrow and Friday--suffer from the heat and could not bring myself to put them outside with the humidex over 35 C). 

Stay tuned for updates on the babies (with pics--they are at the ugly chick phase), Myrtle getting used to her flight suit, Strippy (rooster #2) checking out the kiddie pool, Alma finally gave up trying to hatch unfertilized eggs..and teaching the hens the word "broom" to get them out of the tomato patch. Who knew having chickens was so much fun!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks for the update CWS!


----------



## Addie

Eagles? Good grief! Their talons are longer than hawks. Yesterday morning I was up just as daylight was breaking. I thought I heard a child crying. When I went to the window, it turned out to be a hawk. in the tree across the street. Have to let Spike know so he could keep a short leash on Teddy when he has him out for his walks. There weren't any around this area last year. Have to protect our babies. 

A baby chick would be just a snack for an eagle. Bald Eagles? They would have to bring home a whole flock of babies to feed their families. Have you named the new babies yet?


----------



## CWS4322

The grey and white one is Meredith (as in Meredith Grey--Grey's Anatomy). I haven't named the others, yet. I was thinking of naming the two "whites" Allie (Alabaster) and Miss Marble. Not sure yet...and haven't decided on the names for the RIRs. Think they should be "B" names...Bertha, Bettina (except I have a Miss Betty White), Brigit, and for some reason, I want to call one Barley...but that is not really a name...


----------



## cjmmytunes

CWS4322 said:


> The grey and white one is Meredith (as in Meredith Grey--Grey's Anatomy). I haven't named the others, yet. I was thinking of naming the two "whites" Allie (Alabaster) and Miss Marble. Not sure yet...and haven't decided on the names for the RIRs. Think they should be "B" names...Bertha, Bettina (except I have a Miss Betty White), Brigit, and for some reason, I want to call one Barley...but that is not really a name...



I like your chicken names - and my Mom loves Betty White.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> The grey and white one is Meredith (as in Meredith Grey--Grey's Anatomy). I haven't named the others, yet. I was thinking of naming the two "whites" Allie (Alabaster) and Miss Marble. Not sure yet...and haven't decided on the names for the RIRs. Think they should be "B" names...Bertha, Bettina (except I have a Miss Betty White), Brigit, and for some reason, I want to call one Barley...but that is not really a name...



Have your forgotten Barbie Doll?


----------



## cjmmytunes

I would not have thought of that one. My DD wouldn't even play with Barbies except to try to dehead them with her brothers GI Joes. 

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## CWS4322

I've named the youngsters:

Meredith is now Merla (she is now looking like a "blue merle" dog, so decided she had to be Merla).

The small white one is "BB" (Betty [White's] Baby)
The other white one is Bertha
One of the "red-browns" is Arlys, the other is Gladys.
The three RIRs are Hester, Hattie, and Henrietta
The 1/2 white/1/2 red is Portia (Merchant of Venice reference--from the front she looks like one bird, from the back, a different bird)
And the lone rooster boy is Stripey Jr. -- but I call him Junior.

They are really growing and are well integrated into the flock with the big birds.

Miss Betty White is on day 8 of sitting on eggs. She did something I've never seen before this morning. She somehow convinced Pearl to sit on the eggs while she made a mad dash outside for some food, water, and most importantly, a dirt bath. When I brought Miss Betty White food and fresh water this morning, I said to her "you have your head up. Are you hungry?" (She had been in that "broody hen pose" every other time). When I went back outside, I noticed that it wasn't Pearl in the yard with the others, but Miss Betty White. When I went out awhile later, Miss Betty White was back on the eggs and Pearl was outside. I did notice that Pearl must have eaten the food I brought out--it was gone. This is the first time I've had a broody hen leave the eggs and another bird "eggy sit" them (that's my word of the day, PF).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I've named the youngsters:
> 
> Meredith is now Merla (she is now looking like a "blue merle" dog, so decided she had to be Merla).
> 
> The small white one is "BB" (Betty [White's] Baby)
> The other white one is Bertha
> One of the "red-browns" is Arlys, the other is Gladys.
> The three RIRs are Hester, Hattie, and Henrietta
> The 1/2 white/1/2 red is Portia (Merchant of Venice reference--from the front she looks like one bird, from the back, a different bird)
> And the lone rooster boy is Stripey Jr. -- but I call him Junior.
> 
> They are really growing and are well integrated into the flock with the big birds.
> 
> Miss Betty White is on day 8 of sitting on eggs. She did something I've never seen before this morning. She somehow convinced Pearl to sit on the eggs while she made a mad dash outside for some food, water, and most importantly, a dirt bath. When I brought Miss Betty White food and fresh water this morning, I said to her "you have your head up. Are you hungry?" (She had been in that "broody hen pose" every other time). When I went back outside, I noticed that it wasn't Pearl in the yard with the others, but Miss Betty White. When I went out awhile later, Miss Betty White was back on the eggs and Pearl was outside. I did notice that Pearl must have eaten the food I brought out--it was gone. This is the first time I've had a broody hen leave the eggs and another bird "eggy sit" them (that's my word of the day, PF).




Great names!

And a good word of the day!


----------



## CWS4322

In the afternoon, Redson (remember, the "s" is silent--debris, aisle, island, Illinois, Arkansas, and the sixth word in the English language with a silent "s" is Redson), was standing at the French patio doors. He could see his reflection. 

"Who is that?" He lifted his leg and that "new" rooster lifted his leg. He tilted his head to the right...the new "roo" tilted his head to the right. He puffed up his chest and stood on one leg again...the new "roo" did the same. A head tilt to the left...new roo did the same....a loooooong stare. The new "roo" didn't look away...Redson walked away with a quick look over his shoulder to make sure that new "roo" was respecting his territory and also walking away. Redson knows his name...but now, I wonder if he now recognizes what he looks like when looking at his reflection........who knew having chickens was so much fun and that they were SO smart. So glad I don't eat battery-farmed chicken or eggs anymore...they are far too smart and emotional to be treated that way. Miss Betty White has obviously been talking with Pearl and managed to recruit Pearl to be an egg sitter...who knew?


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> Have your forgotten Barbie Doll?


I had a Barbie Dog (Saint Bernard--Roz). I think Myrtle is my Barbie hen!


----------



## CWS4322

Working on coordinating a canoeing afternoon with the kids--the one pictured with Myrtle on his hat and his brother--wondering how Myrtle can come along.....she'd like canoeing....flight suit needs to be modified to include water wings....hmmm....


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Great names!
> 
> And a good word of the day!


I'm still flabbergasted that Miss Betty White was able to convince Pearl to sit on the eggs while MBW did what she wanted to do--she was a hen on a mission. I've never seen a hen finish a dirt bath in 2 minutes before. Love my hens.


----------



## CWS4322

When I went out to lock down the flock(s) last night, Portia was not with the littles. I counted once, twice, three times...looked all around, no Portia. "Don't panic, yet, Big Chicken..." I went to the "adult" coop, counted and there was Portia, nestled in between Myrtle and Eggatha. Portia is a "big-hen wannabe." This morning, she ran out of the coop in the "middle" of the big hens. Now if the others would decide to move into the "adult" coop, that would make life a lot easier in the winter.

They are all so very cute! 9 weeks old this Friday, healthy, growing, and very social. They come to the house and are interacting with the adults--no pecking from the adults. This I like. And yesterday, they all demonstrated their dirt-bathing skills!

Miss Betty White's eggs should hatch next week. She's been very diligent about sitting on the eggs--hope they hatch (or some do) and please don't hatch all little roos!


----------



## Addie

I'm so glad you found Portia. I do remember when one would be missing and the end result was very sad indeed. But then I remember everything about the girls.


----------



## CWS4322

Saturday, Gladys went missing. I looked high and low...no such luck. Today I figured she was gone...when I went to lock the littles up tonight, I happened to stumble on a feed bucket that was upside down. OMG, Gladys was trapped under it. I brought her in the house, fed her and let her drink. Took her out to the coop. Hopefully, the food and water were restorative enough. She was perky enough when I took her out. 

I was so happy to find her! I had looked for a pile of feathers, looked under things that could have trapped her...no luck. I was puzzled why the other birds weren't stress...could a critter/hawk have gotten her? If so, why weren't the other birds stressed? We'll see how she does over the next few days. 

Meanwhile, Miss Betty White's eggs should hatch by the weekend. Prudence is now sitting on a clutch of 10 eggs...don't know what I'm going to do with all these chicks!


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh no!  Poor Gladys, so glad you found her!


----------



## taxlady

I think the other chickens put the bucket over Gladys and that's why no one was saying anything.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That was a Loooong game of hide and seek.

Gladys: Tee Hee, she'll never find me.

Day two: Is she looking?

Day three: Stoopie big chicken

Day four: You found me!!!!!  Cheater, you looked!


----------



## Cheryl J

LOL princess and taxy... 

Happy to hear Gladys is OK.  I love these chronicles.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That was a Loooong game of hide and seek.
> 
> Gladys: Tee Hee, she'll never find me.
> 
> Day two: Is she looking?
> 
> Day three: Stoopie big chicken
> 
> Day four: You found me!!!!!  Cheater, you looked!


I may be slow at the game, but am sooooo glad I found her. I was frantic--spent a lot of time looking under the wood pile (they like to perch there before they go in for the night), in the high-bush cranberry in case she'd perched there (but she should've come out for the day)...wondered why the Roos kept going in the "littles" coop. Now I know. Note to self: flip over EVERYTHING under which a chick could hide...


----------



## CWS4322

Dawgluver said:


> Oh no!  Poor Gladys, so glad you found her!


At first, I thought she was dead...I was so glad to hear her peep and flutter her wings when I picked her up! She got to come in the house to eat and drink before going back out to her flock mates. We'll see how she's doing in the a.m. I've been out three times to check on her...they are getting a bit annoyed with me...they don't appreciate having a flashlight shined in their faces when they are sleeping.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> LOL princess and taxy...
> 
> Happy to hear Gladys is OK.  I love these chronicles.




Me too. Chicken Chronicles is my favorite thread. If the house was on fire and there was something posted here that I hadn't read, that cute fireman would have to wait to rescue me.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> At first, I thought she was dead...I was so glad to hear her peep and flutter her wings when I picked her up! She got to come in the house to eat and drink before going back out to her flock mates. We'll see how she's doing in the a.m. I've been out three times to check on her...they are getting a bit annoyed with me...*they don't appreciate having a flashlight shined in their faces when they are sleeping*.



But that is what all good mothers do at night. Check on their babies and make sure they are all tucked in.


----------



## CWS4322

Miss Betty White has graduated to "Broody Hen" status. Of three eggs she's been sitting on, one hatched this morning and the other two are extremely warm and peeping. I cleaned (sanitized) a dog crate to move Miss Betty White and baby (babies). Not that I wanted more chicks at this time of year, but great to have another Broody Hen who doesn't need to watch the video.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Miss Betty White has graduated to "Broody Hen" status. Of three eggs she's been sitting on, one hatched this morning and the other two are extremely warm and peeping. I cleaned (sanitized) a dog crate to move Miss Betty White and baby (babies). Not that I wanted more chicks at this time of year, but great to have another Broody Hen who doesn't need to watch the video.



Your family is certainly growing very fast.


----------



## CWS4322

The poor little chick was soaking wet--Miss Betty White had tipped over the water, so I brought the baby in the house, turned on the oven to 110F, turned it off, opened the door and let it cool down to 95. While the oven was cooling, I used my hair dryer on low to dry the baby. I then I put a bath towel in my spring form pan (happened to be in the dish rack) and put the baby in the oven until it started to move around (peeping for it's momma). It hadn't been out of the shell very long. Once warm and dry, I took the baby out to Momma. I then loaded Momma, baby, unhatched egg (miscounted--there is only one other egg) into the car to take them out to the farm. I also brought Myrtle. Why not? She rode on the dashboard. At the gas station, the person next to me took a picture of Myrtle! 

Once at the farm, Myrtle explored everything. She's perched in her old spot in the barn. It has been two summers since Myrtle was  at the farm. Who said chickens are stupid? She obviously remembers the farm and the barn. She was in the garden with us (eating pea shoots) and found the compost pile...ate a couple of small tomatoes off the vines. I want to get her used to going in the car because I've talked with a local nursing home about bringing her to visit the residents as a therapy chicken...I live outside a small village in the middle of farm country. I figure a lot of the residents grew up with chickens...


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> The poor little chick was soaking wet--Miss Betty White had tipped over the water, so I brought the baby in the house, turned on the oven to 110F, turned it off, opened the door and let it cool down to 95. While the oven was cooling, I used my hair dryer on low to dry the baby. I then I put a bath towel in my spring form pan (happened to be in the dish rack) and put the baby in the oven until it started to move around (peeping for it's momma). It hadn't been out of the shell very long. Once warm and dry, I took the baby out to Momma. I then loaded Momma, baby, unhatched egg (miscounted--there is only one other egg) into the car to take them out to the farm. I also brought Myrtle. Why not? She rode on the dashboard. At the gas station, the person next to me took a picture of Myrtle!
> 
> Once at the farm, Myrtle explored everything. She's perched in her old spot in the barn. It has been two summers since Myrtle was  at the farm. Who said chickens are stupid? She obviously remembers the farm and the barn. She was in the garden with us (eating pea shoots) and found the compost pile...ate a couple of small tomatoes off the vines. I want to get her used to going in the car because I've talked with a local nursing home about bringing her to visit the residents as a therapy chicken...I live outside a small village in the middle of farm country. I figure a lot of the residents grew up with chickens...



They do know that animals having a calming effect on the elderly. I think Myrtle would thrive along with the residents with all the attention.


----------



## CWS4322

Well, the local Department of Health would have to approve Myrtle visiting...concern about diseases transmitted by birds. I have several friends who are veterinarians, so could get her checked out, etc. I don't fancy bathing her every week....and, I must get that flight suit ordered. But, there are therapy chickens:

Therapy chicken cheers nursing home residents - Ageing Mind Initiative - The University of Queensland, Australia

Chicken Therapy: A New Way to Help Alzheimer's Patients | Care2 Causes

My mom suffers from vascular dementia. No one wants to use the "A" word. When I call her or visit, I tell her stories about Myrtle and the other chickens. Her mom (my grandma) kept RIR chickens. My mom loves to hear about the chickens. If it weren't for the International border, I'd bring Myrtle with me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Have Chicken, Will Travel???


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Have Chicken, Will Travel???



Road trip! 

Car Animated GIF


----------



## Mad Cook

Aunt Bea said:


> Road trip!
> 
> Car Animated GIF


A driver with a death wish or a desire to see the inside of a police station.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Mad Cook said:


> A driver with a death wish or a desire to see the inside of a police station.



I thought the chicken was doing a fine job!


----------



## PrincessFiona60




----------



## CWS4322

Aunt Bea said:


> Road trip!
> 
> Car Animated GIF


Aunt Bea, don't be giving Myrtle any ideas. I'm not going to show her that video. I was thinking of rigging up a "basket" on the passenger seat so she could sit in that and see out instead of on the dashboard.


----------



## CWS4322

Little did I know when I started this thread it go on for 37 pages (more still to come)!. 

Update on Miss Betty White and baby. There will be no more chicks. The mother hen communicates with the embryo while it is in the egg. Well, she knew the other egg was not going to hatch. She exploded it. Oh my goodness, the smell of rotten egg! Ugh. Once exploded, she started to eat, and eat, and eat and drink, and drink, and drink. Baby has learned to do both. So far, Miss Betty White is showing the signs of being a natural momma hen. The baby is so cute. I must take some pics for you guys.


----------



## CWS4322

CWS4322 said:


> Little did I know when I started this thread it go on for 37 pages (more still to come)!.
> 
> Update on Miss Betty White and baby. There will be no more chicks. The mother hen communicates with the embryo while it is in the egg. Well, she knew the other egg was not going to hatch. She exploded it. Oh my goodness, the smell of rotten egg! Ugh. Once exploded, she started to eat, and eat, and eat and drink, and drink, and drink. Baby has learned to do both. So far, Miss Betty White is showing the signs of being a natural momma hen. The baby is so cute. I must take some pics for you guys.


PS--for those who don't want to start to read at the beginning of this thread, I got laying hens because eggs are one of my favourite sources of protein and I was appalled by the conditions in which laying hens were kept. I had the "opportunity" to tour a battery farm when I was doing Saint Bernard rescue (no, the people did not get one of our dogs--I actually brought my Saint, not the one up for adoption, just so I could get inside the battery farm).  After that visit, I couldn't bring myself to support the battery chicken farm industry. I like that my hens get to go outside, chase bugs, take dirt baths, forage, have names, and that Myrtle is so gregarious. I like that they names and that they know their names. They have  a good life. They die natural deaths and I bury them. I don't eat them. I can't raise cattle, sheep, or pigs, but at least I can control the environment from which I get my eggs. My hens are an important part of my life. They've helped me have a purpose--a good thing to have when you suffer from chronic depression. For those who think this thread is silly, I challenge you to get some laying hens.


----------



## Aunt Bea

CWS4322 said:


> Aunt Bea, don't be giving Myrtle any ideas. I'm not going to show her that video. I was thinking of rigging up a "basket" on the passenger seat so she could sit in that and see out instead of on the dashboard.



Don't worry!

Myrtle can't get a license until she is 16.

Maybe she would be content with a few quick spins around the farm until she is old enough to hit the open road.


----------



## Dawgluver

Aunt Bea said:


> Don't worry!
> 
> Myrtle can't get a license until she is 16.
> 
> Maybe she would be content with a few quick spins around the farm until she is old enough to hit the open road.




She can get her learner's  permit at 14, but CWS will still need to be in the car with her.


----------



## taxlady

She's in Ontario. She can get a learner's permit at age 16. If it is like in Quebec, she can only get a full driver's license at age 18 or with a parent's signature.


----------



## Dawgluver

Ah.  So no worries for a few years.  Myrtle's only about 3 now.  And I suspect her biological parents are long gone.


----------



## Addie

In answer to CWS's PS post, I would suggest that our new members take an afternoon and sit down starting with page one of the Chicken Chronicles. This has to be my favorite thread of this whole forum. When one got sick, we all waited to hear if that chick would be all right. How many times we waited to hear about the baby chick who came out of the shell with a bent leg. Would it straighten out on its own? Read the whole thread to find out. And what about Rocky the Riled Rooster? Would he ever let CWS go near one of HIS girls? So many adventures. So many mysteries. Which chicken kept trying to fly the coop?


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> In answer to CWS's PS post, I would suggest that our new members take an afternoon and sit down starting with page one of the Chicken Chronicles. This has to be my favorite thread of this whole forum. When one got sick, we all waited to hear if that chick would be all right. How many times we waited to hear about the baby chick who came out of the shell with a bent leg. Would it straighten out on its own? Read the whole thread to find out. And what about Rocky the Riled Rooster? Would he ever let CWS go near one of HIS girls? So many adventures. So many mysteries. Which chicken kept trying to fly the coop?


I have to say, I am surprised by the number of views of the thread. I love having chickens--who knew they could be so much fun. But I am surprised by how many people check in to see what's up with the flock. 

Myrtle's holiday at the farm included following the lawn tractor as I mowed the 1 acre fenced dog yard (there are 50 acres at the farm, 3 acres of which is yard--1 acre fenced for the dogs). I need to get a horn on the lawn tractor. I had to stop and wait for Myrtle to move out of the way. She followed the lawn tractor back to the barn, so she's perched. I think she's enjoying her holiday at the farm. 

Baby is tucked under Momma's wing. Every now and again, I hear peeping, but I think they are about ready to go to bed. I'll cover the door of the dog crate with a t-shirt so I can be in the kitchen and not disturb them. Yes, the dog crate is in the kitchen by the side door. Where else would I put it...the bathroom? 

I love having chickens and hope that I can bring Myrtle into the nursing home. I think the residents would like being visited by a very gregarious chicken.


----------



## Addie

Remember that book? I think you already have it right here. The Chronicles tell the whole story.


----------



## CWS4322

Myrtle is such a funny girl. I left the farm yesterday. After loading the car with the veggies from the garden, I had to catch Myrtle. Knowing this, I trapped her in the barn about an hour before I was ready to leave. Not hard to do with a cob of fresh corn....

It was hot and humid yesterday. The two dogs, Momma and baby were already in the car. So I drove the car out to the barn.

"Mrytle--where are you?"
"Coo-coo."
"Are you in the canoe?" ( blue-steak swear word  as I bumped my leg on the tractor seat trying to look in the canoe). No Myrtle.
"MYRTLE!"
"Coo-coo-I'm right here."
Finally, I spotted her in the corner, but she did not want to hop on my arm. 
"Myrle, please, pretty please, let's go in the car."
"Can I ride shotgun?"
"Yes, you can ride shotgun."
"Will I have to share the spot with that rat-dog you have?"
"No Myrtle, you don't have to share with Tucker."
"Where's he going to ride?"
"On the floor."
"In the front or in the back?"
"Wherever you want him to be."
"In the back."
"Okay, okay."
"Do I get cheese?"
"You can have cheese."
"Bread?"
"You're pushing it."
"Alright." Up she hopped.

On the way home, Myrtle sat on the armrest between the passenger and driver's seat. I dolled out bits of cheese along the way. Between bits of cheese, Myrtle made it clear that she did not appreciate the radio station I'd selected. She prefers talk radio over music. The "rat-dog" rode on the floor in the backseat. I had to make a quick stop to pick up some limes at the grocery store. When I got back to the car (which I'd parked in the shade), Myrtle was on top of Miss Betty White's crate. Myrtle rode the rest of the way home perched on the crate. "The view is much better from here. Are you sure you're not driving too fast? I've never flown this fast. Are we there yet?"

I did get a funny look at the stop sign from the driver going the other way...but hey, she was wearing a winter stocking cap with a pom-pom on it. It was 27C. Who wears a stocking cap in this kind of weather? (She probably was thinking "who drives around with a chicken in their car?"). 

When we got home, Myrtle hopped out of the car and promptly started eating windfall apples. 

I don't know, but I think Myrtle enjoyed her adventure (I know she enjoyed the cheese). And no, she didn't poop in the car. She knows better than to do that. Who knew having chickens was so much fun?


----------



## Aunt Bea

I see a children's book starting to form or perhaps a self help book for big chickens. 

How's her typing?


----------



## CWS4322

Aunt Bea said:


> I see a children's book starting to form or perhaps a self help book for big chickens.
> 
> How's her typing?


When I got to the farm on Friday, the first thing the DH said was "Did you bring layer mash for her?" How stupid does he think I am? Of course I brought layer mash (and a chicken waterer) for Myrtle.

Myrtle's typing is probably as accurate as her ability to switch radio stations. Once she figures out what the buttons do, she's pretty good at it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LOL!!  Mobile chicken coop...


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL!!  Mobile chicken coop...



Like an ice cream truck, the eggs would certainly be fresh, what tune would it play driving around the neighborhood?


----------



## Dawgluver

Aunt Bea said:


> Like an ice cream truck, the eggs would certainly be fresh, what tune would it play driving around the neighborhood?




The Chicken Dance of course!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Dawgluver said:


> The Chicken Dance of course!



or maybe.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hku_87B14Q


----------



## CWS4322

You guys are egging me on....Myrtle is happy to be home...a bit tired after her holiday, but she's been bossing the littles around, so I guess she wasn't too tired.


----------



## CWS4322

Myrtle and the others in the yard hear a clanging.

Myrtle: "What is that?"

*So long, farewell, Auf wiedersehen, good night,
I hate to go and leave this pretty sight.
So long, farewell, Auf wiedersehen, adieu,
Adieu, adieu, to yieu and yieu and yieu.*
*So long, farewell, Au'voir, auf wiedersehen,
I'd like to stay and taste my first champagne
So long, farewell, Auf wiedersehen, goodbye,
I leave and heave a sigh and say goodbye,
Good bye*


*National Institute of Environmental Health Sciences - Kids Pages - So Long, Farewell (from "The Sound of Music")*


Myrtle--oh-oh, Addie, PF, and the others will miss us, but our time has come, to simply say good-byyyyyyye.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Myrtle and the others in the yard hear a clanging.
> 
> Myrtle: "What is that?"
> 
> *So long, farewell, Auf wiedersehen, good night,
> I hate to go and leave this pretty sight.
> So long, farewell, Auf wiedersehen, adieu,
> Adieu, adieu, to yieu and yieu and yieu.*
> *So long, farewell, Au'voir, auf wiedersehen,
> I'd like to stay and taste my first champagne
> So long, farewell, Auf wiedersehen, goodbye,
> I leave and heave a sigh and say goodbye,
> Good bye*
> 
> 
> *National Institute of Environmental Health Sciences - Kids Pages - So Long, Farewell (from "The Sound of Music")*
> 
> 
> Myrtle--oh-oh, Addie, PF, and the others will miss us, but our time has come, to simply say good-byyyyyyye.



  Oh no! My heart is broken. I love you Mrytle, Eggatha and all you other girls. Don't forget me. I am your biggest fan! Please don't leave me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

For sure I'm going back to bed, now. And put my pillow over my head.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> For sure I'm going back to bed, now. And put my pillow over my head.


Pssst--PF, take that chicken feather pillow off you head. I've convinced the Big Chicken to stay on DC--how else could I be a virtual therapy chicken?] Funny thing happened the other day--The Big Chicken's Daddy (or would be her rooster?]) called her and left a message telling her that her Momma wanted to know how my job as a therapy chicken was working out. The Big Chicken called her Daddy back and told him that I hadn't actually gotten a flight suit nor was I actually a therapy chicken, but on DC, I was the virtual therapy chicken and that there were 37 or so pages of stories about me and the lesser hens. I think I saw tear in the Big Chicken's eye--she'd told her Momma (who has dementia...call it what you want) the week before that she hoped I could be a therapy chicken to go and visit people with Alzheimer's at the local nursing home but that the department of health is concerned I would pass AVIAN flu to the patients--excuse me! I take dirt baths every day!

 The Big Chicken was happy that her Momma remembered that conversation. 

It's really late for me to be up, but it's been really hot and humid--the Big Chicken felt sorry for me and brought me in the house for the night so I could cool off over the A/C vent. She's in the basement and forgot to turn off the computer. Pssst...don't tell her I can type.  

Love, 

Myrtle

P.S. I'd like a piece of cheese!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hi Myrtle!  Thank you for your kind words and reassurances, you are the best therapy chicken ever.  The Department of Health are a bunch of ninnies.

Good to hear that Momma remembered the conversation, it must have meant something special for her to make it a memory.  Dementia Stinks, big time!

I have provolone and swiss, which would you like?


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hi Myrtle!  Thank you for your kind words and reassurances, you are the best therapy chicken ever.  The Department of Health are a bunch of ninnies.
> 
> Good to hear that Momma remembered the conversation, it must have meant something special for her to make it a memory.  Dementia Stinks, big time!
> 
> I have provolone and swiss, which would you like?


SWISS! I can practice my vertical jumping (the chicken version of planking) if I can get my bhieak through one of the holes! Yes! Ummmph! Ummmmph! I hate planking! More cheese, please!

Big Chicken says that we've helped her deal with her Momma's dementia...she always says "who knew having chickens was so much fun!" (But I know that I'm her favourite!)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

<slipping swiss to Myrtle>


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Goodnight, my sweet feathery friend.  I'm off to bed and you should get some tucked head, too!


----------



## Addie

I am so sorry that your not going to be able to be a Therapy Chicken. Those silly people don't know the harm they may be doing to the elderly folks. But not to worry. You keep my heart beating everyday looking forward to hearing from you. And think of the joy you have already brought to Big Chicken's Momma. 

And your secret of being able to type is safe with us here on DC. I don't think Big Chicken appreciates you enough and your talents. Take care Myrtle. We all love you. 

Psst! You will find your cheese on the lowest shelf in the fridge. Can you open the door without any help?


----------



## CWS4322

Coo-coo--got it Addie. And, although "THEY" won't let me be a therapy chicken, I'm here for you as a virtual therapy chicken. Been here all along, it just took the Big Chicken awhile to twig to the idea I am a therapy chicken. She thought all I was good for was laying eggs--and I did (and still do--once in awhile) lay good eggs. 

Love,
Myrtle


----------



## Addie

I have the feeling you lay the best eggs on the continent. When I was a little girl on the farm, I used to feed our chickens. I came really good as imitating their sound. I would gently coo when I was approaching them so they wouldn't get nervous and run inside their coop while I filled their feed trough. Someday I hope to let you hear my coo-coo. I can even make a sound like their is danger coming.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> I have the feeling you lay the best eggs on the continent. When I was a little girl on the farm, I used to feed our chickens. I came really good as imitating their sound. I would gently coo when I was approaching them so they wouldn't get nervous and run inside their coop while I filled their feed trough. Someday I hope to let you hear my coo-coo. I can even make a sound like their is danger coming.


Dear Addie, I do lay the BEST eggs, although I don't lay many now that I'm older. But, when I do deem to gift the Big Chicken with one of my eggs, I always make sure it is a double-yolker. I'd like to hear your coo-coo. The Big Chicken is tone deaf. She might be good with human languages, but her chickenspeak accent and intonation grate on the ear. 

Love, 

Myrtle


----------



## CWS4322

Miss Jezzabel and Red(s)on are please to announce the hatch of two baby chicks on September 16th. Momma and babies are doing well. Miss Jezzabel is very proud that she finally got the knack down for how to turn the eggs and keep them warm.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yea!  More babies!!!


----------



## Addie

Congratulations to the new mothers. What does one give to them for a gift. A bag of special feed? Give them my love and tell them a good job done.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> Congratulations to the new mothers. What does one give to them for a gift. A bag of special feed? Give them my love and tell them a good job done.


Jezzabel got a ripe tomato and a cob of sweet corn.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Jezzabel got a ripe tomato and a cob of sweet corn.



A perfect feast for a new mother.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Myrtle: Big Chicken!!  Big Chicken!!  They are talking about us on http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...g-chicken-in-milk-do-23463-5.html#post1388700

Sayin' about how they want to give us a milk bath.

Set them straight about that, we only like dust and dirt baths.


----------



## Addie

Hey Mrytle, if we do soak you in milk, will you moo for us?


----------



## CWS4322

I got pushed into the bowl of milk yesterday. I left milk footprints behind on the deck. I don't think soaking in milk does much for my complexion and it makes my feathers stick together.

Love,
Myrtle


----------



## tinlizzie

CWS4322 said:


> I got pushed into the bowl of milk yesterday. I left milk footprints behind on the deck. I don't think soaking in milk does much for my complexion and it makes my feathers stick together.
> 
> Love,
> Myrtle



Oh, no!    I hope Big Chicken doesn't have some nefarious plans regarding your future, Myrtle.


----------



## CWS4322

tinlizzie said:


> Oh, no!    I hope Big Chicken doesn't have some nefarious plans regarding your future, Myrtle.


The only nefarious plans are I would like Myrtle to put on her flight suit and be a therapy chicken. No stockpot in her future.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> The only nefarious plans are I would like Myrtle to put on her flight suit and be a therapy chicken. *No stockpot in her future.*





Well that is good news! But I will still be rooting for the therapy chicken. Any chance of her making the trip to see Grandma Big Chicken?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Trying to get Myrtle across an International Border is tough!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Trying to get Myrtle across an International Border is tough!



Well, bring Grandma and Grandpa to Canada. The trip will do them both good. And she will get to meet Myrtle and the rest of the girls.


----------



## buckytom

i FINALLY got to read the chicken chronicles.

great stuff. thanks c dubya.

i keep picturing rocky as a foghorn leghorn type.
and the girls are straight out of "the music man": 
pick a little, talk a little, pick a little, talk a little, 
pick pick pick, talk a lot, pick a little more.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> i FINALLY got to read the chicken chronicles.
> 
> great stuff. thanks c dubya.
> 
> i keep picturing rocky as a foghorn leghorn type.
> and the girls are straight out of "the music man":
> pick a little, talk a little, pick a little, talk a little,
> pick pick pick, talk a lot, pick a little more.



Gotta love those girls.


----------



## CWS4322

Myrtle, perched on the Big Chicken's shoulder:

"That email is addressed to ME!"
"No, Myrtle, it is not addressed to you. See--they want to know if your eggs can be used for this recipe."
"That means it is addressed to ME!"
"Myrtle, I have to collect the eggs and prepare them."
"But you can't collect them if I don't lay them."
"Hmmmmm...I'm guessing in this case, you're right--the chicken comes before the egg. Okay, you win."
Mrytle preening herself before she replies:"

"Can I have some cheese, please?"

Light fades to black as Myrtle has once again displayed her uncanny ability to outsmart the Big Chicken.


----------



## Addie

And  you didn't know that already? Mrytle will always outsmart you Big Chicken! She is my best friend and tells me every thing.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> And  you didn't know that already? Mrytle will always outsmart you Big Chicken! She is my best friend and tells me every thing.


+1 Mine too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'll have to start sending Myrtle e-mail.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'll have to start sending Myrtle e-mail.



She loves getting emails!


----------



## CWS4322

Fridays are becoming the Girls favourite day of the week. I put all the "cuttings" from the things I prep for the food photographer in the "chicken" pot (I don't need a green bin--I have chickens). Today they even got steelhead trout skin (and a small piece of leftover trout). They were fighting with each other over that trout skin.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chickens eat fish?


----------



## Zhizara

I didn't know chickens were carnivores!


----------



## CWS4322

Zhizara said:


> I didn't know chickens were carnivores!


Well, chickens love bugs, worms, and yes, PF, chickens eat fish. Chicken keepers are cautioned not to feed too much fish or flax seed to chickens--the eggs can taste fishy. The omega oils in fish and flax seed are great for the eggs. The Girls were chasing each other trying to steal the fish skin prize. It is fun to watch them do that. They are so entertaining. My friend who manned the dish sink went home with two dozen eggs (she works for eggs) and a half a dozen I had hard cooked (she's a vegetarian, so I did smoked tofu and hard cooked eggs for her). Her younger son loves hard cooked eggs, the older one loves smoked tofu. And the leftover arugula-quinoa-fennel-orange salad went home. Her husband loved it. She didn't have to add a lot to make supper. She liked that. And, she had fun.


----------



## Zhizara

So I was completely wrong, chickens are omnivores.  No wonder eggs are so good for you!

Please tell Myrtle i said hello!

XOX


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chickens with fishing rods...you'd have to stop them from eating the bait.


----------



## CWS4322

RIP Hetta. Poor Hetta, she was "off" yesterday, so I brought her in, put her in the basement by the wood stove. She didn't revive, I  then put her in the bathroom and steamed her...brought her out to the farm with me...figured she'd die out here and this is where he life with us started. It was not a good day. Poor baby.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Poor Hetta, RIP!

Sorry for your loss CWS!


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Poor Hetta, RIP!
> 
> Sorry for your loss CWS!


I figured she'd die before we got to the farm so I wrapped her in a towel and held her close to my heart inside of my jacket. I am glad I didn't get pulled over while I was adjusting her position inside of my jacket.

"Oh, officer, I was just juggling my dieing hen, is that distracted driving?"
"Hmmmm...well....the Act doesn't say anything about driving with a dieing hen...."

Didn't get pulled over, but I was trying to come up with an excuse should it have happened.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> I figured she'd die before we got to the farm so I wrapped her in a towel and held her close to my heart inside of my jacket. I am glad I didn't get pulled over while I was adjusting her position inside of my jacket.
> 
> "Oh, officer, I was just juggling my dieing hen, is that distracted driving?"
> "Hmmmm...well....the Act doesn't say anything about driving with a dieing hen...."
> 
> Didn't get pulled over, but I was trying to come up with an excuse should it have happened.



RIP little Hetta.  It is only right that she return home. Now God has another one to add to his flock. 

"Sorry Officer. I am trying to get my poor very sick pet chicken to the vets."


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Some officers would understand a pet chicken, others would not.  Lucky you didn't have to find out.

Of course, I still have my Pet Rock...


----------



## CWS4322

Today was one of those sunny/cloudy days. I let the Girls out and the Saint Bernard (he's very good with the chickens--he's their guard dog). If I could figure out how to download the picture, I got a picture of him lieing on the ground surrounded by about 18 of the Girls. Some of them even hopped over him. It isn't a great picture--I couldn't go off the deck to get closer--I knew he'd get up and spoil the picture. In the sunlight, they all looked so nice--and it was such a nice image of my chicken-friendly dog taking care of the Girls.

Myrtle is concerned--she knows winter is coming. She has been coming to the patio door and asking to come in lately.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

She doesn't want to be cooped up all winter.


----------



## Addie

Of course if your puppy ever got fleas, you know the girls would be grooming him. Just another source of food. 

The Animal Planet often has a show called unusual friends. This sounds like a perfect pair for it. At least you know he is no "chicken dog!" 

You should listen to Mrytle. She knows what the weather is going to be before humans do. And that includes the Big Chicken.


----------



## CWS4322

Scene: Big Chicken goes out to chicken coop to let Myrtle and the others out dressed in her lavender terrycloth bathrobe.

Door opens...Myrtle leads the way. 

Big Chicken: "Myrtle! What happened? You're naked!"

Myrtle: "I'm not NAKED! I am MOLTING!"

Snicker-snicker in the background (the youngsters).

Myrtle: "Snicker all you want,  but next year you'll lose your feathers, too."

Big Chicken: "Myrtle, I think you need to come and spend time in the house."

Myrtle: "Can I watch TV with you?"

Big Chicken: "Of course, but no CHOPPED or Hell's Kitchen. I don't want you keeping me awake because you're having nightmares."

Myrtle: "Deal if you make me cheese-coated popcorn."

Big Chicken: "Oh, Myrtle, of course I will."

Myrtle: "Coo-coo...I have you so well trained."

Scene fades to black as the sun sets...Myrtle is on the arm of the sofa being fed cheese-coated popcorn while watching The Good Wife...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Molting chickens...did she get to watch "Madame Secretary"?


----------



## Addie

Mrytle certainly does have the Big Chicken trained. She is one smart chicken. I bet when the deep freeze weather comes, you will find Mrytle in the Big House everyday getting real plump on cheese-coated popcorn. She is such a charmer.


----------



## di reston

quote "anything you can put on the outside you can put on the inside"

I'm afraid that's decidedly not true. How would you fill ravioli with ragù  for example - or sugo di pomodoro. Ravioli must be filled with something thicker, that will not disintegrate, and the sauce always on the outside!

Cheers

di reston



"Enough is never as good as a feast"     Oscar Wilde


----------



## CWS4322

I would thicken the filling so that I could "spoon" it. The Girls, on the other hand, like pasta anyway they can get it and will eat whatever filling that is available! 


Who bumped this thread?
I don't know, but I'll eat the filling!
I'll eat the pasta!
Whoa! Where'd this trout skin come from? MINE, all MINE!


----------



## tinlizzie

Chickens just love crawfish, too.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> I would thicken the filling so that I could "spoon" it. The Girls, on the other hand, like pasta anyway they can get it and will eat whatever filling that is available!
> 
> 
> Who bumped this thread?
> I don't know, but I'll eat the filling!
> I'll eat the pasta!
> Whoa! Where'd this trout skin come from? MINE, all MINE!


I think that answer was supposed to go in this thread: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/iso-ravioli-filling-recipes-93292.html#post1427685


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I think that answer was supposed to go in this thread: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/iso-ravioli-filling-recipes-93292.html#post1427685



TL, now we all know that "The Girls" may want to put their two cents into this discussion. But then they could also go over to the iso-ravioli-filling also. We know how smart they are. After all they do have The Big Chicken Lady who lives in The Big House trained. 

BTW Big Chicken Lady, how are the girls doing?


----------



## CWS4322

Peep! Peep! Peep! Alma hatched 10 chicks! Peep! Peep! Peep! Love having baby chicks!


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Peep! Peep! Peep! Alma hatched 10 chicks! Peep! Peep! Peep! Love having baby chicks!



Congratulations to The Proud Big Chicken in The Big House. Is she a good momma and looking after her babies? More little feet to turn the soil in the garden. Just in time to be big and strong for the winter weather. And old enough next spring to start laying eggs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Peep! Peep! Peep! Alma hatched 10 chicks! Peep! Peep! Peep! Love having baby chicks!



Cool!  Sorry I missed the hatching!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Cool!  Sorry I missed the hatching!



I do think Alma deserves at the least a "feather boa'.


----------



## Merlot

The chicken thread definitely needs revived!!  I have chickens now too and I always think of this   One of ours passed the other day   I'm not sure what happened but she just sat down and wouldn't get up.  They have all quit laying eggs too and last year they never stopped, even through winter.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Merlot,  Sorry you lost one of your ladies.   On the bright side, it is good to read you have chickens too.  Hope the others are all doing well even if they take a break from laying eggs.


----------



## Addie

Merlot, I hope you have read the whole thread. CWS started out with a handful of baby chicks and named them all. All the forum members followed the progress as the chicks became all grown up and started to have babies of their own. Now there are just too many chickens in her flock to give all of them a name. But she does keep us up to date every so often. CWS and her husband are farmers and every year she lets the chickens loose so they can dig up the soil and get it ready for planting. 

I agree, lot of fun following the antics of her flock.


----------



## outRIAAge

What a fun thread! I spent several years on an organic apple farm, and when the farmer heard that I grew up with chickens, told me about the idea he'd had to use chickens to keep bugs down. We bought an old hen-house, put it on skids, and towed it several miles home with a tractor, built a fence around the orchard, and ordered some day-old peepers. (The cats were *utterly* fascinated by the box that arrived.) I'd had a bit of fun mixing and matching, so there was a Rhode Island Red rooster (yes, my very own "little red rooster"), Cochin, Orphington, Leghorn and so on, and the eggs were pastel colours.

The farmer would smile whenever he walked past and saw the chickens busily pecking away under the trees. To handle the local fox, I added one goose, but he got far too good at handling me. (By the way, do you know where the expression "loose as a goose" comes from? Have you ever seen a goose ... ahem ... defecate?)

Come apple-harvest time, we headed out to the orchard with gunny sacks. We found apple trees full of apple-fed chickens. (Who knew chickens could fly? We'd obviously forgotten.) We spent that winter eating apple-fed chicken, yum.


----------



## Addie

This is a fun thread. The members have really enjoyed following it.


----------



## CWS4322

The girls are spending the summer at the farm while I am in MN. There are 7 new chicks running around out there. I miss them so much, wish I could've brought them to MN. I get reports twice a week, They have re-discovered the canoe that hangs from the ceiling, the loft, and the two tractors.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> The girls are spending the summer at the farm while I am in MN. There are 7 new chicks running around out there. I miss them so much, wish I could've brought them to MN. I get reports twice a week, They have re-discovered the canoe that hangs from the ceiling, the loft, and the two tractors.



Are any of the original chicks/hens still with us?


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> Are any of the original chicks/hens still with us?



Prudence and Agatha are still with us.


----------



## yenta

Always thought what it was like to work where there are farm animals and chickens and hens.  Certainly got a glimpse of them from a person with a sense of humor. Thanks!


----------

